# IRL PHOTOS!



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

Cuz why not right? just a selfie post i guess XD and maybe we can know each other more? idkf , just enjoy


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 1, 2017)

me on a Anime con and i think this pic couldnt be more perfect!


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2017)

cute :3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2017)

@SSJ3Mewtwo : Oh, my, but I could never open a bottle of Krug or Salon like that : P Uncooth!

@HeartlessSora : And the ladies can not resist you!


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a pic of me cooking some sausage links.  It's from a couple months ago but it's the only good one I could find right now.  Enjoy ^-^


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2017)

@SSJ3Mewtwo   but but but D: D: D: D:  *Shocked*

@connortheskunk    you look like a friend of mine D:  impressive >-< and he's furry too


I'm so nooooob how can i put a pic?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Upload a file. 

It's just below the text reply box on the right (if you're on mobile)

I'm very much not a selfie person, so there might be a dozen clear pictures of me in existence.


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks gentle sergal... 
even for me is the same   , maybe the last picture where you can find only me in the picture  was the driving licence card XD


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 1, 2017)

So yeah, the magic is broken, but this is me kinda showing off last year...


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> @connortheskunk    you look like a friend of mine D:  impressive >-< and he's furry too



Really?  Can you upload a pic of him or link his profile?

I know a person IRL with the same name as me who is basically my Asian doppelgänger--what I would look like if I was born as an Asian.

Sometimes people say I look like young John Lennon.  I can see the similarities but I don't think I look _that_ similar to him


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a pic from the last Burns Supper I attended. Slainte!


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2017)

This is meh  D:   not the dog  eh! he's my pretty love  .....i took this picture few months ago

@connortheskunk I need to ask him for a picture, can I show a your one to him?

@Sgt. Kai  Marvellous :3 are sunglasses part of the fursuit? because every good policedog must have them in order to look like a true police officer XDDDDD


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

this thread is bad juju


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> this thread is bad juju


It's only bad juju because you haven't posted your IRL photo. :V


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> It's only bad juju because you haven't posted you IRL photo. :V



yeah and i'm not going to for multiple reasons mostly because there's pretty much none of me not at work and there's not any photos of me posted officially by Army just a couple youtube vids on their channel and one news story


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> @connortheskunk I need to ask him for a picture, can I show a your one to him?



I put it online, didn't I?  It's not like I can stop you at this point.  Go right ahead


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2017)

@connortheskunk  You can, cos I'd never share anything  if i don't ask .....anyway he doesn't want to D: sorry >.<


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

you can have this video of us letting off a bit of steam at the end of the week on the way to my place




oh yeah before anyone complains to clarify we don't have that no open bottles in the car thing like in the states passengers can drink what ever they want here


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)

^^ now that's what I call a kinetic strike package


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

This was me... today!


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

what  a cute sad wolf  
maybe not really sad but let's say you don't look so happy XD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> This was me... today!


ya know what? you kind of remind me of a streammer , eatmydiction X3 rly cute!


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Geez, I hardy ever have posted RL pics of me EVER, but why not?????

OK, here is me, in an old photo, first year of University! (I have long collected old/retro things...and turtles!)






OK, and then, in the present, sometime this year...

This is a reminder, not to drink too much, and go to an art museum! Taken at the Baltimore Museum of Art, top floor, by a statue by Louise Bourgeoisie, whom I like a great deal. Ah, well, but we had fun, and didn't touch the art, or make a lotta noise, so the security guards let us be a bit silly! After all...this IS ART!!!!

(Also, I am not sure why it looks like I am, er, excited...)


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> not sure why it looks like I am, er, excited...


Who wouldn't be, around all those naked statues... whoops, I mean *Art* <snark>


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Alright, I'm game.

I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!





Not that I've ever seen those rolling green hills of the Emerald Isle with me own eyes, laddie, but a man can dream...


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!
> View attachment 22962
> ...


Looks expensive as hell


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!
> View attachment 22962
> ...



Oh, you seem a jolly sort!

And you're not even passed out, like I might be : P


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 2, 2017)

Noway in hell im posting my face online.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 2, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Looks expensive as hell


*buys a round for the house*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!



Oh man, there used to be an Irish pub in my town but they closed it ;(
It was my favorite place to go to. Now there ain't jack shit here, save for some cool kid cafés.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> *buys a round for the house*


Next one's on me


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

*blushes*
Here’s a happier one.


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> what  a cute sad wolf
> maybe not really sad but let's say you don't look so happy XD


I was very tired


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 2, 2017)

hello there X3


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> hello there X3


*waves at*
Hiii!


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> ya know what? you kind of remind me of a streammer , eatmydiction X3 rly cute!


I stream! O:


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Noway in hell im posting my face online.



Huh. How 'bout your ass then? I mean, it's a bit more anonymous, that way, generally!  :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh. How 'bout your ass then? I mean, it's a bit more anonymous, that way, generally!  :V


Ass>Face? 
I like where this is going.. :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 2, 2017)

This is as close to a real picture as you're going to get.






But if I'm being serious this is a pretty accurate picture, too.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Alright then.


I have a pint set aside, Rimna!


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay people opening up! (giggity!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, I'm gonna be honest here: This is totally not me.


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Alright then.



Oooooohhh...you like very spooky and mysterious, sort of like a spy from the era of Peter Lorre! (only nicer)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oooooohhh...you like very spooky and mysterious, sort of like a spy from the era of Peter Lorre! (only nicer)



I have no idea who that is but thanks?


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I have no idea who that is but thanks?



Famous actor in old films, very enigmatic, he was. (Casablanca, Maltese Falcon, Arsenic and Old Lace)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 2, 2017)

Me a few months back in Thailand at the Tiger Kingdom park. There had just been a litter of tiger cubs so got to hold and play with the 1 month babies.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> This is as close to a real picture as you're going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy!


----------



## Loffi (Nov 2, 2017)

Okay, I'm going to post this again. I got shy after posting it the first time and deleted it.


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Okay, I'm going to post this again. I got shy after posting it the first time and deleted it.


No need to be shy! 
You look like someone I know...


----------



## Loffi (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> No need to be shy!
> You look like someone I know...



U gonna dox me bro?


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Stadt said:


> U gonna dox me bro?


o.o
Uh... n-no! I-I was just sayin'... *backs away slowly*


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 2, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Okay, I'm going to post this again. I got shy after posting it the first time and deleted it.


Glad you reposted... nothing to be shy about!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

_... wonders what "dox" means...
_
Never mind. I probably don't want to know


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> _... wonders what "dox" means...
> _
> Never mind. I probably don't want to know


To expose private information that is not otherwise publicly available.

Everything from a name to your home address.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> _... wonders what "dox" means...
> _
> Never mind. I probably don't want to know


Just leave it be! Lol


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> To expose private information


Aaaallllrighty then. 
_Adds another item to the list of things learned today_


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> *blushes*
> Here’s a happier one.


Perfect !!!!!  

@Dragoneer  Ur face is like " mm pinapple sauce " *Q* 
XDDDD


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> Perfect !!!!!


*blushes* Heh, thanks? ^^'


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> *blushes* Heh, thanks? ^^'


why an interrogative point XD yes i suppose lol


meanwhile this is The true Saru <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> why an interrogative point XD yes i suppose lol
> 
> 
> meanwhile this is The true Saru <3 <3 <3 <3


DAWWW. Cute.


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

it was his birthday ...the first one....but he looked very unhappy with his hat XD


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

My best attempt at being sexy x3


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> My best attempt at being sexy x3


Not a bad attempt


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Not a bad attempt


Thanks, took me 10 minutes to get the right pose x3


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> My best attempt at being sexy x3


*applauds with his paws*


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

@Stadt You were the vore one?.. I think lol


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's my attempt of looking nice. <_<


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

even before you were nice :3 don't need to


----------



## Okamio (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> even before you were nice :3 don't need to


You keep making me blush and my face is going to explode.


----------



## Loffi (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> @Stadt You were the vore one?.. I think lol



Yes. It is me. The vore one.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Yes. It is me. The vore one.


What it do? lol  (That means how are you)


----------



## Loffi (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> What it do? lol  (That means how are you)



I'm voring some mountain dew.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

I eated a peanut butter sandwich in my natural state


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

And finally me being weird/kinky ;3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Here's a pic from the last Burns Supper I attended. Slainte!



Looking very distinguished!


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> And finally me being weird/kinky ;3


XD ahahah weird kinky and cute 

cool collar :3


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> XD ahahah weird kinky and cute
> 
> cool collar :3


Thanks babe, I got it from a sex shop online, it came with condoms lol. I wore it for a debate one time, to advocate how collars are a symbol of ownership and degrades animals (It was pretty funny)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

This is totally me too, by the way.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

I 


Yakamaru said:


> This is totally me too, by the way.


dont know which one to believe ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> I
> 
> dont know which one to believe ;-;


Exactly. I've got plenty more me's too. 

I tend to change looks and locations a lot.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This is totally me too, by the way.



Hi @Yakamaru !!!!!


----------



## Saru-Kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Thanks babe, I got it from a sex shop online, it came with condoms lol. I wore it for a debate one time, to advocate how collars are a symbol of ownership and degrades animals (It was pretty funny)


I got a Dog collar but since I've been caught up while i was wearing it a couple of times  long ago , i've stopped using it......still ,noone asks why I have a collar uselessly bigger for my dog XDDd


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hi @Yakamaru !!!!!


Yeah, h- Wait, crap. I've been exposed!

ABORT! ABORT! ABO- _*Yakamaru.exe have stopped responding. Restart the program?*_


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Saru-Kitsune said:


> I got a Dog collar but since I've been caught up while i was wearing it a couple of times  long ago , i've stopped using it......still ,noone asks why I have a collar uselessly bigger for my dog XDDd


I feel that, everyone just thinks I'm weird and kinky... They aren't too open to new idea in Tejas lol


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> everyone just thinks I'm weird and kinky


Ain't _none_ of that 'round here, nosiree!!

_<< Rolls on floor laughing hysterically >> 
_
Hides all battery powered toys under bed


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Circa mid-2012?? (Can you tell that I love photography? xD)





Last summer, enjoying a beer in my hotel room while on vacation on the East Coast (sorry for the terrible Instagram filter >_>):





And present-day me:


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

The snake bites <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Circa mid-2012??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord, woman. You're gorgeous! 

Also, Mine Turtle!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord, woman. You're gorgeous!
> 
> Also, Mine Turtle!



Aw, shucks  <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, h- Wait, crap. I've been exposed!
> 
> ABORT! ABORT! ABO- _*Yakamaru.exe have stopped responding. Restart the program?*_


*clicks reboot button*

OwO

TURTLE!


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord, woman. You're gorgeous!
> 
> Also, Mine Turtle!


Don't fall for it! That's how they harvest your organs! I can't lose another ;-;


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> The snake bites <3



Fun fact - I didn't get them done at the same time. I only had one side pierced for about a month before I decided that I wanted to have both sides. They did a pretty good job getting them to be symmetrical! Had 'em for about 9 years ^_^


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Fun fact - I didn't get them done at the same time. I only had one side pierced for about a month before I decided that I wanted to have both sides. They did a pretty good job getting them to be symmetrical! Had 'em for about 9 years ^_^


I want like a bull ring (I think septum?..) But I don;t think parents/friends would like it much x3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> I want like a bull ring (I think septum?..) But I don;t think parents/friends would like it much x3



I envy those who can pull off septum piercings. I can't, so I just settled for the nostril!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Aw, shucks  <3


Hello. <3



RemedyKun said:


> Don't fall for it! That's how they harvest your organs! I can't lose another ;-;


Good gracious me. We need more mine turtles!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hello. <3
> 
> 
> Good gracious me. We need more mine turtles!



I don't know why but when I see "mine turtle" I hear it being said in an angry German accent....

MEIN TURTLE


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

Am I a bad person, for looking for a ring first? Lol. 

I jest, quite stunning though.


----------



## PaintedMica (Nov 2, 2017)

A half decent picture of me taken a while back.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> looking for a ring


^^ At least you & I could actually buy her a beer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Am I a bad person, for looking for a ring first? Lol.
> 
> I jest, quite stunning though.


Ring? Oh, THAT kind of ring.

Fucking halflings stole my ring!

Also: I'd buy anyone a pint if they were in the area.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Am I a bad person, for looking for a ring first? Lol.
> 
> I jest, quite stunning though.


Back off grandpa.  She's mine


----------



## PaintedMica (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ring? Oh, THAT kind of ring.
> 
> Fucking halflings stole my ring!



Tricksie hobbitses


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Back off grandpa


Son, you messin' with the wrong Sergal... you best mind your manners, b'fore someone takes you back behind the barn & teaches you some respect fur your elders


Tries hard to keep a straight face


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

PaintedMica said:


> Tricksie hobbitses


Yup. Should've littered Mordor with mine turtles. Elf, human, dwarf and halfling trash problems solved.

Also: Even the Uruk-Hai was useless. Could just stare at them and they'd die. Useless evil. Doesn't even know to be evil properly.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 2, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Son, you messin' with the wrong Sergal... you best mind your manners, b'fore someone takes you back behind the barn & teaches you some respect fur your elders


i love the young people spongebob - - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 2, 2017)

It me!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It me!
> View attachment 23003



You remind me of my friend Christopher Anton!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

@Sarachaga the guy in the middle!


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> @Sarachaga the guy in the middle!


Haha indeed.
At first I was like "who?!"
xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Haha you furs know how to amuse a girl! I wear many rings 

Also... cat tax and chin boops! <3


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha you furs know how to amuse a girl! I wear many rings
> 
> Also... cat tax and chin boops! <3


Aww that's adorable :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Haha indeed.
> At first I was like "who?!"
> xD



Ever heard of the band Information Society? He was with them from 2006-2007. They sing this song (if you're into 80s style music!):


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Ever heard of the band Information Society? He was with them from 2006-2007. They sing this song (if you're into 80s style music!):


Never heard of them but I dig it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha you furs know how to amuse a girl! I wear many rings
> 
> Also... cat tax and chin boops! <3


10/10 would love to be the girl now.

Cat cuddles are awesome!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 would love to be the girl now.
> 
> Cat cuddles are awesome!


He likes to get into my lap and just smoosh himself up to my face to boop me. And then slide off my lap, while shredding my legs in the process ;______;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> He likes to get into my lap and just smoosh himself up to my face to boop me. And then slide off my lap, while shredding my legs in the process ;______;


Should rename him Shredder. A fitting name for a purring claw machine!

"Hi, my name is Shredder and I claw things. Purr and some meow!"


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Should rename him Shredder. A fitting name for a purring claw machine!


Oh yes, when I first brought him home at 3.5 months old, he had a penchant for climbing up my legs when I was standing at the kitchen counter dishing up his food. That behavior got halted REAL quick when he attempted it on my bare legs!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

The only pic you're gonna get of me, in full welding gear


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Oh yes, when I first brought him home at 3.5 months old, he had a penchant for climbing up my legs when I was standing at the kitchen counter dishing up his food. That behavior got halted REAL quick when he attempted it on my bare legs!!


Ok, love. Now you MUST rename him Shredder. 

Been there, screamed that. Solan did that shit all the time. And he did it so innocently, too.

Like. Jump. CLAW into your flesh and bones, you stand there screaming your lungs out in pain as if Satan stabbed you and then just pissed all over it. Cat just stares at you "..Meow? Where's my food, you fuckstick? GIMME FOOD! Stupid hooman! Err, I mean.. "Meow?""


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The only pic you're gonna get of me, in full welding gearView attachment 23004


Love the helmet!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, love. Now you MUST rename him Shredder.
> 
> Been there, screamed that. Solan did that shit all the time. And he did it so innocently, too.
> 
> Like. Jump. CLAW into your flesh and bones, you stand there screaming your lungs out in pain as if Satan stabbed you and then just pissed all over it. Cat just stares at you "..Meow? Where's my food, you fuckstick? GIMME FOOD! Stupid hooman! Err, I mean.. "Meow?""


I need to make him a new ID tag. Dublin, aka "Shredder". xD

Yeah, I curbed the behavior by shrieking really loudly, smacking him on the nose, and using a squirt bottle. He hasn't tried it in a few months. But those times when he jumps on my lap and misjudges where my legs are........ *cringe*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The only pic you're gonna get of me, in full welding gearView attachment 23004


Now THAT is hot. Ok, I'm carsexual now. I would totally date that car. Take her out for a ride and everything.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now THAT is hot. Ok, I'm carsexual now. I would totally date that car. Take her out for a ride and everything.



*fans self*

Oh myyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> *fans self*
> 
> Oh myyyyyyyyyyy


As always I read this in George Takei's voice lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> As always I read this in George Takei's voice lol



Exactly what I was going for!! xD


----------



## Ginza (Nov 2, 2017)

Now I know what all you assholes look like..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

@Yakamaru I was so amused by your post that you've earned a place in my signature XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Now I know what all you assholes look like..


Asshole? Thanks. That's the sweetest someone's ever called me. <3

You better stop now, Miss, or you might call upon the ninjas that cuts onions. They are not fond of such beautiful words.



aloveablebunny said:


> @Yakamaru I was so amused by your post that you've earned a place in my signature XD


I shall take over FAF, one signature at a time! 

Next stop: The local bar. One beer at a time!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Asshole? Thanks. That's the sweetest someone's ever called me. <3
> 
> You better stop now, Miss, or you might call upon the ninjas that cuts onions. They are not fond of such beautiful words.
> 
> ...



Why not both... at the same time??


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Why not both... at the same time??


...But my male brain can only keep track of one thing at a time. I can't multitask, or my brain goes full 404. 

_gasps into the beer dimension_

Are you telling me I should two things at the same time? What kind of insanity is this?!


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Nov 2, 2017)

Just an ugly lil boy here that needs a haircut


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...But my male brain can only keep track of one thing at a time. I can't multitask, or my brain goes full 404.
> 
> _gasps into the beer dimension_
> 
> Are you telling me I should two things at the same time? What kind of insanity is this?!



I multitask all day long ;___; I get paid to do it haha. Isn't always fun though!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I multitask all day long ;___; I get paid to do it haha. Isn't always fun though!!


Hehe. I can easily multitask if I want to. I can easily juggle 5-6 different things when I'm at work. Or home, for that matter.

And ye, it depends on what it is you're multitasking.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. I can easily multitask if I want to. I can easily juggle 5-6 different things when I'm at work. Or home, for that matter.
> 
> And ye, it depends on what it is you're multitasking.



Running a meeting, sending media out to stations, being on top of/ahead of deadlines, managing inventory, not forgetting to reply to an e-mail... and more. I have become the QUEEN of doing a million things at once. But...... it usually leaves me with a headache!

I'm about to bail out, it's bedtime for me. Goodnight all you lovely furs (and Scalies, and Sergals, and more!) <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Running a meeting, sending media out to stations, being on top of/ahead of deadlines, managing inventory, not forgetting to reply to an e-mail... and more. I have become the QUEEN of doing a million things at once. But...... it usually leaves me with a headache!
> 
> I'm about to bail out, it's bedtime for me. Goodnight all you lovely furs (and Scalies, and Sergals, and more!) <3


Hehe.

Ye, good night, love. See you later! 

Hmm, way past bed time here too. Guess I will hit the sack too!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 2, 2017)

This isn't IRL me, this is JPG me.
Bamboozled.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!
> View attachment 22962
> ...



the hell is an Irish pub?


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> If not, wow.



no is it an American thing? they're just called "pubs" in Aus the only thing close ive seen is a Pub that's for Irish Ex-pats only and you need a membership kind of thing to get in


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> No, it's not American. That's why it's called an *Irish* pub.




false it is an American thing it is just a generic pub 

"Irish Pub"





Australian pub






"Irish pub"





Australian Pub





so it is very much an American thing so don't get all triggered when i don't know what the hell you're talking about when you say "Irish Pub" when in every other commonwealth country a pub is the same thing


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> so it is very much an American thing so don't get all triggered when i don't know what the hell you're talking about when you say "Irish Pub" when in every other commonwealth country a pub is the same thing


They have Irish pubs in Canada, Mexico, Finland, Japan and in many other countries, not everything outside of Australia is America....
And also what makes them more "Irish" then basic pub's is the food and drinks they serve are usaily imported from Ireland if you are at a good one.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 3, 2017)

DakaraiDragon said:


> Just an ugly lil boy here that needs a haircut


I fuckin knew you were hot


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 3, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Now I know what all you assholes look like..


Am I sexy?


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 3, 2017)

https://imgur.com/ky75nrs


I am so sorry you had to see this.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I was talking about the real, traditional ones in Ireland...



i'm just going to get annoyed...  its not "traditional" its the style of the time our pubs are the same most have been around since the 1700s 




fair dinkum its literally a generic European pub with some Irish Flags in it and "Irish Food" isn't interesting or traditional its the exact same "Traditional" food we have in England Scotland and Australia 

i just find some American ideals really annoying at times like outback steakhouse its not even remotely Australian not to mention fosters is loathed here we never liked it 

so when i was doing pre med we used to go to that very same pub in the second image and play pool for some extra cash on Friday night usually against mostly UK students so we're playing against two Irish and a Welshman and we hear this obnoxious Boston accent say "ayyyy brothers!" 

any way the Yank is trying to tell the Irish blokes that he's Irish despite never being there so they're just playing along with him till the Irish says the best insult ever (remembering it to the best of my ability) 

"look yer shite headed American bastard yer not fookin Irish mate, if Ireland is so great why did i leave it then? its a shite hole its cold its overcast half the nation's still fighting the English trying to keep the troubles goin there's no work everyone's in council flats (welfare housing) so stop saying yer bloody Irish and let me scam my fellow former English slaves (referring to us) before i shove that bottle up yer arse" 

the American argued something to do with his family and the second Irish guy just says this "look this is what we sound like when we talk 'tiddle dee dee potatoes' now this is what you sound like when you talk 'trucks trucks trucks deep fried trucks trucks guns guns oppress minorities trucks deep fried money" 

any way i'm done will shut up now


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i'm just going to get annoyed...  its not "traditional" its the style of the time our pubs are the same most have been around since the 1700s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discussion of arcitecture is not the intended subject of the thread.  Please keep your responses on-topic.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 3, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Discussion of arcitecture is not the intended subject of the thread.  Please keep your responses on-topic.


Laying down the law, god damn x3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Laying down the law, god damn x3



Discussions on forums tend to wander a bit, sure.  But it's best that posts remain along a general goal/line, so they don't wander too far, and into the realms of derailment.


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Discussion of arcitecture is not the intended subject of the thread.  Please keep your responses on-topic.



its great that you pointed that out after i already said that would be my last point on the subject thank you for your service


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

Okamio said:


> *waves at*
> Hiii!


Hello Hello there *wiggles both tails*


Okamio said:


> I stream! O:


I also stream!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

jesus this thread is blowing up! i thought this would be a dead thread , i guess i was wrong by  along shot


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

I FOUND A HEARTLESS ON THE ANIME CON!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

^^ nice!


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> jesus this thread is blowing up! i thought this would be a dead thread , i guess i was wrong by  along shot



well you're asking people to post a photo of themselves they're probably just too shy and waiting for everyone else to jump in


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> well you're asking people to post a photo of themselves they're probably just too shy and waiting for everyone else to jump in


I guess so indeed


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

das me


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

You look soooo IMG!
( impressive massive girth?)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

Yea apparently I can't figure out how to upload pics


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

Happens to the best of us... 

Sending PM


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

K


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 3, 2017)

^^ I knew you could do it


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 4, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> You look soooo IMG!
> ( impressive massive girth?)


XDDDD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

Why does there always have to be that ONE person who comes into a thread and has to bring the shit pot and then stir it too?

.... Glad to see that got shut down real quick. There's a time and place for trying to shove "politically correct" things down people's throats ;__;


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Why does there always have to be that ONE person who comes into a thread and has to bring the shit pot and then stir it too?
> 
> .... Glad to see that got shut down real quick. There's a time and place for trying to shove "politically correct" things down people's throats ;__;



I must have missed something on this thread lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 4, 2017)

*^^* *Sooo* *cute*!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks, that's my lion cub


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 4, 2017)

@Sgt. Kai you got some kind of auto-like feature or something?


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 4, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> @Sgt. Kai you got some kind of auto-like feature or something?


Yes!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 4, 2017)

I swear I saw something there for a minute....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Fine you assholes, here you go


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 4, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I swear I saw something there for a minute....
> 
> View attachment 23140


You did. Its called i grew a pair and posted a pic


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> here you go


^^ Remind me to never, ever piss you off


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ Remind me to never, ever piss you off



No worries, I have way more self-control than that


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fine you assholes, here you go View attachment 23141


You almost look like Jesse James Dupree


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> You almost look like Jesse James Dupree



I honestly had to look that up, and I now remember Jackyl's talking chainsaw routine.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> View attachment 23134



Damn it, I'm child-free but cute kiddos melt my heart <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fine you assholes, here you go View attachment 23141



You remind me of my high school's hard-ass assistant principal lol. He was generally a nice guy until you pulled some stupid BS


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I must have missed something on this thread lol


You did, you missed some trivial bullshit xD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Fine you assholes, here you go View attachment 23141


Bro you lookin good! :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Bro you lookin good! :3



Haha thanks.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

I need to take a selfie cuz i only have the pics from the anime con XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Sometimes, I have RBF. Sometimes, it makes for moody sepia portraits. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> You remind me of my high school's hard-ass assistant principal lol. He was generally a nice guy until you pulled some stupid BS



I have pretty much the same attitude.  It has to be an incredible level of stupidity, though.  Petty things aren't worth pining over.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I have pretty much the same attitude.  It has to be an incredible level of stupidity, though.  Petty things aren't worth pining over.



Well, this WAS high school, so there were often incredible levels of stupidity at play, hahaha.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd say an old Irish toast is in order!

My friends are the best friends
Loyal, willing and able.
Now let’s get to drinking!
All glasses off the table!

Here's to a long life _and a merry one._
A quick death _and an easy one._
A true love _and an honest one._
*A cold pint-- and another one!*​


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes, I have RBF. Sometimes, it makes for moody sepia portraits. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You very much resemble Spartan Olympia Vale from Halo 5 Guardians... Damn you look badass, girl!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> You very much resemble Spartan Olympia Vale from Halo 5 Guardians... Damn you look badass, girl!



*makes fingergun motions*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I'd say an old Irish toast is in order!
> 
> My friends are the best friends
> Loyal, willing and able.
> ...



I could definitely use a pint right now!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes, I have RBF. Sometimes, it makes for moody sepia portraits. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


This is so cool! you look like a model! and a rly cute one :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> This is so cool! you look like a model! and a rly cute one :3



^/////^

Thank you!

That photo is actually 6 years old haha. I usually do not prefer to be in front of the camera, but rather behind it. However, a friend of mine was wanting to practice on his portrait work so I became his subject for an afternoon and this was one of my favorite shots from that shoot :3 I'm muuuuuch more comfortable being the one taking the photos xD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> ^/////^
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That photo is actually 6 years old haha. I usually do not prefer to be in front of the camera, but rather behind it. However, a friend of mine was wanting to practice on his portrait work so I became his subject for an afternoon and this was one of my favorite shots from that shoot :3 I'm muuuuuch more comfortable being the one taking the photos xD


Well that is understandable , and cudos to your friend cuz that looks rly well made! but maybe a selfie now and then would be nice XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Well that is understandable , and cudos to your friend cuz that looks rly well made! but maybe a selfie now and then would be nice XD


Lol!!

My recent face is a few pages back, that's all the selfie FA is gonna get for now


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lol!!
> 
> My recent face is a few pages back, that's all the selfie FA is gonna get for now


Well then so be it XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lol!!
> 
> My recent face is a few pages back, that's all the selfie FA is gonna get for now



Gotta be honest, you're super beautiful!


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes, I have RBF. Sometimes, it makes for moody sepia portraits. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You're beautiful!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you two, it's a nice thing to wake up to see on a Sunday AM as I'm stuffing my face with cereal and tea :X

You are lovely people as well (even though I didn't see this mysterious fleeting photo you supposedly posted, @Junkerfox xD)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you two, it's a nice thing to wake up to see on a Sunday AM as I'm stuffing my face with cereal and tea :X
> 
> You are lovely people as well (even though I didn't see this mysterious fleeting photo you supposedly posted, @Junkerfox xD)



He even had it set to his avatar for a short time, although I'm not sure if that was a technical glitch on his behalf lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He even had it set to his avatar for a short time, although I'm not sure if that was a technical glitch on his behalf lol


Haha!! It must have been during the time that I was offline then. I'd set my face as my avatar but... the little bunny is just so much cuter <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha!! It must have been during the time that I was offline then. I'd set my face as my avatar but... the little bunny is just so much cuter <3



Not sure about that, but a rabbit is certainly more relevant here haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Not sure about that, but a rabbit is certainly more relevant here haha



I used to have ears... then it would be the best of both worlds! But alas, the ears have long since disappeared...


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

So one more pic of me on the anime con but i finally found the pic that i took with a furry!


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 8, 2017)

Took this one tonight.  Pardon my poor photography.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Took this one tonight.  Pardon my poor photography.


wow you look so fancy and so formal , you looking good my friend


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 8, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> wow you look so fancy and so formal , you looking good my friend


Thank you ^-^ Ready for a choir performance but this bowtie is choking me and I can't breathe :O


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 8, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Thank you ^-^ Ready for a choir performance but this bowtie is choking me and I can't breathe :O


Just dont die there X3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

It's interesting to see what this newborn community looks like


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not going to post a pic but some say I look like Steven Seagal or Keanu Reeves depending on the style and length of my hair.


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 10, 2017)

Can I post other photos, or is this thread only for portrait photos?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Can I post other photos, or is this thread only for portrait photos?



I think it was intended to just be real photos of yourself.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 10, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Can I post other photos, or is this thread only for portrait photos?


Yes its suppose to be photos of yourself but if the photo has something to do about you can post it


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> He even had it set to his avatar for a short time, although I'm not sure if that was a technical glitch on his behalf lol


No it was me. Then i changed it because i dont normally put my face online


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 10, 2017)

I might post it as my pic again


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 10, 2017)

Wolfrayne90 said:


> View attachment 23355


You are so cute and sexy af!


----------



## Dongding (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Nov 11, 2017)

not posting a pic all I am going to say I look like the stereotypical aussie surfer dude with a pony tail


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 11, 2017)

Here you go guys. My face in all its glory.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 11, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Here you go guys. My face in all its glory.


Omg you look just like your fursona picture :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Here you go guys. My face in all its glory.


Your face deserve a hug. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Omg you look just like your fursona picture :3



Haha your uniform is swallowing you as well.  Looks like you were thrilled to be there lol.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah they got way too carried away with slapping safety gear all over us. I feel like a Christmas tree most of the time.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Everyone is lovely!!


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 11, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Omg you look just like your fursona picture :3


That was the point of my fursona.  It's pretty much me as a red panda. XD


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Your face deserve a hug. :3


I will accept that hug. *opens arms*


----------



## Mabus (Nov 11, 2017)

Hmmmm.... eh might as well. Face reveal inbound!


 



Now back to woofing =P


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm.... eh might as well. Face reveal inbound!
> View attachment 23399
> View attachment 23400
> Now back to woofing =P



Hey hey, Galveston!

Did you guys get spared from Harvey?


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

@Mabus You volunteer? I'd never lol. If so thanks for doin' that.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> @Mabus You volunteer? I'd never lol. If so thanks for doin' that.


Well volunteer here is sliiiightly different xP
There is a pay amount they give you, but its not the same as a full-time or part-time position. Luckily i nabbed a part-time position with my station :3


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

I never understood how they could get away with not paying guys full time hours, just because they aren't constantly fighting fire after fire. Every other emergency service on call get's a career out of it, I believe... I live in Calgary and we've spent literally millions of taxpayers dollars building pieces of stupid worthless "art" and bridges literally right beside other bridges not even a block away. Can't afford to let people make a living fighting the fires that would kill everyone if left unchecked though.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I never understood how they could get away with not paying guys full time hours, just because they aren't constantly fighting fire after fire. Every other emergency service on call get's a career out of it, I believe... I live in Calgary and we've spent literally millions of taxpayers dollars building pieces of stupid worthless "art" and bridges literally right beside other bridges not even a block away. Can't afford to let people make a living fighting the fires that would kill everyone if left unchecked though.


Yeah the city art stuff is a bit stupid when you have city services that cant even afford safe equipment...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

And I just sit here, like a git in a chair. 

A really oldass pic of me when my hair was fab and my beard even more fab.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And I just sit here, like a git in a chair.
> 
> A really oldass pic of me when my hair was fab and my beard even more fab.


You could totally pull off the lumberjack look man xP


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> You could totally pull off the lumberjack look man xP


No shit. Was a time when my beard was really long, too. Should've taken a pic of it. 

Because of laziness to cut my hair and shave.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

I had no mental image of what I figured you looked like Yak. Now I won't be able to forget.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Get this guy a checkered shirt and an axe! XP
Totally could boss the look


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

I'd grow my hair out again, but it was hell to maintain before the Army.  There's that mid-length look that is completely impossible to control, yet does nothing but get in the way.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I had no mental image of what I figured you looked like Yak. Now I won't be able to forget.


Got a pic of myself on page 5 or something. 

But will post it for good measure. I've changed in like 8 years. xD


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And I just sit here, like a git in a chair.
> 
> A really oldass pic of me when my hair was fab and my beard even more fab.




HOLY SHIT!!
ITS FABOLOUS JESUS! HE IS BACK!!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> HOLY SHIT!!
> ITS FABOLOUS JESUS! HE IS BACK!!


Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sigh...Fine,


Beautiful cat, as well... Russian Blue?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

That cat's like 

"Fuck you. and everything you stand for" lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sigh...Fine,


God you're hairy! Love the tail though. <3


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> B
> 
> Beautiful cat, as well... Russian Blue?



You bet,and thank you!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult Deus Vult!







 Deus Vult!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Deus Vult!


Powerwolf. <3


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Powerwolf. <3



They are even better live, the singer really knows how to motivate the audience


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Another picture...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Another picture...View attachment 23491


Two woofers and a git. Nice.


----------



## Bam_Bams (Nov 12, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> View attachment 23134


That is a cracker of a photo mate!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's hard to take a good picture of yourself and also try to represent your experience in the fandom at the same time, but I managed to get the latter correctly.


Lol


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Another picture...View attachment 23491


You have two amazing doggos sir =P


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

You guys are showing a lot more skin than me. I'll post a better picture later, perhaps.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> You guys are showing a lot more skin than me. I'll post a better picture later, perhaps.








Lighting sucks in the truck...


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not gonna post a picture, but I have an uncanny resemblance to Ben Skywalker.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And I just sit here, like a git in a chair.
> 
> A really oldass pic of me when my hair was fab and my beard even more fab.



FFFFFFFabulousssss!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sigh...Fine,


Love it, both of you have the same expression xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Lighting sucks in the truck...



NOW you're showing adequate amounts of skin!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's hard to take a good picture of yourself and also try to represent your experience in the fandom at the same time, but I managed to get the latter correctly.



I think you need more facepalm, good sir!


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 13, 2017)

Pigtails!! ^-^

Some grainy-ass photos from the other night. I'm the one who looks stoned on the right, ex is in the middle. I know I keep saying I'm over her but like?? ? She's so easy to cuddle?? Also we're still friends so whatever, it's not a big deal. (holy shit my face looks so weird in these. The fuck??? ?)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> Pigtails!! ^-^
> 
> Some grainy-ass photos from the other night. I'm the one who looks stoned on the right, ex is in the middle. I know I keep saying I'm over her but like?? ? She's so easy to cuddle?? Also we're still friends so whatever, it's not a big deal. (holy shit my face looks so weird in these. The fuck??? ?)



Cute!


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Alright . . .Here is me with my kid at a con together. lol


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Love it, both of you have the same expression xD



Haha pic from a couple months ago,that's what I was going for


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Alright . . .Here is me with my kid at a con together. lol
> View attachment 23589



WAIT... YOU'RE FUZZY'S DAD?!

*mind blown*


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WAIT... YOU'RE FUZZY'S DAD?!
> 
> *mind blown*



Uh . . . .Ya?! 

Uh-Oh . . .What did he do this time ?. . . .I'll pay for whatever the damages are . . .


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Uh . . . .Ya?!
> 
> Uh-Oh . . .What did he do this time ?. . . .I'll pay for whatever the damages are . . .



Wish my parents were as cool as you!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Wish my parents were as cool as you!!


Umm . . .Thanks!

I always just thought I was being a 'good' Dad.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

It’s good to know I’m not the only furry parent of another furry on here!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Umm . . .Thanks!
> 
> I always just thought I was being a 'good' Dad.



My parents will never know of my involvement for... reasons.

They aren't that open-minded and are kind of old-school.

But it doesn't really bother me that much, I just appreciate it when I see fur parents jumping on board with their fur kids!

If I ever had kids, I'd be right there too


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WAIT... YOU'RE FUZZY'S DAD?!
> 
> *mind blown*



lol I love blowing minds


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I love blowing minds


Seriously though, that's a trip...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

even more so then a human pretending to be a sheep pretending to be a wolf?


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Seriously though, that's a trip...


What . . .? That he likes blowing minds? or that I'm his Dad?!


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

D:,'

Edit to avoid double posting.

Trippy you're his dad. Just an odd thing to randomly find out. Very cool.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I love blowing minds



WHO PUT ACID IN MY WATERrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> WHO PUT ACID IN MY WATERrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





aloveablebunny said:


> WHO PUT ACID IN MY WATERrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




not me... I strictly deal with roofies


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 13, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> Pigtails!! ^-^
> 
> Some grainy-ass photos from the other night. I'm the one who looks stoned on the right, ex is in the middle. I know I keep saying I'm over her but like?? ? She's so easy to cuddle?? Also we're still friends so whatever, it's not a big deal. (holy shit my face looks so weird in these. The fuck??? ?)


 
It's all good. Looks like y'all like spending time together. That's all that matters


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> even more so then a human pretending to be a sheep pretending to be a wolf?



Pretty cool your dad is out having fun with ya!


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Pretty cool your dad is out having fun with ya!


Ya, but he gets all weird when I try playing wingman and fixing him up with someone at Con's. lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> not me... I strictly deal with roofies



jesus, that escalated quickly O_O


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok let’s give this a try:


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Ok let’s give this a try:


Thoughtful? . . .or angry someone just ate the last Snickers bar?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> jesus, that escalated quickly O_O



lol im sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Ok let’s give this a try:



Is there a spider in the corner?


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> not me... I strictly deal with roofies



Don't tease the narcotics dog, please...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Don't tease the narcotics dog, please...



aww but I love the attention you give


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Thoughtful? . . .or angry someone just ate the last Snickers bar?


I always look angry in my photos for some reason. That was my attempt at a photo for a dating website. Needless to say I didn’t get many dates! 

And yes, “thoughtful” was what I was trying for. Instead I ended up with “contemplating global genocide.”


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol these comments are making me chuckle. xD


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

I love this thread ♡♡


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

meeee too


----------



## modfox (Nov 14, 2017)

i think i am the only male on these forums with like... a pony tail


----------



## Telnac (Nov 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> i think i am the only male on these forums with like... a pony tail


Nope!  My pic was too close in to show my hair but I’ve worn it long for 30 years now. It goes into a ponytail when I eat so it doesn’t fall into my food or when it’s windy or hot out.


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 14, 2017)

This is me.

It was a full moon.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I love this thread ♡♡


created by me! the almighty cute foxxo! you are welcome X3


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 14, 2017)

modfox said:


> i think i am the only male on these forums with like... a pony tail



I have a pony tattoo... does that count?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

DONT BE AFRAID AND POST YOUR FACE HERE! thank you for takin your time reading this X3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Kebechet said:


> This is me.
> 
> It was a full moon.




god dayum that's hot!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 20, 2017)

How do i look in glasses? am i a smart foxxo now?


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 20, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> How do i look in glasses? am i a smart foxxo now?


Glasses work for you.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 20, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> How do i look in glasses? am i a smart foxxo now?


Enlighten me with your wisdom OwO


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 20, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Enlighten me with your wisdom OwO


----------



## JJPaw (Nov 20, 2017)

Prepping for my war face and ready to take some names.

I'm coming for your fricken donuts and that pineapple ham! HOIT!


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 20, 2017)

I've only once in my life posted a photo on the internet. At that time I looked like a hamster. A very young hamster.

... Well now I'm so sexy you'd be envious (please don't take me literally.).

I'm just deciding whether this is a bad idea or a really bad idea. Maybe you'll get to see it two years later.

Btw you all look cute.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

Kebechet said:


> This is me.
> 
> It was a full moon.


I think we'll need a LOT of holy water, wooden stakes, onions and hugs for this one..

And a sacrifice or two to deliver said hugs..


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And a sacrifice or two to deliver said hugs..



here!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 20, 2017)

am i that cute to ppl like my photos that much?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 20, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> am i that cute to ppl like my photos that much?



Honest answer? Yes.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 20, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Honest answer? Yes.


Awww thank you so much! it means alot to me!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Here's my full actual picture this time


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's my full actual picture this timeView attachment 23930


lolololol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 21, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> am i that cute to ppl like my photos that much?


I feel a little awkward considering that I am at least 10 years your senior but yes


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 21, 2017)

OK, I'll play. As a rule, I do not take selfies so I don't have many of me to share. Here is a head shot; taken three summers ago as I was refurbishing on an old, 50s-vintage, trailer in Arizona. These days, I shave my head.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 21, 2017)

You look like someone...


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 23, 2017)

ME!


----------



## modfox (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's my full actual picture this timeView attachment 23930


this is a really good picture now let me get a guy in here to see if it is actually a good picture


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 23, 2017)

Let the Despair overcome your heart! your dreams will become fears! heres me with junko enoshima and monokuma from danganronpa :3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 23, 2017)

BEHOLD! I am Beardo the magnificent!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

Went to White Sands National Monument yesterday. Was really cool!! Looks like snow, but is pure Gypsum sand!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

^^ Lived in New Mexico for many years. It is a very unique and beautiful place


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

Me right now.. being pissed off lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> View attachment 24083 Me right now.. being pissed off lol



Lulz at the Telephone shirt. 

Anyone ask you what it is yet?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

nah, I have been pretty much over in a corner by myself today, lol and its the first time ive worn it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> nah, I have been pretty much over in a corner by myself today, lol and its the first time ive worn it.



I can see that conversation with the unaware. 

"What's with that retarded deer-looking thing?"  

Lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

oh im sure... or.. is that a pokemon?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> View attachment 24083 Me right now.. being pissed off lol





 
So edgy xD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

I have this one too:


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 23, 2017)

More camo inbound. LOL


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> More camo inbound. LOL




hunting turkeys?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> hunting turkeys?


Nah, Thanksgiving was last month.

That pic was taken during a field exercise several years ago.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Nah, Thanksgiving was last month.
> 
> That pic was taken during a field exercise several years ago.



You guys do your camo differently from us.  

I hate applying camo.  Shit takes forever to get off, even with baby wipes.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

ooooh right... Canadian thanksgiving


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You guys do your camo differently from us.


How so?


> I hate applying camo.  Shit takes forever to get off, even with baby wipes.


If you're referring to the waxy crayon of a camo-stick, I can understand why.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24084
> So edgy xD



lol its a bad angle  I was trying to not make the sell phone super obvious while I am chained to a headset


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> How so?
> 
> If you're referring to the waxy crayon of a camo-stick, I can understand why.



Aside from the ones who go Van Gogh and Commando:

Black: full nose, ears, brow, checkbones
Green: eyes, forehead, jawline
Loam: random filler

Basically, dark at the highest profiles, lightest colors on the lowest points.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Aside from the ones who go Van Gogh and Commando:
> 
> Black: full nose, ears, brow, checkbones
> Green: eyes, forehead, jawline
> ...


Not much different here. Whatever it takes to break up the shape of the face.






Of course, it's not exactly effective at point blank range.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice tattoo work, Fuzzy! I have a large Phoenix sleeve. 
Sorry you have to work on Thanksgiving


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Nice tattoo work, Fuzzy! I have a large Phoenix sleeve.
> Sorry you have to work on Thanksgiving



eh... im honestly hoping they fire me at this point lol I want to collect some unemployment before moving back to Klamath falls in the next month or two


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

Wear your fursuit to work tomorrow.  Go out in style!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

LOL that would be interesting... I could wear it in and just flip everyone off, then try to talk on the phone in suit


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Do it, make everyone question you befor you leave XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

LOL I would have to record it


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

lol sadly because the vision is so terrible in my suits, it probably would be more of a hassle then any fun


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

How about be sexual harassment panda and teach people about sexual harassment in the work place?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 23, 2017)

lol sexual harassment pandaren


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 23, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ Lived in New Mexico for many years. It is a very unique and beautiful place


I am here visiting my sister  I enjoy coming here, need to do it more often!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol sadly because the vision is so terrible in my suits, it probably would be more of a hassle then any fun


Not if the Panda Cheese commercials have anything to say on the matter.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Went to White Sands National Monument yesterday. Was really cool!! Looks like snow, but is pure Gypsum sand!


YAS! im not the only one that gets alot of likes here! btw that place looks awesome!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> eh... im honestly hoping they fire me at this point lol I want to collect some unemployment before moving back to Klamath falls in the next month or two


Leaving so soon?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> eh... im honestly hoping they fire me at this point lol I want to collect some unemployment before moving back to Klamath falls in the next month or two



Klamath Falls is a neat area. I love up further north near Eugene.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Leaving so soon?



We got approved for section 8 HUD. I only have to stay in Klamath falls for a year


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> We got approved for section 8 HUD. I only have to stay in Klamath falls for a year



Congrats!  Hopefully you'll be able to source a pleasant place of employment this time lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Congrats!  Hopefully you'll be able to source a pleasant place of employment this time lol.



The bad news is because we're pre-qualified, we still need to fill out paperwork to complete our eligibility. With that being said I make 3k more a year then the cutoff.. so I need to decide to either quit my job, get myself fired, or lose out on a 3 year wait


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> The bad news is because we're pre-qualified, we still need to fill out paperwork to complete our eligibility. With that being said I make 3k more a year then the cutoff.. so I need to decide to either quit my job, get myself fired, or lose out on a 3 year wait



That's a pretty tough position to walk, but I'm sure you don't want my ideas on how to get fired lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's a pretty tough position to walk, but I'm sure you don't want my ideas on how to get fired lol.



Lol I'm asking because I want advise on what to do


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 24, 2017)

*This is a joke, and is no means a good option*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

That's kinda the option I was swinging towards


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

Just tell all the customer's to fuck off, every call centre workers dream


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> That's kinda the option I was swinging towards


I really wish I had advice for you, but I don't.... try not to burn a bridge, that's the best I can say. I'm sorry that you have to go back to a place you couldn't hardly stand, and wish I had a magic fix.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 24, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just tell all the customer's to fuck off, every call centre workers dream


lol if I go out... that's exactly how im going to do it... and im going to live facebook broadcast it lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 24, 2017)

I keep considering of putting my picture up here, but then I realize I don't have a pic of my self on facebook so here's another pic of me that hides me


A super old picture


----------



## mizulu (Nov 26, 2017)

This is me 
sorry the pic is kinda big , will try to put it in a spoiler 



Spoiler


----------



## Ronxis (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey everyone. I am still pretty new here, but this is me irl. I will try to put it in a spoiler so the picture isn't huge.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

^^Justin Bieber, is that you?^^


----------



## Ronxis (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ^^Justin Bieber, is that you?^^


You caught me x3. 

...or maybe he is the one who looks like me and he really is the imposter


----------



## Pompadork (Nov 28, 2017)

The best pictures of me are the ones where I'm doing whatever the hell this is.


Spoiler










*R I S E*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> The best pictures of me are the ones where I'm doing whatever the hell this is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Being a sausage in disguise?


----------



## Pompadork (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Being a sausage in disguise?


Transformers! Wieners in disguise!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Transformers! Wieners in disguise!


I honestly wont be surprised to see a porn parody called that


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I honestly wont be surprised to see a porn parody called that


Rule 34, 35 and 63. :3


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 28, 2017)

Here is me and my doggo


----------



## mizulu (Nov 28, 2017)

Ronxis said:


> You caught me x3.
> 
> ...or maybe he is the one who looks like me and he really is the imposter


i think it's just the hairstyle and color xD


----------



## Ronxis (Nov 28, 2017)

mizulu said:


> i think it's just the hairstyle and color xD


Yeah probably. xP


----------



## Ronxis (Nov 28, 2017)

Pinky_the_demon said:


> Here is me and my doggo


Sleepy pupper is sleepy :3


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 28, 2017)

when the memes taste good


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 29, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> when the memes taste good


I don't know why,  but i had a serious spit take with photo.
I love it.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 29, 2017)

Just a casual day in downtown Seattle ^-^

(once again please excuse my poor photography)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just a casual day in downtown Seattle ^-^
> 
> (once again please excuse my poor photography)



You look like a young version of Scarecrow from The Dark Knight.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 29, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just a casual day in downtown Seattle ^-^
> 
> (once again please excuse my poor photography)


Why are you so h-- uh... COOL IN THAT SUIT


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 29, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> when the memes taste good


Same lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

Here, a picture that im not covered in


Spoiler: Pic Harrison 





 I tried to search my phone for a picture of me and this was the only picture I could find.... me holding a kiwi..


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here, a picture that im not covered in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic Harrison
> ...


To be fair, it's a nice kiwi


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 30, 2017)

I would post a picture of me here but I'm going to wait till I'm 18


----------



## Mabus (Nov 30, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> Just a casual day in downtown Seattle ^-^
> 
> (once again please excuse my poor photography)





-..Legacy..- said:


> You look like a young version of Scarecrow from The Dark Knight.



Holy shit! 8U
*woofs around mindblown*


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here, a picture that im not covered in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic Harrison
> ...


You have a beautiful kiwi


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 1, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I would post a picture of me here but I'm going to wait till I'm 18


Pfffffff post it! Dont worry about it! Maybe im even younger then you XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 11, 2017)

Two bunnies! :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 14, 2017)

Me with some devil horns X3


----------



## Junkerfox (Dec 14, 2017)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Transformers! Wieners in disguise!


Dicks in Disguise


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2017)

My gross face


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2017)

Tao said:


> My gross face


Spitting image of your fursona!


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Spitting image of your fursona!



Yep! I used to wear the aviators too till a hotel stole them.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2017)

Tao said:


> Yep! I used to wear the aviators too till a hotel stole them.


Steal them back! >:O


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Steal them back! >:O



I wish I could! I like your pet bunny! I've got 3 bunnos myself.


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 15, 2017)

Going to regret it  Me on a basketballgame  The left one obviously


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 15, 2017)

Tao said:


> I wish I could! I like your pet bunny! I've got 3 bunnos myself.


Buns are the best!! <3


----------



## galo (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone!   Please ignore my awful attempt of look like a normal human been. 





Aghhhh... I... can´t,,, resist...


----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok guys... here I am!


Spoiler


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 20, 2017)

Me on top of a train.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 20, 2017)

Get down from there. It's dangerous.


----------



## Ahashki (Dec 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Two bunnies! :3


Youre so beautiful


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)

Here are some pic taken at the last Con I have been:










*
And here another one where I smile. Well at least I tried *


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 21, 2017)

A recent photo, taken during my visit to Singapore earlier this year.


----------



## Remroto (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## galo (Dec 21, 2017)

Remroto said:


> View attachment 25522


Sir, you made my day xD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Ahashki said:


> Youre so beautiful



Creepy af


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Creepy af



His account is pending deletion...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> His account is pending deletion...



I am shocked. Shocked! *nose suddenly spears neighbor*


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 22, 2017)

Me again.
My hair always does whatever. XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Heh, you look just like your avatar.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 22, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Heh, you look just like your avatar.


That's what I was going for. Thank you.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

OwO what's this? My 1st and probably only selfie?


I like taking pictures with masks you will never see me xD


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 22, 2017)

Here me, I normally prefer being behind the camera instead of being in front of it.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 22, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> Here me, I normally prefer being behind the camera instead of being in front of it.


Yess... Now I can draw your character to look more like you.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 22, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Yess... Now I can draw your character to look more like you.


Now your making me blush...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

New trick to make the printer stop acting up 



https://imgur.com/lkVzG3E


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 22, 2017)

Woo hoo! That there's my new huntin' rifle! Get the critter on the first burst, every time!


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 22, 2017)

^^ wouldn't be anything left of the Critter... But I guess that's okay!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Woo hoo! That there's my new huntin' rifle! Get the critter on the first burst, every time!



Technically you can buy a 20mm recoilless anti-tank rifle, chambered in the same cartridge lol


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 22, 2017)

Since we're going gun related


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

JackieR said:


> I feel guns are like cheating. You can't even see it coming and it involves no skill. It's not fair.



Thanks for showing your lack of knowledge on the subject. Off you go.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Thanks for showing your lack of knowledge on the subject. Off you go.


Damn son O-O


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 22, 2017)

JackieR said:


> oh my god how hard is to point it to the general direction and pull the trigger?


Skill is taking into account everything that'll affect your shot - wind, gravity, finger movement, your grip on the weapon, breathing, heart rate, even the curvature and rotation of the Earth at extreme ranges - and still land the shot on target.

The art is marksmanship; the science behind it is ballistics.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 23, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Well guns weren't made to shot paper targets. I watched a few videos on military conflicts on youtube and in 99.9% of cases it's spray and pray.


And I presume watching some youtube videos automatically makes you an expert on warfare in the presence of _trained military personnel_?

I don't expect a civilian who's never served to know a damn thing about military tactics and strategy.

Suppression is not "spray and pray", as you so put it, but controlled bursts to force the enemy to keep his head down whilst your buddies go and flank his ass from a better firing position.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 23, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Well guns weren't made to shot paper targets. I watched a few videos on military conflicts on youtube and in 99.9% of cases it's spray and pray.


If you want to continue a chat, take it elsewhere.

This thread is for photos.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's something Christmassy!

My woofer, Phoenix


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 23, 2017)

I suppose it wouldn't be fair if I didn't include one of me. With one of the puppies we are fostering for the local shelter  



 

Won't be a white Christmas for us, unfortunately.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 23, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I suppose it wouldn't be fair if I didn't include one of me. With one of the puppies we are fostering for the local shelter
> 
> View attachment 25605
> 
> Won't be a white Christmas for us, unfortunately.


This made me smile!!!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

It was a beautiful, chilly Christmas Eve Eve today! Braved the crowds to get a few more last minute things. Was feeling fabulous 
(also sorry this photo is HUGE >_<)


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It was a beautiful, chilly Christmas Eve Eve today! Braved the crowds to get a few more last minute things. Was feeling fabulous
> (also sorry this photo is HUGE >_<)


I count 3 piercings (and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there are more!). Oy. I hate needles!  I have 0 piercings & 0 tattoos and I hope to die that way!

Tho if they invent awesome cyborg implants before then, I might he tempted to get those.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I count 3 piercings (and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there are more!). Oy. I hate needles!  I have 0 piercings & 0 tattoos and I hope to die that way!


Never know, I'm not one for needles but I keep telling myself one day I'll get a couple of tattoos


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I count 3 piercings (and I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there are more!). Oy. I hate needles!  I have 0 piercings & 0 tattoos and I hope to die that way!
> 
> Tho if they invent awesome cyborg implants before then, I might he tempted to get those.


Haha!

I have 5 piercings, not including double on both ears. Nostril, double lip, tongue, and bellybutton. I used to have 3 more but I've since taken them out.

I have a total of 7 tattoos right now. I wouldn't say I'm a fan of needles per se, but tattoos and piercings are different than having blood drawn/getting shots.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha!
> 
> I have 5 piercings, not including double on both ears. Nostril, double lip, tongue, and bellybutton. I used to have 3 more but I've since taken them out.
> 
> I have a total of 7 tattoos right now. I wouldn't say I'm a fan of needles per se, but tattoos and piercings are different than having blood drawn/getting shots.



Now you got me curious, what tattoos do you have?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 24, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> Now you got me curious, what tattoos do you have?


I don't wanna turn this into a big long chat, so I'll just say that I have Kanji on both forearms and the back of my neck. I have something very symbolic to me over my heart. Two silly ones (I was young...  lol) over each hip. And a phrase across my upper back.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Here’s my fabulous face—- oops the sun got in the way, better luck next time


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, fine.
 [WARNING]
I’m really ugly and bad at selfies


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok, fine.
> [WARNING]
> I’m really ugly and bad at selfies


Your ugly? I'm not seeing that on my end over here....


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Haha!
> 
> I have 5 piercings, not including double on both ears. Nostril, double lip, tongue, and bellybutton. I used to have 3 more but I've since taken them out.
> 
> I have a total of 7 tattoos right now. I wouldn't say I'm a fan of needles per se, but tattoos and piercings are different than having blood drawn/getting shots.


Yeah the needle for piercings is way bigger & tattoos is like being stabbed by hundreds of needles!   Nope! Nope! 

I dated a woman with a pieced tongue once. It was strange at first but I quickly got used to it.

And to keep this on topic, here’s a pic of my lazy cat:


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yeah the needle for piercings is way bigger & tattoos is like being stabbed by hundreds of needles!   Nope! Nope!
> 
> I dated a woman with a pieced tongue once. It was strange at first but I quickly got used to it.
> 
> And to keep this on topic, here’s a pic of my lazy cat:


That is a cat


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> That is a cat


Well I would snap a photo of my son while he’s sleeping and share it without his permission on the Internet but A) that’s creepy as hell and B) he’d murder me.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Well I would snap a photo of my son while he’s sleeping and share it without his permission on the Internet but A) that’s creepy as hell and B) he’d murder me.


HEHEHE do it =)
Lol jk


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's my ugly mug  lol


I need to shave haha, and learn to selfie better lol


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok, fine.
> [WARNING]
> I’m really ugly and bad at selfies


You are freaking adorable and you are going to be really good looking as an adult.  You are not ugly, slap whoever told ya that.


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok, fine.
> [WARNING]
> I’m really ugly and bad at selfies


You are not ugly ^-^ and would look handsome in a suit


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 24, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok, fine.
> [WARNING]
> I’m really ugly and bad at selfies



Don't knock yourself like that.  Unlike some of us, me specifically, you don't have to worry about ever breaking a camera.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 24, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> You are not ugly ^-^ and would look handsome in a suit


You remember that, huh? •_•


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> It was a beautiful, chilly Christmas Eve Eve today! Braved the crowds to get a few more last minute things. Was feeling fabulous
> (also sorry this photo is HUGE >_<)


10/10 would tickle that nose. :3'

Glad you don't have a snot catcher in your nose..


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Since we're going gun related


CS: Scout no-scope round! Go!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 25, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Yeah the needle for piercings is way bigger & tattoos is like being stabbed by hundreds of needles!   Nope! Nope!
> 
> I dated a woman with a pieced tongue once. It was strange at first but I quickly got used to it.
> 
> And to keep this on topic, here’s a pic of my lazy cat:


Look at that floof!! So much floof!

My tongue was my very first piercing. I had worked myself up so much thinking that it was gonna hurt like hell that when it was actually done and it was minimal pain, I almost fainted in the car. The swelling afterward was the worst part - not being able to talk properly and not being able to eat certain things until it subsided was a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 would tickle that nose. :3'
> 
> Glad you don't have a snot catcher in your nose..


A snot catcher? Lol what the hell is that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> A snot catcher? Lol what the hell is that?


A nose ring. xD


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I would snap a photo of my son while he’s sleeping and share it without his permission on the Internet


Isn't he 13? And isn't that the age where kids will murder someone over a picture?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Isn't he 13? And isn't that the age where kids will murder someone over a picture?


*Lol* Yes, although I think anywhere in the teenage range is when they’d kill over a bad photo.


----------



## JayMeww (Dec 30, 2017)

Is a bun boy!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

JayMeww said:


> Is a bun boy!


Another rabbit!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Another rabbit!!



Hope he's better than the last one


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hope he's better than the last one


Burn!!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Hope he's better than the last one


I have no problems with the last one.

In fact it’s nice to see more bunny’s around here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

Mudman2001 said:


> I have no problems with the last one.
> 
> In fact it’s nice to see more bunny’s around here.


Consider yourself lucky; I also had no problems with the last one until the last one MADE problems with me. :x

But yes, we buns seem to be a rare breed on here!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh this exists

Should I....?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

I shall. 
*!Edgelord images!*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I shall.
> *!Edgelord images!*


I like the red hair!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I like the red hair!


Thanks 
I'm thinking of dying my hair back to either blue or purple


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Thanks
> I'm thinking of dying my hair back to either blue or purple



It looks great red! Reminds me of having blue hair in high school!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Tao said:


> It looks great red! Reminds me of having blue hair in high school!


I like dying my hair, my hair color used to be this:


(I know its a screenshot, its from my instagram XD)


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I like dying my hair, my hair color used to be this:
> 
> 
> (I know its a screenshot, its from my instagram XD)



Lucky you’ve got light hair! Mine isn’t easy to dye cause it’s dark


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Tao said:


> Lucky you’ve got light hair! Mine isn’t easy to dye cause it’s dark


Light hair has its problems too XD
My roots are showing, and if I lift my hair out of my face, it looks like I have bald spots everywhere


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I like dying my hair, my hair color used to be this:
> 
> 
> (I know its a screenshot, its from my instagram XD)


I'm a fellow blonde too, although not as light as you!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm a fellow blonde too, although not as light as you!


Hello bun


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Hello bun


*waves*


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 30, 2017)

Commenting on random stuff now


connortheskunk said:


> Just a casual day in downtown Seattle ^-^
> 
> (once again please excuse my poor photography)


What was the occasion for the tie? Lol


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ok, fine.
> [WARNING]
> I’m really ugly and bad at selfies


Hey, you take better selfies than me! Lol


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 31, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> What was the occasion for the tie?


School


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 31, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> School


You wear a suit to school?
Are you one of those preppies?


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 1, 2018)

Heres me doing what I do best and my true love. This is the whole purpose of me existing, nothing else in the world can make me happier!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 1, 2018)

...
Memes


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 1, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Heres me doing what I do best and my true love. This is the whole purpose of me existing, nothing else in the world can make me happier! View attachment 25969



Looks like a 400EX


----------



## luvbourn (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok ok time to reveal myself (even though I've been here for a few days lol)




That was just me goofing off at a convention


Spoiler: JK Here I am









 okay, ik, I'm still goofing around XD


----------



## furrall (Jan 2, 2018)

I feel like until I reveal myself I'm not fully a part of this awesome community. I've only been here for about a week now and from what I've seen everyone is; friendly, supporting and accepting of everyone, especially new comers. Which is great!  This is also the first forum I've actually stayed active on.

So anyways, this was taken just after I had gotten a haircut, not long before Christmas and is the only decent(ish) and most recent photo I've got right now.
I've never been a fan of selfies really. I'm quite self conscious and shy in general and I feel like any picture taken of me comes out looking like crap lol!  (seriously, I sat here staring at the page debating whether or not I should push the 'Reply to Thread' button for a good half an hour lol).
Ok enough chit chat. Here's me,


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 2, 2018)

Trying to keep warm, sporting my fluffy new wolf scarf!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 2, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Trying to keep warm, sporting my fluffy new wolf scarf!



I like that hat. It looks pritty neat in combination.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 2, 2018)

Everyone is lovely


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Just made himself right at home, sitting like this while taking a bath on my lap. -_-


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Just made himself right at home, sitting like this while taking a bath on my lap. -_-


Cute.  That’s what cats do, an old roommate of mine had a cat that did the same thing.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Cute.  That’s what cats do, an old roommate of mine had a cat that did the same thing.


This kitten has no concept of "personal space" lol


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 4, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> This kitten has no concept of "personal space" lol


They never do, I have a couple of books with claw marks because it wanted to see what I was doing while reading.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=534925153549837


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

Fuck it, go on then.  Snipped out of a bigger selfie type pic that had other people in it, so not the best quality even without the purple lighting.  I'm normally the one behind the camera at just about everything I go to, so there's not too many photos of me to choose from.

And Now.....Presenting.....in full Creepyoldguyavision™......

*photo removed for.....reasons*

**waves**


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 5, 2018)

^^ _waves back_

Nothin' creepy there, friend. Though I am getting vibes of a certain Willy Wonka movie scene...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 5, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ _waves back_
> 
> Nothin' creepy there, friend. Though I am getting vibes of a certain Willy Wonka movie scene...


As long as it's the one where I get to drown in chocolate it's all good


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Looks like a 400EX


Yup, sure is! My old one, anyhow, this was a 2002 model and I now have a 2013.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Trying to keep warm, sporting my fluffy new wolf scarf!
> 
> View attachment 26009


You look like you should be a character on Mission Hill or something.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You look like you should be a character on Mission Hill or something.


Laugh out loud! 

Which character would I be?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 7, 2018)

One of the weird background characters to add _spice_. You know, the kind of person everyone else is afraid to be but is interesting to see.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2018)

Just before a gay pride parade

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898349966980128768


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

I was goofing off with my camera delay so I took another picture. It's meant for group photos but who cares about that...


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You look like you should be a character on Mission Hill or something.




Hahahahahahahahaha!

Oh man I miss all those good shows on Teletoon late night


----------



## Dongding (Jan 8, 2018)

Captain Star was a trip. I liked Pond Life and Rex the Runt too.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Captain Star was a trip. I liked Pond Life and Rex the Runt too.



Captain Star was awesome..

Ahhh the late 90s were the best for fucked up shows


----------



## Dongding (Jan 8, 2018)

Golden age of television. :3


----------



## liza_kuun (Jan 8, 2018)

Heey~ It's me. And I'm 19 years old (sometimes people say that I look much younger)


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is how I look after working 15 hour days all week, am reked! Lol, my job's not some cushy, easygoing one, either. Always on my feet, lifting, shoving, moving, or stacking something!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 13, 2018)

You look like beat shit.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You look like beat shit.


And I feel like it too! Lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> This is how I look after working 15 hour days all week, am reked! Lol, my job's not some cushy, easygoing one, either. Always on my feet, lifting, shoving, moving, or stacking something!
> View attachment 26521


HuskyLover101, zombie apocalypse edition.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 13, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> And I feel like it too! Lol


Hope you get to rest soon!


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 20, 2018)

I wanted to be all cool and elusive and faceless but this Star cosplay makes me look cute af :///
and u already kno im attention hoe


Spoiler










I mean it's not _technically_ me if it's a cosplay right? >.>


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 21, 2018)

I guess i can share...


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 21, 2018)

WHAZZZUP


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I wanted to be all cool and elusive and faceless but this Star cosplay makes me look cute af :///
> and u already kno im attention hoe
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually off-the-scale cute   Looks like you're really enjoying yourself!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 21, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I guess i can share...





MsRavage said:


> WHAZZZUP View attachment 28049


HUGE waves to you two as well.....or three, if we count the goat


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 21, 2018)

that goat was nick named black phillip after the goat from the witch


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 21, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> That is actually off-the-scale cute   Looks like you're really enjoying yourself!


Ah thank youuu!  I had been waiting for like a month for it to get here so I was sO excited to take so many dumb selfies in it. ;v;


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> WHAZZZUP View attachment 28049


Awww, you're so cute. I'd stroke you fur and feed you lettuce. But who's the girl? :V
_Obvious sarcasm is obvious_


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Trying to keep warm, sporting my fluffy new wolf scarf!
> 
> View attachment 26009


You're a sharp looking lad.


backpawscratcher said:


> Fuck it, go on then.  Snipped out of a bigger selfie type pic that had other people in it, so not the best quality even without the purple lighting.  I'm normally the one behind the camera at just about everything I go to, so there's not too many photos of me to choose from.
> 
> And Now.....Presenting.....in full Creepyoldguyavision™......
> 
> ...


Why do you look exactly like I pictured you in my mind. You have a classic almost bondish business man look.


And here's a few photos of me. Not exactly sure how to judge how I look.
Now:



Some older photos.



Some bullshit my ex did to me.


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You're a sharp looking lad.
> 
> Why do you look exactly like I pictured you in my mind. You have a classic almost bondish business man look.
> 
> ...


You are a very handsome bat.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> You are a very handsome bat.


Thank you.

Starting to explain why I'm now getting better food service. I found it odd the moment I pulled back my hair I had female cashiers dropping everything to serve me. Recent one opened up a register just to do so.

Only reason why I know she was staring at me is the fact somebody pointed it out to me.

I'm so blind to these things. Why, It's almost like im a bat!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Two bunnies! :3


Nice snake bites <3


Tao said:


> My gross face


Your hair! How the fuck do you... *coughs* no I am totally not jealous.


I'm 100% percent jealous envious... always wanted long hair.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Why do you look exactly like I pictured you in my mind. You have a classic almost bondish business man look.


More likely I'm the one with the white cat


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> More likely I'm the one with the white cat


No bond I expect you too trip on banana peels!!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 22, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> No bond I expect you too trip on banana peels!!!!


Ooktopussy


----------



## Rochat (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't know why this is a surprise to me, but none of y'all scream "furry". lol Like, I won't think to myself, "Oh, that person is probably a furry."


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 22, 2018)

How do I upload images from my phone?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 22, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> How do I upload images from my phone?


Upload file then pictures (at least on my iphone)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 22, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> How do I upload images from my phone?


If you can't upload directly from your phone, upload to Imgur and then post the image link.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 23, 2018)

I missed the parts where everyone was complimenting each other. 3':


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 24, 2018)

It's my face 



https://imgur.com/9TsAQHR


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

Hmm, I suppose I'm comfortable enough by this point to put up a photo.  Here we go;


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Beautiful, the lot of you


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am pretty sure that at the beginning of this thread there are other pics of us. This thread started right after we joined FAF.


This is a newer thread :[


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Beautiful, the lot of you


Me and bhutrflai cosplay as pirates.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd forgotten about this one, which my partner took on his phone back in December.  Screwing up my face a bit by laughing but at least the bear looks handsome enough.  Crop me out if you like 

*photo removed for ..... reasons*


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 24, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai cosplay as pirates.


Aaaaarrrrrgggggggg!!! 

*waves grog*


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, I suppose I'm comfortable enough by this point to put up a photo.  Here we go;


Yupe you're an otter.


its funny how some people you can go. 

Oh yeah that's your fursona. Without a doubt!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Yupe you're an otter.
> 
> 
> its funny how some people you can go.
> ...



Shame I couldn't find the shot from a few years ago where I'm swimming across a river wearing a panama hat, under the shade of a willow tree!


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 25, 2018)

One of my favorite threads in the Forum ~~

All of you are wonderful ♡


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

My Pawsome Clan!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 28319My Pawsome Clan!


LOVE!!! <3 <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> LOVE!!! <3 <3


We were at the Renaissance Festival. Had a great time! That was a great day!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We were at the Renaissance Festival. Had a great time! That was a great day!


Did you get involved in any performances?  They look like so much fun.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Did you get involved in any performances?  They look like so much fun.


Our own maybe! But yeah they are loads of fun. And speaking with an English accent is fun too.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our own maybe! But yeah they are loads of fun. And speaking with an English accent is fun too.


Haha!!  That's funny.  I want to hear that now!!  Are you all west country like Poldark?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Haha!!  That's funny.  I want to hear that now!!  Are you all west country like Poldark?


You got me! I think we all sound like the cast of Monty Python!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll post my picture eventually. Personally, though, I think I am pretty grumpy looking when I see myself in photos, soooo....


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 5, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'll post my picture eventually. Personally, though, I think I am pretty grumpy looking when I see myself in photos, soooo....


You might turn out to be the biggest "Popufur" here... won't know until you take the leap!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Soon i shall post a pic soon....*backs away into the darkness*


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 28319My Pawsome Clan!


Dude, you guys are awesome lol. I love how you're all armed to the F-ing teeth.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

My normal face.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, there you are... >:3


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't mind me i'm just chilling in the art room


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 6, 2018)

Heres one where i'm not hiding in the shadows x3


----------



## Kayva (Mar 6, 2018)

This is me


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 6, 2018)

Kayva said:


> This is me


*waves*


----------



## Kayva (Mar 6, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *waves*


*waves back*


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Your hair! How the fuck do you... *coughs* no I am totally not jealous.
> 
> 
> I'm 100% percent jealous envious... always wanted long hair.



I'm lucky and got them good Cherokee hair genes. I don't really have to brush it, I just let it grow and leave it alone.


----------



## Synpie (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is my tired ole mug


----------



## JinxiFox (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm the one with the purple hair. Motor City Fur con 2016


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 9, 2018)

a quality selfie
*hides my flowing man-eyelashes*


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2018)

Me again. Whoo ♡

I took these just now so the red hair dye is pretty much gone again. I want to dye my hair orange, but we will have to see.​


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

Nuh orange. Your hair color is super healthy and nice looking. I want to make a nest and live in there. <3


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Nuh orange. Your hair color is super healthy and nice looking. I want to make a nest and live in there. <3


I look nice with orange hair though... let me show ya an old pic.
I like the Tiger Orange color haha... Btw this pic is like.... 5-6 years old.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2018)

cuuuteee


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

this is literally the only pic i have of just me


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 9, 2018)

A variation on our pirate gear. But our tails are always one of our accessories!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 28702
> A variation on our pirate gear. But our tails are always one of our accessories!


You two rock ❤


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Heres one where i'm not hiding in the shadows x3


I am pretty sure that we have the same glasses


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

here this one of me is better


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 10, 2018)

So nice to see everyone!
_waves_


----------



## verneder (Mar 10, 2018)

That is my self portrait, so that's basically me. That is as close as it gets.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

verneder said:


> View attachment 28714
> 
> That is my self portrait, so that's basically me. That is as close as it gets.


tis beauty
tis grace
tis creeping me out, i can't rhyme


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 10, 2018)

I've already posted in here but what do ya'll think of my rainbow wig?


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've already posted in here but what do ya'll think of my rainbow wig?


Nice wig!


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 10, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> ...what do ya'll think of my rainbow wig?


Looking good!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 10, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> You two rock ❤


Thanks!!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> I've already posted in here but what do ya'll think of my rainbow wig?


love your shirt


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> love your shirt


Thank you 
I got that at a FOB concert two years ago


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Thank you
> I got that at a FOB concert two years ago


FALL
OUT
FRIGGIN BOY
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 13, 2018)

You ever have that moment where you look in the mirror and go Damn I look <insert era here>





Is it just me or do I look like I walked out of the seventies?





I think my facial hair has never been this thick before. Should I keep it or shave it?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 13, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 28702
> A variation on our pirate gear. But our tails are always one of our accessories!


You guys' photos always put a smile to my face. I hope to one day get a second half that will do that sortve of thing with me.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 13, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You ever have that moment where you look in the mirror and go Damn I look <insert era here>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks nice. Keep it.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> You ever have that moment where you look in the mirror and go Damn I look <insert era here>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trim to keep it noticeably groomed.  Thickness it good


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 14, 2018)

This thread seems like fun. :>
Me with Flash.
*thumbs up*

*snip* Message me if you want to see. Took it down for my privacy.


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Just trim to keep it noticeably groomed.  Thickness it good



I like the beard!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 14, 2018)

home with my beautiful fur (and feather) babies today (minus the dog and snake)
and god do i look high


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 14, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> home with my beautiful fur (and feather) babies today (minus the dog and snake)
> and god do i look highView attachment 28910



Psshhh, you don't look high at all.

I love your cat and your bird!


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 5, 2018)

Cherry blossoms are in full bloom in Washington DC!


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 5, 2018)

I swear you guys are gonna get more cosplay pictures out of me then you will of any actual furry based ones. :'DDD
Not my actual dress/hat buT I got the wig for my cosplay and I am lookin fierce af?


Spoiler


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 5, 2018)

Bleh.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 5, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I swear you guys are gonna get more cosplay pictures out of me then you will of any actual furry based ones. :'DDD
> Not my actual dress/hat buT I got the wig for my cosplay and I am lookin fierce af?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 29886


Why _kill_ monster when we can............._kiss_ monster?

**imprisoned**


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 6, 2018)

Another from this week, of a building about a block from my office.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 6, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Another from this week, of a building about a block from my office.
> 
> View attachment 29928



Dare you to jump that fence


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Another from this week, of a building about a block from my office.
> 
> View attachment 29928





Ramjet556 said:


> Dare you to jump that fence


I think that fence is there to keep them in and not us out!


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 7, 2018)

It snowed in Virginia today. Got this nice picture of a heart flower


----------



## Dongding (Apr 7, 2018)

You can't fool us, flower. I'm onto you.

3:<


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 7, 2018)

Um... How about I Don't post IRL photos? Can that be a thing?
... It doesn't matter what anyone else says after this point. It will NOT be a thing (I will NEVER post IRL pics) and that's final.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2018)

Here we go..  ☺


----------



## Dongding (Apr 8, 2018)

There's a photo thread guys. This was the selfie thread.

forums.furaffinity.net: Photo Thread


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

AAAHG!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 8, 2018)

Bought a new wardrobe, as well cleaning products.



















 I spent close to an hour and sixteen minutes cleaning myself up today. Umm, at what point is one considered a dandy?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> that's why you do this


Two questions: is it quick-dry, and is it flame-retardant? If not, I pity your inability to properly apply camo.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Two questions: is that quick-dry, and does it double as a flash hood? If not, I pity your inability to properly apply camo.



yes to both and its UV rated i usually use it to protect my face from sunburn/when i'm up on the cupola
why the fuck would infantry need a flash hood anyway

you Canadians and Americans go overboard with cam paint it just needs to break up the outline of your face you don't need to apply one colour to one area and cover your entire thing you can have skin exposed skin naturally blends in with the bush its not fluro green

like lets just admit face camouflage sucks ass you apply it what's the first thing that happens? you sweat then you wipe your face your face paint comes off on your sleeve and you just look like you have a dirty face for the rest of the day


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 9, 2018)

BOOM!!! guess which one is me


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> Why the fuck would infantry need a flash hood anyway?


Why would a tanker need one that's camouflaged?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bought a new wardrobe, as well cleaning products.



You remind me of one of those villains in a Disney movie that's really friendly to the main character before you find out he's actually evil as fuck.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You remind me of one of those villains in a Disney movie that's really friendly to the main character before you find out he's actually evil as fuck.


I was thinking more along the lines of David "All According To Plan" Xanatos, myself.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bought a new wardrobe, as well cleaning products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do look very dandy, nice beard mate.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You remind me of one of those villains in a Disney movie that's really friendly to the main character before you find out he's actually evil as fuck.





ChapterAquila92 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of David "All According To Plan" Xanatos, myself.


Not 
100% sure how to feel right now.


PolarizedBear said:


> You do look very dandy, nice beard mate.  ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


Thanks! It's taken a long while to get it to this way. c:


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Bought a new wardrobe, as well cleaning products.



I did a double take for a moment and was like, "christ, is that Serj Tanakian?". It's that beard man.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Why would a tanker need one that's camouflaged?



i was going to have a jab at Canada having a low budget and having no vehicles or mech infantry but i think its just a regional dialect thing 

to us a turret is a tanks main gun anything else is a cupola so like bushmaster Hawkei Boxer AFV etc etc


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>


The more photos I see of you the more curious I am.


Sealab said:


> I did a double take for a moment and was like, "christ, is that Serj Tanakian?". It's that beard man.


Hey I'll take lead singer of system of Down over Disney villain any day. I wish I was that musically talented :x


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm beginning to think Ovna is the coolest one here... Like no contest.

Also:


wildcard8779 said:


> BOOM!!! guess which one is me


Lol...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm beginning to think Ovna is the coolest one here... Like no contest..


Yeah she's earning the title of badass. I mean dealing with birds of prey, rebuilding carburetors and running around in a fursuit?

Gotta say I wish my life was that damn interesting. All I get is a few vintage VW's and being called a Disney villain Seesh!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 9, 2018)

this is me in my true form


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> I was going to have a jab at Canada having a low budget and having no vehicles or mech infantry but i think its just a regional dialect thing.


More like you're just a fool for not bothering to do your research, specifically to what the CF has access to. If I were to take a gander, I imagine that what really fucked you over during your time in the Australian army was a lack of both initiative and due diligence.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> More like you're just a fool for not bothering to do your research, specifically to what the CF has access to. If I were to take a gander, I imagine that what really fucked you over during your time in the Australian army was a lack of both initiative and due diligence.



there's really no reason for that kind of abusive behaviour particularly when you know i had near permanent injury that made me suicidal and the Army tried to deny responsibility for a gunshot wound what are you so salty about? i said it was a regional dialect thing and besides last time i checked you have 3 mechanised brigades

i made a joke you just went and took a personal shot for no reason actually you just came at me hostile in the first place that's pretty pathetic dude


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> there's really no reason for that kind of abusive behaviour particularly when you know i had near permanent injury that made me suicidal and the Army tried to deny responsibility for a gunshot wound


That's news to me.


> what are you so salty about? i said it was a regional dialect thing and besides last time i checked you have 3 mechanized brigades


Please, enlighten me on where you think a regional dialect came into play here.


> i made a joke you just went and took a personal shot for no reason actually you just came at me hostile in the first place that's pretty pathetic dude


It was a bad joke that fell flat on its face in its delivery.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Nothin' like arguments in a selfie thread.


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Please, enlighten me on where you think a regional dialect came into play here.



please reference how i was going to banter but then realised that in everywhere but Australia a Cupola is only on a tank 

don't really care about the rest you're just a dick who wants to be the only furry ever that served in a combat role


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

I posted here a while ago but I look totally different now so I guess here are some new selfies


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> please reference how i was going to banter but then realized that in everywhere but Australia a Cupola is only on a tank


If that's the interpretation you're going with, there's not much more I can help you with. You were the one to ask why an infantryman would need a flash hood to begin with, coincidentally following a post you made featuring a picture of an infantryman wearing what you claimed doubled as said flash hood.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Two questions: is it quick-dry, and is it flame-retardant? If not, I pity your inability to properly apply camo.



Pity is a pretty asshole thing to just give away without a good reason. You're being a dick. There's no reason you can't just man up and apologize right now so this doesn't turn the selfie thread into a flamewar because you said something you probably should have kept to yourself. Are you that insecure that you have to invalidate others on something so subjective?


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Pity is a pretty asshole thing to just give away without a good reason. You're being a dick. There's no reason you can't just man up and apologize right now so this doesn't turn the selfie thread into a flamewar because you said something you probably should have kept to yourself. Are you that insecure that you have to invalidate others on something so subjective?



its not going to go into a flame war dude chill i'm just movin on from it


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

*Judgemental Stare*


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

Forum has been silly lately. I just mostly draw pictures for people now lol.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Pity is a pretty asshole thing to just give away without a good reason. You're being a dick. There's no reason you can't just man up and apologize right now so this doesn't turn the selfie thread into a flamewar because you said something you probably should have kept to yourself. Are you that insecure that you have to invalidate others on something so subjective?


You make it sound like I was the only asshole involved. In any case, if GreenZone doesn't want any further part in mutual dickery, I've got no problem with leaving him be.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

:3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 9, 2018)

y'all crack me up


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

Can we not have the drama?

For once oh dear gods!


----------



## connortheskunk (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I posted here a while ago but I look totally different now so I guess here are some new selfies


You are looking pretty cute :3 Are you getting ready for a play?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> You are looking pretty cute :3 Are you getting ready for a play?


No, I was at my aunts wedding. XD we had a photo booth so I wore the wings


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 30118
> Can we not have the drama?
> 
> For once oh dear gods!


I love your hair tbh


----------



## Dongding (Apr 9, 2018)

It's all scratchy lookin'. Like a homeless.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 9, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 28319My Pawsome Clan!


I’m scared but also I love you people already


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 9, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I love your hair tbh


Thank you!


Dongding said:


> It's all scratchy lookin'. Like a homeless.


i weld for a living and I took that photo on my lunch break . Helmet head For the win.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 10, 2018)

Holy shit there are plenty of other threads to get into an argument on, but this isn't one of those! :<


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



Damn. Why you have to live in Russia, girl?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 10, 2018)

@GreenZone and @ChapterAquila92 

Both of you chill out and let the subject go back on track.  If I see more bickering between the two of you in this thread I will take action.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 10, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Holy shit there are plenty of other threads to get into an argument on, but this isn't one of those! :<





SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> @GreenZone and @ChapterAquila92
> 
> Both of you chill out and let the subject go back on track.  If I see more bickering between the two of you in this thread I will take action.


I'm kind of surprised people are still bringing this up after he and I had long since disengaged, but alright.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 10, 2018)

boii i remember when i looked somewhat decent
actually no i didn't
i always look like trash


----------



## connortheskunk (Apr 10, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> boii i remember when i looked somewhat decent
> actually no i didn't
> i always look like trash
> View attachment 30166


Nice hair!  I really like how you braided it!


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 10, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Nice hair!  I really like how you braided it!


that's my mum  i'm the douche on the right


----------



## Dongding (Apr 10, 2018)

lol. Connor likes your mom's hair.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> lol. Connor likes your mom's hair.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 10, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


> I announce an action!
> Take away a wolf to yourself home!
> I will love!
> ​



Well, I mean, I've always thought working at a wolf or animal sanctuary, or studying wolves or helping protect them would be pretty neat. As it stands, I'm pursuing an environmental science degree, so I hope to one day put it to use helping animals, the environment, and people.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Bored right now. I hate breaks like this.

So I'm just sitting in my car looping the same electronic song over and over again.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 11, 2018)

sitting bored af in Academic Support, supposed to be writing a speech but oh well


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> sitting bored af in Academic Support, supposed to be writing a speech but oh well
> View attachment 30240


I had a dream. A dream where I wasn't bored as fuck!


----------



## Ginza (Apr 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> sitting bored af in Academic Support, supposed to be writing a speech but oh well
> View attachment 30240


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 11, 2018)

WTF BRANDON YOU PHOTOBOMBING ARSE


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

Throw a current one up I guess.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Throw a current one up I guess.


Every time I see someone’s face that I haven’t seen before, I’m just like “HOLY-“ I didn’t even think about what they look like, I just always see you guys AS your sona XD
It’s just so surprising :3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

I have an older one from page 11 or something but I think I've gained a few pounds since then... lol.

3:


----------



## 134 (Apr 11, 2018)

That is not my own partial but i'm allowed to wear it to events by the maker. 
Userpage of BeastLabs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Well 31 and I finally need glasses
> 
> I think my cat is as disgusted as I am


I personally think they look good on you.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I personally think they look good on you.




Aw man thank you!

I still fucking hate wearing them though


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Aw man thank you!
> 
> I still fucking hate wearing them though


At least now you can do that pull down glasses "really are you fucking kidding me?" look over the top of them or take them out look at something and go.

"Hmm yes why I can here it says you're a dumbass."

Possibilities are endless man!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 12, 2018)

Three months and counting on the facial hair.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 12, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> At least now you can do that pull down glasses "really are you fucking kidding me?" look over the top of them or take them out look at something and go.
> 
> "Hmm yes why I can here it says you're a dumbass."
> 
> Possibilities are endless man!



Still working on it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Still working on it


Nailed it.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 12, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Three months and counting on the facial hair.
> 
> View attachment 30286


Shit you're dashing looking.

It's growing out well!


----------



## Scorpen (Apr 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Well 31 and I finally need glasses


At least ya made it to 31!  I only got to 26...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## GreenZone (Apr 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 30439



you know you have to buy it now right?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> you know you have to buy it now right?


I wish I could :v


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 16, 2018)

yeah i think i should stop


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 16, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> yeah i think i should stop
> View attachment 30523


 omg you have wonderful eyes/eyelashes :O im jelly


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 16, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> omg you have wonderful eyes/eyelashes :O im jelly


oh you mean these?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 16, 2018)

oh god i need to shave


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 16, 2018)

DONT RUB THOSE MINI OCEANS AT ME


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, great and powerful Magic 8 Ball, shall I kick off this thread?

*Without A Doubt


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, Eightball-San, shall I be KAWAII?

*oh hell no


----------



## GreenZone (Apr 24, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh, great and powerful Magic 8 Ball, shall I kick off this thread?
> 
> *Without A Doubt




i remember Skullcandy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 24, 2018)

i felt like looking gay today


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm on the left, of course, wearing furry stuff. I was pretty far gone the other weekend.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 25, 2018)

I was dressing up as Hel for a Samhain circle theatre ritual in my circle. I change my hair so often here’s some more. (Also welcome to the fluid life)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 25, 2018)

Myself and Disturbed's bassist John Moyer last night. :3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 26, 2018)

just got home from work, hello frens!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Pee battle accepted. Hold on I just need to go drink some water...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

(totally not in the bathroom at work)


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh another contender eh? Wait your turn.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 27, 2018)

Me with Nick.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 27, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Oh, great and powerful Magic 8 Ball, shall I kick off this thread?
> 
> *Without A Doubt


yASS YOU ARE FABULOUS


Me sippin' my slushie, watching some dumpster fires on faf


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 27, 2018)

This is why I hate haircuts


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> This is why I hate haircuts


It whites out Central Africa?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

I’m a little younger


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 27, 2018)

But atleast I got to keep the sideburns


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Yee


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm ready!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 28, 2018)

Bright out? lmao


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

yeet


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)




----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 2, 2018)

My True IRL Pic

 
Yes I was doge the whole time MWAHAHAHA much evil


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 2, 2018)

i post here wayyy too often lol
well here's another


 

actually, wait this is the REAL me


----------



## AceofHearts (May 4, 2018)

Not really sure if it's even me. Jk lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

It me. <3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 5, 2018)

I can't say I've ever understood the premise of taking a picture of myself in front of a mirror. Then again, I tend to make use of the timer function on my camera.



Spoiler: Another one to prove I've been to Singapore.







Supertrees are awesome.


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 5, 2018)

ITS TIME TO BRING THIS BACK ALIVE!! so recently i have dyed my hair twice in blue , and i rly wanted to show it here for sooo long now im able to do so which is awesome! so i hope this gets back alive and i hope ya like the pics <3
I took these pics at porto in portugal with one of my close friends! :3


----------



## Dongding (May 5, 2018)

Once them butterflies get in there it's tough to get em' out.

Also @AceofHearts You're very Tom Hanks-ish.


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Once them butterflies get in there it's tough to get em' out.


Hahaha indeed , none the less a good filter but im not very used to them tho so yeah haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 5, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I can't say I've ever understood the premise of taking a picture of myself in front of a mirror. Then again, I tend to make use of the timer function on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's the best way to get a full-body photo that doesn't involve a self-timer or another person ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 5, 2018)

Ignore the fucked-up inside of my nose. Think this might finally be the pic I use to replace my old profile picture, cause I don't look like I want to stab someone.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 5, 2018)

I've been laid off.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

i've been expecting you


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes it's the best way to get a full-body photo that doesn't involve a self-timer or another person ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That sounds like an operator problem to me. It pays to know not only what your equipment can do but also how you can use it.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 6, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> That sounds like an operator problem to me. It pays to know not only what your equipment can do but also how you can use it.


Okay? Didn't really care for your feedback, so thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

Okay I’ll join the train.

Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.


dude your tatoo is friggin GOALS omgg


----------



## Scales42 (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.



nice tats!


----------



## AppleButt (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.



Nice tattoo.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.


holy shit your tats are awesome SHOW ME YOUR WAYS O INKED ONE


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.


OwO   Attractive lion-Nurse =3


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (May 7, 2018)

It's been a while, so here's an update on the beard.  It's kind of outta control.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> It me. <3


omg there's an uncanny resemblance between you and your pfp! Even the eyebrows are on point!


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> It's been a while, so here's an update on the beard.  It's kind of outta control.View attachment 31858



The beard is on point. Very Liony


----------



## Dreamline (May 7, 2018)

OK, LET'S TRY THIS AGAIN.

(I maay have posted this in Open Chat without thinking... <_<; )


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

i call them my expensive mistakes


----------



## Guifrog (May 8, 2018)

Hi! ^^


----------



## Izar (May 8, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 31908 Hi! ^^




Epic beard! When I try to grow facial hair I look like a 12 year old :’(


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

i'm a literal fetus comapred to y'all


----------



## AppleButt (May 8, 2018)

Candid photo my dad took.  I was seeing how close that little bird on the left would get to me.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

I should take a picture of my days off beard and stick in in the Fursona/IRL thread. >:3


----------



## Little_Bel (May 8, 2018)

I've got bad RBF.


----------



## aloveablebunny (May 8, 2018)

Little_Bel said:


> I've got bad RBF.View attachment 31923


So do I.


----------



## Dongding (May 8, 2018)

RBF?
Ooooh nvm... Resting bitch face lol.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

I'd take a picture right now, but I look like a mess.


----------



## Guifrog (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 32016
> Dax at around a year



SOOO CUTE. =^.^=


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 9, 2018)

They’re adorable! And Dax? I’m nerding out a little in my head right now.


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> So. Someone on here wanted me to upload some pictures of my babies. So I'm sharing with you guys some pics of my children. Their names are Dax and Kato. They are both German Shepherds, they are my entire world. We usually hike 7-12x/week. They both eat a full raw diet, and they have health insurance even when I don't lol. Spoiled brats.  (I uploaded some pics from puppy-hood up to adult hood)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did some onesay fur babies






the video is dated at 2010 which was a hard year for me and in all honesty she was the only thing stopping me from killing myself she's actually tethered up like that cause one side of the property had the fence missing for two weeks until the landlords contractors could be bothered putting up a new one (i had just found my own place to live the previous tenants were druggies so the inside was all modern cause landlord had to renovate from damage but outside was a mess)

a lot happened that year but she helped me get through it and helped me drop 60kg


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> did some onesay fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's beautiful!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> So. Someone on here wanted me to upload some pictures of my babies. So I'm sharing with you guys some pics of my children. Their names are Dax and Kato. They are both German Shepherds, they are my entire world. We usually hike 7-12x/week. They both eat a full raw diet, and they have health insurance even when I don't lol. Spoiled brats.  (I uploaded some pics from puppy-hood up to adult hood)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Too freaking adorable.  Big dogs are the best (especially G-sheps)!


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> She's beautiful!




i don't have her anymore its a long story but i only had her two years i found her as a stray and called a number on her collar and the owners said to just keep her because they can't handle her then two years later they demanded i give her back i was joining the Army at the time and was only like 19 so i didn't know there were laws about dogs being with you for most their lives and stuff so i had to give her back or at least i thought so 

then last year my heart was broken cause some one sent me a link to the lost dogs home asking if that was my dog and sure enough it was her all grown up and listed as adopted the fucking owners put her up for adoption again and didn't bother to ask me if i wanted her back even after all these years i even rang the lost dogs home to offer the adopters basically all my life savings to get her back but they said they can't


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i don't have her anymore its a long story but i only had her two years i found her as a stray and called a number on her collar and the owners said to just keep her because they can't handle her then two years later they demanded i give her back i was joining the Army at the time and was only like 19 so i didn't know there were laws about dogs being with you for most their lives and stuff so i had to give her back or at least i thought so
> 
> then last year my heart was broken cause some one sent me a link to the lost dogs home asking if that was my dog and sure enough it was her all grown up and listed as adopted the fucking owners put her up for adoption again and didn't bother to ask me if i wanted her back even after all these years i even rang the lost dogs home to offer the adopters basically all my life savings to get her back but they said they can't




 That’s terrible  sorry you had to deal with that. If the owners wanted her back so much they should have just kept her! Smh


----------



## GreenZone (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> That’s terrible  sorry you had to deal with that. If the owners wanted her back so much they should have just kept her! Smh



i'm on the waiting list for a Tamaskan Wolfdog its a 48 month waiting list and my $300 deposit doesn't grantee i'll get one but the fact ive had a Husky before makes them feel more confident that i'll know what i'm doing since they're strict with who they adopt them out to


----------



## GreenZone (May 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Aww.. that's so sad.. you should've been able to keep her, IMO. They shouldn't have been able to take her back again, after giving her up.




by law they had no right to but i wasn't aware of that 

its also more heartbreaking for me personally because when i found her she was definitely an abused dog she was fearful of people it took me about 6 hours following her around in the street before she would let me get close enough to her to grab her collar

she was afraid of people and certain things like if some one would shout or be visibly angry her tail would go between her legs so proper fear the vet said it was likely i was the only person who had been kind to her in her life  

the dogs home when i called them said she had a lot of behavioural issues and based on what she said it feels like even now she's trying to escape to find her way back to me she just wants to come home but she cant 

unfortunately the dogs home have said if she's returned again she'll have to be put down she can't be given to me even if she's brought back


----------



## GreenZone (May 10, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wow, what a sad thing.. but you did give her a decent home when you could (when you had her) - at that's something to be thankful for, at least. It sounds like it may have been some of the best times in her life, when she was with you - and at least there, you can be proud of accomplishing that, in spite of the loss.. (as hard as that is).



well the dogs home at least said if she gets returned they'll ring me to let me know and they've not done that yet but they said by law they'd have to put her down some three strike policy


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 11, 2018)

Haha im so happy that this is still alive! Knowing that this last posts arent about selfies but im rly happy that ppl are still willing to share some selfies and know the variety of furries we have in this comunity, glad to know that this post is still active :3


----------



## FernGator (May 12, 2018)

Ok. I'll pop a pic of me here. Have been umm-ing and ahh-ing about it for a while but I've thought "what the heck, right? No harm in it!". In the words of a great musicial movie of our times... this is me!


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Skoggy said:


> Ok. I'll pop a pic of me here. Have been umm-ing and ahh-ing about it for a while but I've thought "what the heck, right? No harm in it!". In the words of a great musicial movie of our times... this is me!




Couldn’t help but notice the cool tat  (I’m a sucker for all things tattoo) what is it of?


----------



## FernGator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> Couldn’t help but notice the cool tat  (I’m a sucker for all things tattoo) what is it of?


It is the only bit of "tribal style" ink I have. It is the head of an eagle. Very old now so the colour is not as crisp as I'd have liked it to be. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## HeartlessSora (May 12, 2018)

Skoggy said:


> Ok. I'll pop a pic of me here. Have been umm-ing and ahh-ing about it for a while but I've thought "what the heck, right? No harm in it!". In the words of a great musicial movie of our times... this is me!


Im rly glad you felt confortable and got brave to show us who you are! Thats some good progress when it comes to over come difficulties like this one :3


----------



## Zorack83 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## HeartlessSora (May 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> View attachment 32415


Oh wow! Awesome shirt and tatoos!!


----------



## Zorack83 (May 16, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh wow! Awesome shirt and tatoos!!


Oodles of thanks for the love!!!!


----------



## FernGator (May 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> View attachment 32415


Don't see FMA stuff that often! Awesome.


----------



## Zorack83 (May 16, 2018)

Skoggy said:


> Don't see FMA stuff that often! Awesome.


Thanks!! That, Inuyasha, and Avatar are always my go to when I want to relax.


----------



## FernGator (May 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Thanks!! That, Inuyasha, and Avatar are always my go to when I want to relax.


I like your style


----------



## Zorack83 (May 16, 2018)

Skoggy said:


> I like your style


Same to you then! And what's your tattoo I see part of?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 18, 2018)

old pictures hurray!!


----------



## FernGator (May 18, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Same to you then! And what's your tattoo I see part of?


A very old tribal eagle head. I'm wanting it covered but not sure with what. I'll probably get away with the darkness of it because it is so faded. Ack. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ginza (May 18, 2018)

Dreamline said:


> OK, LET'S TRY THIS AGAIN.
> 
> (I maay have posted this in Open Chat without thinking... <_<; )



Dude, you look identical to an old friend of mine


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 19, 2018)

EDIT: I originally posted a shitty ass old photo of me that really doesn't capture how I look now. You folks deserve better. I'll stop being lazy and put a damn shirt on so I can take a fresh picture.
EDIT II: Here are a couple of shots of me. Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

i got Hot Topic merch 
also i weNT OUTSIDE FOR ONCE WOT.


----------



## JinxiFox (May 22, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 31790 Okay I’ll join the train.
> 
> Here’s a selfie with a few of My tats. A Phoenix and a sort of anthropomorphic Dragon.


Nice tattoos! 
~ Fellow Ink Enthusiast


----------



## JinxiFox (May 22, 2018)

Here's a fairly recent one, I'm the girl, in the glasses.


----------



## Pompadork (May 22, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Here's a fairly recent one, I'm the girl, in the glasses.


Is that Voltaire? *O*
lowkey jelly af hes so pRETTY


----------



## AppleButt (May 23, 2018)

The captain came out right when I was taking the pic and said, “I’m gonna cut it on!”


----------



## Dongding (May 23, 2018)

I'm flyin' in 10. 3:


----------



## AppleButt (May 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm flyin' in 10. 3:


That’s the same type of plane in my pic, too.  

Boeing 737.   Have fun!


----------



## Ramjet (May 23, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 32856
> 
> The captain came out right when I was taking the pic and said, “I’m gonna cut it on!”




You could of totally pulled a Rick Sanchez on em


----------



## Botania (May 25, 2018)

hey what's up here in Australia we get a sausage most of the time at the places we go for voting this is me n mine


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

No fair. All I got was democracy when I voted.


----------



## AppleButt (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No fair. All I got was democracy when I voted.



All I got was a vote that didn’t matter because I’m a liberal in a conservative state in a system where the electoral college decides who wins XD


----------



## Mosie (May 25, 2018)

Tadaaaa


----------



## Pompadork (May 26, 2018)

Going to the bubble dimension, you guys want anything?


----------



## Ramjet (May 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Going to the bubble dimension, you guys want anything?




Yup....
Quantum wave function manipulation power,please and thank you...

Wait!...

As an observer I already have that.







I'll get back to you...


----------



## Massan Otter (May 26, 2018)

Otter, doing otter things.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

All it cost you was one iPhone.


----------



## FernGator (May 26, 2018)

So, the pic I posted earlier in the thread was taken about 18 months ago. Had a much needed hair cut this week so thought I'd post a very current pic of me. Sometimes I don't feel 35 but then I have all the color cut out of my hair and realize how much grey I have! Luckily it is not too evident in this pic. lol


----------



## Mosie (May 26, 2018)

@quietinthepeanutgallery and @Massan Otter have mastered bubble dimension physics


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

Might as well I suppose...


I had just watched Dirty Harry and happened to be in a suit cause these are things that happen.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 30, 2018)

WNC today be like "and YOU get evacuated!! and YOU get evacuated!! you ALL get evacuated!!
(i got evacuated this morning, back home now )


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

You're all brave for putting you RL faces up here.. kudos to you all.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Of course that means @Oakie-Dokie is the bravest amongst us.


----------



## Joni (May 31, 2018)

The IR in IRL stands for infrared right?


----------



## dupshtal (May 31, 2018)

yo, thats me :O


----------



## Yvvki (May 31, 2018)

You should cosplay the Protagonist from Persona5. Haha


----------



## Yvvki (May 31, 2018)

Here's a new one of me. I was in a Magic the Gathering shop haha.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Here's a new one of me. I was in a Magic the Gathering shop haha.
> View attachment 33318


oooohhh!!! pinchable cheeks >w<


----------



## Yvvki (May 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oooohhh!!! pinchable cheeks >w<


Lol yep. ☆


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Of course that means @Oakie-Dokie is the bravest amongst us.


----------



## Izar (Jun 2, 2018)

Had a great time at our monthly FurMeet.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 2, 2018)

Omg I finally bought eyeshadow and did my eyes/eyebrows.  Haha ♡
Don't judge too harsh... I have no clue when it comes to makeup.
Also they had no blue eyeshadow so... ;v; I wish they did. haha.


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 2, 2018)

Don't mind the watermark. It's for the fake eyes XD


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

Played with my hair. I think this is even better.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 2, 2018)

BOW BEFORE YOUR QUEEN


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey MTV, welcome to my crib.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 3, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Hey MTV, welcome to my crib.


You are my favorite person


----------



## Dongding (Jun 3, 2018)

Lol I know, right? Quiet is hilarious.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 3, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Omg I finally bought eyeshadow and did my eyes/eyebrows.  Haha ♡
> Don't judge too harsh... I have no clue when it comes to makeup.
> Also they had no blue eyeshadow so... ;v; I wish they did. haha.


I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again- you look SO MUCH like your sona


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 3, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again- you look SO MUCH like your sona


That was the plan. Haha. ☆


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm speechless
thank my fren Abby for enlightening us all
also i literally own that shirt


----------



## Ginza (Jun 3, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I'm speechless
> thank my fren Abby for enlightening us all
> also i literally own that shirt
> View attachment 33495



You play FR? I need to get back on there...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 3, 2018)

Ginza said:


> You play FR? I need to get back on there...


i did for about a week before i lost interest


----------



## JinxiFox (Jun 5, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Is that Voltaire? *O*
> lowkey jelly af hes so pRETTY


Yes it is! THis is from the last time he was in Houston.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Yvvki (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


>



Where were you flying to? :>


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

From work. I work away from home.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> From work. I work away from home.



Oh wow, that's so cool. o.o

I wish I could fly around casually. haha


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2018)

@Dongding You feelin' lucky, punk? 

C:


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's a photo me that was taken last weekend during a meet-up with some friends


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 7, 2018)

i had coffee~


----------



## Dongding (Jun 7, 2018)

You're too young for coffee.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're too young for coffee.


blasphemy it is my lifeblood


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 8, 2018)

Channeling my inner Louise!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)

A few trees make all the difference in a backyard.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 11, 2018)

is it my turn again? 
sorry i don't look the best today, i've been hiking and kayaking all afternoon


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're too young for coffee.



I’ve been drinking coffee since I was 3 lol.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2018)

P.s.: I'm on the left.


----------



## Izar (Jun 13, 2018)

Went to the annual Picnic meet. Sharing some pics with you guys.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 16, 2018)

yall like my new magical girl wand? :3c


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm bored and wanna revive this thread


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 17, 2018)

I look like I'm from the B-52's! Hahaha


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 17, 2018)

Show us your face, Mr. Moron! :3


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 17, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Now I can glance at the faces of my various least favourites! Oh, the horror!


Lies, ya damn Moron!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 17, 2018)

This sounds fun!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 18, 2018)

Oldie but a goodie. Nerd mode active! Captain Picard onesie!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

it is wayyy too cold in here
and god almighty do i look emo today


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 18, 2018)

My talents include: being horribly weak for anyone cosplaying my dating sim husbando!
_(My friend said this first one looks like a renaissance painting. ;;;0;;; )_


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

I hate it so much and love it at the same time...


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 18, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> View attachment 34319
> 
> Oldie but a goodie. Nerd mode active! Captain Picard onesie!




you look like a young santa, i tell for the beard and the red shirt, no offense xD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> My talents include: being horribly weak for anyone cosplaying my dating sim husbando!
> _(My friend said this first one looks like a renaissance painting. ;;;0;;; )_
> View attachment 34321 View attachment 34322


I can't not love this omgg


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 18, 2018)

Th


MarquisofGIF said:


> you look like a young santa, i tell for the beard and the red shirt, no offense xD


Thanks I guess??? Lol. Hopefully that's a good thing! But I'll pass. Only coming once a year isn't going to work for me!


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, the more you stare it gets worse


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Yes, the more you stare it gets worse


I have so many concerns


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Yes, the more you stare it gets worse


Oh dude...


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 18, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Yes, the more you stare it gets worse


DOG HAND! DOG HAND! DOG HAND! DOG HA


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 18, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Yes, the more you stare it gets worse


Where will you be when the shrooms hit?


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 18, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Where will you be when the shrooms hit?



Too much shrooms even the phone camera was high xD jk


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't think I can do anything but link to Twitter on this device


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009265500856246278


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

You fire took mushrooms too Okami...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You fire took mushrooms too Okami...


Do what?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

You ruined an incredibly weak joke that we had going.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 22, 2018)

What's so interesting about washing the dishes, mama?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>




 
That looks more interesting


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 22, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 34530
> That looks more interesting



Don’t die....


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 34530
> That looks more interesting


OMG I'm shredding the canyons.


----------



## Joni (Jun 22, 2018)

And that's me, riding on the lion.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Thats a big lion


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 23, 2018)

Here’s me!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Here’s me!


God, you even _look_ Christain lol.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> Here’s me!


With a moustache:






Edit: Just kiddin' :3


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Omg, can the dude photoshopping everyone's stuff do one for me? This shit's hilarious


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> Omg, can the dude photoshopping everyone's stuff do one for me? This shit's hilarious


 I used Gimp. I'm not a photoshop expert or something like this.


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Joni said:


> I used Gimp. I'm not a photoshop expert or something like this.


Still it's funny as shit , wasn't expecting that hahaha if I post one will you do something funny for me? xD


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> Still it's funny as shit , wasn't expecting that hahaha if I post one will you do something funny for me? xD


I can try, but I can't guarantee.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

*I REGRET NOTHING.*


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

You know, a photo would have been enough.


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Some people enjoy crossing the line!


And that's totally ok. I'm just saying.


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're referring to the video, right?


I'm refering to: Some people enjoy crossing the line!


----------



## Joni (Jun 25, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Uh... never mind, this makes my brain hurt.


Stop the video. Then you have a photo again.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 25, 2018)

Me just sitting at work. Bored. Someone.. Send coffee.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 26, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> I would post something... but I'm afraid xD




But you have such an easy pic to follow. Lookit that guy above you. Golly.  It's literally there to make you look even more better and awesome!


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 26, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Aww, you're too kind. You look great though
> (I'm kind of worried I'll get creepy PMs.)



Hey that's understandable, don't you worry.  You have a great morning!


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 26, 2018)

I love my pets!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 26, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> *I REGRET NOTHING.*


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

_**paints a happy widdle Gir x3**_


Spoiler


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 27, 2018)

So.. random onion ring in my fries.. now i know your face.  stop. showing. up. in my fries!!!!


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Pawpad said:


> So.. random onion ring in my fries.. now i know your face.  stop. showing. up. in my fries!!!!


I am an absolute gift and snack and you know it!!!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I am an absolute gift and snack and you know it!!!


Thought you were a dang munchkin man. 3:< Why you be a gurl now? lol Trippin' me out.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Thought you were a dang munchkin man. 3:< Why you be a gurl now? lol Trippin' me out.


Just like cover the tiddy part and suddenly I’m a 12 year old boy again!
Here, have this one for the road.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

K good. Stay that height and we won't have a problem. I'm afraid of change. This is like when we found out Ginza was a minor. My lil' sheep heart can't handle surprises like these.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 27, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Just like cover the tiddy part and suddenly I’m a 12 year old boy again!



That's a good magic trick lol


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> K good. Stay that height and we won't have a problem. I'm afraid of change. This is like when we found out Ginza was a minor. My lil' sheep heart can't handle surprises like these.


@Ginza IS A BABBY??? D8


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

mhm


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> mhm


I am shocked and shooketh! Next you’re gonna tell me you’re not even a sheep irl!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 27, 2018)

3: *Quivers*


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> 3: *Quivers*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

I thought @Ginza was 18 oof


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 28, 2018)

Behold my mighty ol' Cellphone!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 1, 2018)

Heyy XD


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

This a wall.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2018)

Hmmm... Interesting. Color-wise, it looks the opposite of you.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

This is another wall, in the same room.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

This is a wall in my bathroom. It has tiles on it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> This is a wall in my bathroom. It has tiles on it.View attachment 35063


What is going on here????


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

Joni said:


> What is going on here????


I'm posting photos of the only things I know how to!


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 4, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm posting photos of the only things I know how to!



The most beautiful things i've seen from you so far


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 4, 2018)

This is the surface of one of my wooden desks.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 4, 2018)

hey guys it me


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 4, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> View attachment 35067
> hey guys it me




such a low self steem GIF, it had it's trending phase now is not cool have slow selfsteem anymore


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2018)

1) Taken last Saturday, during my father's birthday.
2) Yea, I actually *can* look towards the camera. :v


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 4, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> such a low self steem GIF, it had it's trending phase now is not cool have slow selfsteem anymore


whoever said i was cool?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

taken at MomoCon in May


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35103 taken at MomoCon in May


Nice pic!
You look like you're having heaps of fun


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Nice pic!
> You look like you're having heaps of fun


It was great. Met alot of fursuiters there this year. Saw more Furries there this year than the last two years combined!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was great. Met alot of fursuiters there this year. Saw more Furries there this year than the last two years combined!


Awesome! Planning on heading to a furcon in the future?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Awesome! Planning on heading to a furcon in the future?


Me and bhutrflai might go check out FWA next year. Maybe.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai might go check out FWA next year. Maybe.


Great! Hope you get to go


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

Stop posting pics where I look so damn derpy. 

And stop telling people that we are trying to go to FWA. You would be too nervous to walk in the door.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Stop posting pics where I look so damn derpy.
> 
> And stop telling people that we are trying to go to FWA. You would be too nervous to walk in the door.


Omg! Did y'all see that bus just run over me!?! Hit and run!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

That's a little better. Thank you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> That's a little better. Thank you.


I Love You!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You!!


I Love You!!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)

Just a nice day at University before my courses begin


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai might go check out FWA next year. Maybe.


I'm thinking about that too! Tried going this past one, but nahhh


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Alright, I'm game.
> 
> I may as well reveal myself in my preferred habitat: an Irish pub!
> View attachment 22962
> ...








As an Irish American redheaded girl, I support this!!!


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> The only pic you're gonna get of me, in full welding gearView attachment 23004


You really know how to turn a girl on!


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

Mabus said:


> Hmmmm.... eh might as well. Face reveal inbound!
> View attachment 23399
> View attachment 23400
> Now back to woofing =P


Does that shirt say Galveston Island?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> As an Irish American redheaded girl, I support this!!!


as a Irish-American redheaded dude, I support this!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> They just get worse! Ah, my eyes!


----------



## Caaz (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Izar (Jul 8, 2018)

just a couple from this months meet. Everyone was at AC


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 9, 2018)

Heading home


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Heading home
> 
> View attachment 35337



Oooooooh, My! Are you _sure_ you're not some Hollywood star, just posing as a shy furry?


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oooooooh, My! Are you _sure_ you're not some Hollywood star, just posing as a shy furry?



Lol I wish!  

I’m not shy on the internet like I am in person lol


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 11, 2018)

Spoiler: Sister's Style and Mine: Combined:


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 12, 2018)

It's a wild Bunny ~


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2018)

Aw!


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35106



You two look like you'd be fun to meet in a cozy bar, and bump into and talk. I'd buy ya a round!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 12, 2018)

Here is my shy self yet again.


----------



## Nakita (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Jul 12, 2018)

Nakita said:


>




 
*I will not be fooled again.*


----------



## Nakita (Jul 12, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 35524
> *I will not be fooled again.*





https://imgur.com/height%3D186%3Bid%3DJ1CoRC2%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D330


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> View attachment 35522
> 
> Here is my shy self yet again.



Wow, your fursona really suits you! It's curious, how some furs can look so much like their fursonas. : )


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Honestly she's just sort of a freak from what I can tell.

You have a severe case of "Lookswaytoofuckingmuchlikeherefursonaitus". It's a very serious condition...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> You two look like you'd be fun to meet in a cozy bar, and bump into and talk. I'd buy ya a round!


I'd let you buy us two rounds! We would definitely talk alot!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wow, your fursona really suits you! It's curious, how some furs can look so much like their fursonas. : )


@Dongding 

Lol guys... I based my fursona on myself.... I'm not secretly a real anthropomorphic red panda or anything. >>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> @Dongding
> 
> Lol guys... I based my fursona on myself.... I'm not secretly a real anthropomorphic red panda or anything. >>


You sure?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

I love hanging out with my soulmate!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 12, 2018)

Here's a new one


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Lol guys...


How come you're the only one? TEH ONLAY WUNNE?!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sure?


Maybe? lol


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 12, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi @Dongding @Simo 

 ???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi @Dongding @Simo
> 
> ???


PAWSOME!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

lol


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm game, maybe I'll post a newer pic of my self sometime.


----------



## modfox (Jul 13, 2018)

I have dredlocks now


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 14, 2018)

Found this in the house I’m dogsitting at and now I’m a certified pu$$y d3stroy3r


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

That exists? And you're wearing other people's clothing while they're away? lol.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That exists? And you're wearing other people's clothing while they're away? lol.


You look Carlton is the eyes and tell me I’d be able to resist putting it on!! 

Plus it was just staring at me from the garage, I think if you leave something so majestic like that out legally I have to investigate.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

I was going to say I think he's real F-ing buff now but I might be thinking of Urkel.


----------



## DrunkZombie (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok, I rarely post my picture anywhere on the internet.  However so many people have done so in this thread.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Nakita said:


>


I'm a simple man. I see moth, I like.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

I took this one when I was checking on my youngest ferret when my oldest died




And my wife got to go to pride but I was condemned to work because they kept not letting me have the day off. Then I ended up hella sick anyway but I still missed it. She brought me a bandana and I wore it like this to church the next day x3





My church was in the parade and won an award for its work with the trans community. I’m still so sore I missed it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I took this one when I was checking on my youngest ferret when my oldest died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're PAWSOME!!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 14, 2018)

DrunkZombie said:


> Ok, I rarely post my picture anywhere on the internet.  However so many people have done so in this thread.  I am impressed. Especially by the females, who are risking a lot.  Here I am in Quebec.  Despite being an American with a dumb-ass President, I have Canadian ancestors who were the original 80 colonist in Quebec, Canada.  Five rows up from the bottom, Etienne Racine and Marguerite Martin.


Honestly I don't see what I'm risking exactly... It's not like in my pictures I'm standing right beside my house address or anything else super important. xD

And that's cool that you got to travel to Canada. I hope you had fun!


----------



## DrunkZombie (Jul 14, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Honestly I don't see what I'm risking exactly... It's not like in my pictures I'm standing right beside my house address or anything else super important. xD
> 
> And that's cool that you got to travel to Canada. I hope you had fun!


I did. It was very cool.  

True, you can't easily be tracked down but it is the internet and there are a lot of idiots out there that like to say stupid things because they have anonymity.  Although this forum seems pretty civilized so far.  So I guess it is pretty safe here.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 14, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 35599
> Found this in the house I’m dogsitting at and now I’m a certified pu$$y d3stroy3r



Is that.... is that Carlton?


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Is that.... is that Carlton?


Hell yeah. B)


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

I never post irl photos...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

it feels like one of "those" days


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Is that.... is that Carlton?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 17, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> it really does.
> View attachment 35748


Do the Carlton Dance. You'll feel better!


----------



## Divide (Jul 18, 2018)

Sorry.


Spoiler


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 18, 2018)

DrunkZombie said:


> Ok, I rarely post my picture anywhere on the internet.  However so many people have done so in this thread.  I am impressed. Especially by the females, who are risking a lot.  Here I am in Quebec.  Despite being an American with a dumb-ass President, I have Canadian ancestors who were the original 80 colonist in Quebec, Canada.  Five rows up from the bottom, Etienne Racine and Marguerite Martin.


Wow, you are one hot statue of what appears to be a middle aged women!



theawakening said:


> I never post irl photos...


That's probably smart dear, especially at your age.
That being said. -3-



"Do as I say, not as I do."


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 18, 2018)

Looking at this now, I wonder if I subconsciously dyed my hair red because of my fursona. And yes, I have a pawprint tattoo on my arm. No regrets :V


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

DrunkZombie said:


> Ok


You look like someone it would be a good idea to have a few beers with.

Edit: I just realized your username has alcoholic content in it as well... this is proof enough for me.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 21, 2018)

Im back! bringing this thread back alive with a pic i took some days ago! lets keep this alive and show how different we are and how unique we can be! or in general to meet some new awesome ppl!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Yeah sure why not...


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 21, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah sure why not...




Same expression as you sona, nice..lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Same expression as you sona, nice..lol


I forgot my ear plugs were in...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 21, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Looking at this now, I wonder if I subconsciously dyed my hair red because of my fursona. And yes, I have a pawprint tattoo on my arm. No regrets :V
> View attachment 35787


Whoa... you're cute!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 21, 2018)

I am too scared and my camera isn't good


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 21, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Whoa... you're cute!


Aww thank you. I really appreciate the compliment, especially after going through a rough patch a few months ago. Feeling like my old self again!


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 21, 2018)

I also cosplay in my spare time.
I present to you D.Va from Overwatch. GG!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> I also cosplay in my spare time.
> I present to you D.Va from Overwatch. GG!


Oh dude. Nice.


----------



## Alear (Jul 21, 2018)

It's always neat to put a face to people you've been 'seeing' around. Sorry there's not really any of me without  snapchat filter.






quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 35599
> Found this in the house I’m dogsitting at and now I’m a certified pu$$y d3stroy3r



This shirt is also so amazing lmfao

@Pandox_Paradox - Your cosplay is really good! The headset especially looks nice.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 21, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> Aww thank you. I really appreciate the compliment, especially after going through a rough patch a few months ago. Feeling like my old self again!



Yeah, i like the hair by the way very nice!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> I also cosplay in my spare time.
> I present to you D.Va from Overwatch. GG!


My best friend would love this.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope I don't regret this eheh...


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

Its so awesome! this place still alive and kicking! im glad you guys like to share your irl pics! you can even give some confort to others that are trying to share theyr pics! <3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

So! i rly wanted to share this pic that i took when i went to an lgbt parade with my friends! and its pretty funny haha


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 22, 2018)

On a wave runner with my sister!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> On a wave runner with my sister!
> 
> View attachment 36142


oh wow! you look like you guys are having a ton of fun!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 22, 2018)

*More from around home*


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> oh wow! you look like you guys are having a ton of fun!


They aren't. They're having an awful time and they're both miserable.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They aren't. They're having an awful time and they're both miserable.


Oh shush up hahaha


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> They aren't. They're having an awful time and they're both miserable.


All the way down there in Mississippi? I know I'd be itching to get off that open lake. JESUS is it hot down there!!
Satan probably took one look around and went back to hell to cool down


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 22, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> oh wow! you look like you guys are having a ton of fun!



Yeah it’s always fun!  I like to do this once or twice a year every summer.  It helps my employers also own the marina here and I  get a discount on renting them.



ScrewLoose said:


> All the way down there in Mississippi? I know I'd be itching to get off that open lake. JESUS is it hot down there!!
> Satan probably took one look around and went back to hell to cool down



Yeah it’s hotter than hell here.  Especially with the humidity.  Was nice going to the shore and taking a dip for awhile as well.


----------



## DrunkZombie (Jul 22, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You look like someone it would be a good idea to have a few beers with.
> 
> Edit: I just realized your username has alcoholic content in it as well... this is proof enough for me.


Well I like to drink, hang out, and solve the world's problems.  So, anytime!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 22, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> *More from around home*
> View attachment 36148 View attachment 36149 View attachment 36150 View attachment 36151




Lol you and me live in about the same population density


----------



## Deathless (Jul 22, 2018)

when I first got my fursuit! (shitty picture, ik)


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 22, 2018)

@Okami_No_Heishi & I
MomoCon 2018. 
Trying to catch a pic of our tails.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 22, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi & I
> MomoCon 2018.
> Trying to catch a pic of our tails.
> 
> View attachment 36176



Nice! I love how perfectly Okami’s tail lines up with the metal railing inside that building.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 35993





MarquisofGIF said:


> Whoa... you're cute!


^This


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 24, 2018)

Alear said:


> It's always neat to put a face to people you've been 'seeing' around. Sorry there's not really any of me without  snapchat filter.


...wow.
No clue what else to say. You're literally goals lmao I'm ugly


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 24, 2018)

Still no selfie. But you get to see two of my flags


----------



## Alear (Jul 24, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> ...wow.
> No clue what else to say. You're literally goals lmao I'm ugly


Haha Thank you though you're not ugly, silly. Look at that happy mug you posted! Smiles are the prettiest thing around ♥


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 24, 2018)

Steven Universe character or Smurf nativity reenactment?


----------



## Alear (Jul 24, 2018)

Gosh, tag your spoilers! /s

But no for real, the towel really makes this chic. lmfao Your posts in this thread are gold.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Steven Universe character or Smurf nativity reenactment?
> View attachment 36299 View attachment 36298



What's the use of feeling, Blue?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2018)

I just looked up that show for some context and HOO! A lot goin' on... Might continue to leave that one alone.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 25, 2018)

Alear said:


> Gosh, tag your spoilers! /s
> 
> But no for real, the towel really makes this chic. lmfao Your posts in this thread are gold.


Words cant hurt me, this towel is Gucci!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 26, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> New trick to make the printer stop acting up
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/lkVzG3E


*SIGH* I'm in love!


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 26, 2018)

This is back in 98 when I got to meet Gary Numan (Raised by Bats baby!) Natural hair color, make up non existent as it all came off while dancing. Gary is pointing to his signature on my chest, I nearly broke up with my ex- fiance over this. Good times.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 26, 2018)

I really don't like my photo taken, so it's really hard to get me to pose. Most just give up and take candid shots. 
I don't like the way I look, and photos only exaggerate that, also it's really hard to get my eye color. My eyes are a steel blue grey, which picks up every color in the freaking room!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


>


I think your dog might be imitating sergal, not sure lmao...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You look like someone it would be a good idea to have a few beers with.
> 
> Edit: I just realized your username has alcoholic content in it as well... this is proof enough for me.


I prefer a higher proof content. Like 80%  or more.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> View attachment 36411


What kinda radio is that


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think your dog might be imitating sergal, not sure lmao...




Now that you mention it, I can't unsee it


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 27, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> *SIGH* I'm in love!


Hmm, how ironic, I'm in love too


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hmm, how ironic, I'm in love too


Yeah, I love the long barrels.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 28, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Yeah, I love the long barrels.


I meant with the one who deals with those barrels


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 28, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I meant with the one who deals with those barrels


I meant the gun.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 28, 2018)

My grandpa and I back in the 90s riding one of our horses somewhere in central Texas.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jul 29, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> I meant the gun.


_Bang bang_
Cue Nancy Sinatra


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 29, 2018)

My baby shot me down.
One of my favorite songs.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 29, 2018)

At Ed’s Seafood Shed.  Best seafood near Mobile, Alabama!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 30, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Oh boy, here we go.


I LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOR! what color is it? if you dont mind me asking , is just cuz i have been wanting to dye my hair in that blue! but idk what color is that so my blue is a bit darker in a way haha, but i have to say! it looks rly good on ya! :3


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 30, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> I LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOR! what color is it? if you dont mind me asking , is just cuz i have been wanting to dye my hair in that blue! but idk what color is that so my blue is a bit darker in a way haha, but i have to say! it looks rly good on ya! :3


Thank you! I had to bleach it first, but I use the color "Mermaid" from Manic Panic. With my length it takes about 1 and a half pots of color. Plus Manic Panic is cruelty free!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 30, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Thank you! I had to bleach it first, but I use the color "Mermaid" from Manic Panic. With my length it takes about 1 and a half pots of color. Plus Manic Panic is cruelty free!


Oh awesome thank you so much! i did bleach my hair but i dyed it with blue of the carabeans (wich kinda looked a blueish green) and then into a more darker blue thats the color im using now , tho its fading away so its look more flashy haha , but thanks i must give a look into it! and if i manage to find it ill be sure to post it here :3


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Oh boy, here we go.



OMG!! *blush* beautiful!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> View attachment 36625 View attachment 36626



:O !! 

By far one of the cutest things i've seen! no... THE cutest thing i've seen!


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

Y’all are so cute wow?? Here’s me at the butterfly sanctuary last week


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Y’all are so cute wow?? Here’s me at the butterfly sanctuary last week


Looks like alot of fun! and you are cute your self hehe :3


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> :O !!
> 
> By far one of the cutest things i've seen! no... THE cutest thing i've seen!


Awww... ;v; Even with the lack of sleep bags under my eyes? 
I really need to buy makeup but it's soooo expensive.  Aha


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Awww... ;v; Even with the lack of sleep bags under my eyes?
> I really need to buy makeup but it's soooo expensive.  Aha



Nah you don't need makeup! You just all good ^^ i like the color of your eyes like greenish @.@ i didn't notice your sleep bags though xD


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Nah you don't need makeup! You just all good ^^ i like the color of your eyes like greenish @.@ i didn't notice your sleep bags though xD


Aw and yea I have orange-ish eyes because the green lightens the brown a lot. haha. I have a picture of my face when I had a better camera then just my phone. n.n I was 20 here so that was 7 years ago.






My mom has really green hazel eyes so I got that trait from her. n.n


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> OMG!! *blush* beautiful!


Aha, thank you!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Awww... ;v; Even with the lack of sleep bags under my eyes?
> I really need to buy makeup but it's soooo expensive.  Aha


Make is so expensive and is overrated. Just get a good skin care routine and only wear like mascara (I say that knowing how not easy that is, damn hormonal acne lol)


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Aw and yea I have orange-ish eyes because the green lightens the brown a lot. haha. I have a picture of my face when I had a better camera then just my phone. n.n I was 20 here so that was 7 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa... yeah i can see the difference, i actually seen a pic of you in a previous entry of this thread, is cute ^^


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Whoa... yeah i can see the difference, i actually seen a pic of you in a previous entry of this thread, is cute ^^


thank you n.n


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

This a picture of a surface. I don't know which surface. I just found it in my documents folder. I'm gonna make a tradition out of posting pictures of surfaces.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 1, 2018)

Here's a bonus lampshade:

 
You're welcome.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

Here's a picture of me and a bunch of Homestucks that I met at TnT I'm in the top right


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Here's a picture of me and a bunch of Homestucks that I met at TnT I'm in the top right


Sooooo coool! where you in a covention of some kind! looks like you were having alot of fun!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Sooooo coool! where you in a covention of some kind! looks like you were having alot of fun!


Yeah, I was at Tokyo in Tulsa, which is an anime convention held in downtown Tulsa. By your response I take it you are also a Homestuck?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah, I was at Tokyo in Tulsa, which is an anime convention held in downtown Tulsa. By your response I take it you are also a Homestuck?


Haha kinda am , tho only went to one anime convention wich was iberanime in portugal , tho! it was a ton of fun and jesus! i never felt so loved bfr cuz i were wearing a thing saying free hugs and ppl didnt hesitate on hugging me haha :3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 5, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Haha kinda am , tho only went to one anime convention wich was iberanime in portugal , tho! it was a ton of fun and jesus! i never felt so loved bfr cuz i were wearing a thing saying free hugs and ppl didnt hesitate on hugging me haha :3


There was a Deadpool with a free hugs sign at TnT XDDDDD


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> There was a Deadpool with a free hugs sign at TnT XDDDDD


I WAAAANT!


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 5, 2018)

I didn't want to post again so soon but the camping sights were too good! Here's a few less of my face and a few more laaaandscaaaapesss
(can we get more landscapes in here?!)


Spoiler: lots of photos!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> I didn't want to post again so soon but the camping sights were too good! Here's a few less of my face and a few more laaaandscaaaapesss
> (can we get more landscapes in here?!)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! dont worry! you can post as much as you want here! you dont have to worry about that friend :3 tho i cant find a way to see your pics >-<


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 5, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh! dont worry! you can post as much as you want here! you dont have to worry about that friend :3 tho i cant find a way to see your pics >-<



Oops! Thanks for telling me! I forgot that this forum doesn't mesh well with imgur's embedded player for some reason. It should work now <3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> I didn't want to post again so soon but the camping sights were too good! Here's a few less of my face and a few more laaaandscaaaapesss
> (can we get more landscapes in here?!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of photos!


OH WOW! SO PRETTY! i rly love these shots! rly great job on it! and looks like alot of fun!! :3


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 5, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> OH WOW! SO PRETTY! i rly love these shots! rly great job on it! and looks like alot of fun!! :3



Yay, thanks!! And yeah, it was SUCH a blast! We were there for what, four days, and it only rained once. I could go on forever about how much I love camping and hiking


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 5, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Yay, thanks!! And yeah, it was SUCH a blast! We were there for what, four days, and it only rained once. I could go on forever about how much I love camping and hiking


Im rly glad you enjoyed it! thats awesome to know that :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Got a new haircut. 

(removed my face because I don't want anybody finding my mum on fb and sending her my weird furry art lol)


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 36989
> 
> Got a new haircut.
> 
> (removed my face because I don't want anybody finding my mum on fb and sending her my weird furry art lol)


Hahaha rly? is that even a thing!? but that hair looks rly nice on ya! :3


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

This past Saturday evening, at a pirate pub invasion. @Okami_No_Heishi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 6, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 36992
> This past Saturday evening, at a pirate pub invasion. @Okami_No_Heishi


Awooooo! Look at those two hawt pirates!! Nice tails!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awooooo! Look at those two hawt pirates!! Nice tails!!


I like your tail!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 6, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 36989
> 
> Got a new haircut.
> 
> (removed my face because I don't want anybody finding my mum on fb and sending her my weird furry art lol)


J A W L I N E


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 6, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> J A W L I N E


IRK!? hahaha


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm not sure if i posted a photo of myself before on furaffinity but here you go i suppose (?)


Spoiler


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 8, 2018)

Also yes I am wearing my sleeping Raichu shirt. :3


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 14, 2018)

In my original post I said I would up load a newer photo of my self. Here it is finally!



Spoiler


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> In my original post I said I would up load a newer photo of my self. Here it is finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're like, the fucking man.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 14, 2018)

This is a fabric surface:

 
Enjoy.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

Spotted at our local grocery.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 15, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Spotted at our local grocery.


Trying to avoid admitting that it's yours


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Trying to avoid admitting that it's yours


Nah, I'm not that kind of crazy cat lady.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

Ironic for Utah I suppose


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 16, 2018)

Screenshots I took from a video from me skydiving in New Zealand 2 years ago. 

I suggest to anyone who wants to do it to bite the bullet and do it.  It is worth it and one of the funnest things I’ve ever done.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 36989
> 
> Got a new haircut.
> 
> (removed my face because I don't want anybody finding my mum on fb and sending her my weird furry art lol)


There's enough there to figure out that you're cute 
I've also gotten a  haircut


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 16, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's enough there to figure out that you're cute
> I've also gotten a  haircut


I agree! with what we can see from there , hes pretty handsome ;3
and awesome shirt!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

View of the local mountains


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 37684 View of the local mountains


BEAUTIFULL!!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Screenshots I took from a video from me skydiving in New Zealand 2 years ago.


I did a tandem too. It's over quick. :3

Edit: You also get to be the little spoon for once!


----------



## Joni (Aug 17, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 37684 View of the local mountains


Oh, from some people I'm curious how they look in IRL and then comes this. But great picture.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Screenshots I took from a video from me skydiving in New Zealand 2 years ago.
> 
> I suggest to anyone who wants to do it to bite the bullet and do it.  It is worth it and one of the funnest things I’ve ever done.
> 
> ...


Was one of the best experiences of my life!


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I did a tandem too. It's over quick. :3
> 
> Edit: You also get to be the little spoon for once!



Right?  Though it actually wasn’t as quick as I thought it’d be.   



JinxiFox said:


> Was one of the best experiences of my life!



Same!  

I don’t know how you two felt, but to me it wasn’t scary at all! 

Everyone talks about how they’d panic doing it, but I never did. 

Of course that may be different if I were doing solo instead of a tandem.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

No time to be scared when the guy hauls your ass out that door.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Right?  Though it actually wasn’t as quick as I thought it’d be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never panicked. It was awe inspiring, exhilarating and amazing!


----------



## Joni (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 17, 2018)

The face of this catto.


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm a good boi


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2018)

Me and my peeps at campus orientation


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 21, 2018)

A story of regret in four pictures.


Spoiler


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Screenshots I took from a video from me skydiving in New Zealand 2 years ago.
> 
> I suggest to anyone who wants to do it to bite the bullet and do it.  It is worth it and one of the funnest things I’ve ever done.
> 
> ...



That looks amazing!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

been awhile since i posted my self some pics :3
So i wanna post some of me and my doggo on a beach X3 it was a great time there!


----------



## Joni (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Aug 21, 2018)

Lamp:


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 21, 2018)

Bonus door handle:


----------



## Joni (Aug 21, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sorry about that, I was confused and forgot it wasn't last post wins. Please don't hurt me...


Hahaha


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

This is our college mascot, Jerry. He's a real sweetheart and was so happy to be getting all of this attention.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> This is our college mascot, Jerry. He's a real sweetheart and was so happy to be getting all of this attention.
> 
> View attachment 38048


so adorable!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

The music was loud as hell.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 24, 2018)

This ones been in my phone for a good minute


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The music was loud as hell.



Looks like fun!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 25, 2018)

Spoiler








This took a lot of balls and a lot of weed for me to upload UR WELCOME


----------



## David Drake (Aug 25, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Hopefully I do not regret posting this! Here is myself.
> View attachment 37842


 
Anyone ever tell you you look like Linkara?



WithMyBearHands said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, you're quite pretty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2018)

Outside Longyearbyen.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Anyone ever tell you you look like Linkara?
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, you're quite pretty.


Awh hell, nah I got called ugly a lot through school lol 

And I have zero idea who that is hahaha


----------



## David Drake (Aug 25, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Awh hell, nah I got called ugly a lot through school lol
> 
> And I have zero idea who that is hahaha




First half was for someone else. I was responding to ZeroVoidTime because he looked like  an internet reviewer. Sorry for the confusion.

The second half is for you though, and whoever called you ugly is smoking way more than you.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> First half was for someone else. I was responding to ZeroVoidTime because he looked like  an internet reviewer. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> The second half is for you though, and whoever called you ugly is smoking way more than you.


Ohhhhhhhhh I didn’t see that til now.  Speaking of smoking I just had a wake n bake sesh lol so I’m chonged


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 25, 2018)

I found these while driving down random roads in the Ocala National Forest, near Hog Valley.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 25, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I found these while driving down random roads in the Ocala National Forest, near Hog Valley.


Love it!! If & when we ever come across the Squatch, we aren't telling anyone!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 25, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I found these while driving down random roads in the Ocala National Forest, near Hog Valley.


OMG! BEST THING EVER!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 25, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> OMG! BEST THING EVER!


It was SLIGHTLY concerning. lol
 We weren't 100% on where we were, the area was kinda hillbill-ish, and both Tmobile and Verizon had no service. lol


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 1, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The music was loud as hell.


What is that thing?! @_@


----------



## pippi (Sep 3, 2018)

Ah, well here y'all go.  I think I look kinda cute :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 3, 2018)

pippi said:


> Ah, well here y'all go.  I think I look kinda cute :3


looking good! :3


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's a... Thing...?


 
Consider yourself enlightened.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 3, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Here's a... Thing...?
> View attachment 39398
> Consider yourself enlightened.


what kind of thing is this??


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 3, 2018)

HeartlessSora said:


> what kind of thing is this??


A fabric thing, of course!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is me


----------



## Dongding (Sep 5, 2018)

Airport.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Airport.


You look like you just spent 8 hours sitting by this thing


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 6, 2018)

Not the most recent, but I'm a real person!


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> Not the most recent, but I'm a real person!


Gorgeous


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm not really nothing special.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 6, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> You look like you just spent 8 hours sitting by this thing


Oh my god dang goodness...


Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Gorgeous


Yeah it is a pretty nice shirt...


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 7, 2018)

This is a more recent photo of myself.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Sep 8, 2018)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> Not the most recent, but I'm a real person!


Snakebite sisters!


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 11, 2018)

I decided to try on a dress


----------



## Izar (Sep 14, 2018)

Me and my mate Dripp


----------



## Izar (Sep 14, 2018)

This is a photo collage I made of myself and some local furry mates over the last several months worth of photos


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Izar said:


> This is a photo collage I made of myself and some local furry mates over the last several months worth of photos
> 
> View attachment 40689


That's a lotta hangin' out! And hello once again, Mr. Lion King. *hugs* <3

Now let's find Gui:


----------



## jinxyoureit (Sep 15, 2018)

Ye sure I don’t see why not ùwú


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 19, 2018)

With my Kanye merch. shirt from when ye was released. ^^


----------



## Izar (Sep 20, 2018)

Went dancing with this dude at a house party. Was fun.


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 22, 2018)

Have a poorly lit beard


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

Izar said:


> View attachment 41489
> Went dancing with this dude at a house party. Was fun.


Majira?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Some more of the local mountains :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Have a poorly lit beard


I was right, a caveman


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 22, 2018)

My dog and me! She is super floppy and weird.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I was right, a caveman



If only


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Sep 25, 2018)

Just the first experience with photoshop.


----------



## Izar (Sep 26, 2018)

My partial Razi the Akita. I’ll be wearing him to FP and MFF. Feel free to say Hi :3


----------



## Izar (Oct 6, 2018)

Diner meet


----------



## FoxyForest (Oct 6, 2018)

Here's an image of my dog and I going for a hike at the local hills.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 6, 2018)

Selfie I took while sitting on lake temagami in Canada. Slow day of fishing.


----------



## Izar (Oct 11, 2018)

Fun diner meet this month


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 11, 2018)

It's great to see everyone!  Having trouble with some of the photo links, though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 26, 2018)

I was freezing cold in this photo. The heating in my dorm is terrible! >:V


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2018)

Been a while, so here's a shot of your friendly neighborhood greymuzzle bundled up for the cooler weather.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 26, 2018)

Dont know why, but was cheesin for some reason!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2018)

Hehehe

Thank you


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 26, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> View attachment 45491
> Been a while, so here's a shot of your friendly neighborhood greymuzzle bundled up for the cooler weather.


Holy shit! You're Indiana Jones!! Pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 26, 2018)

me and @bhutrflai at MomoCon with a cool Fursuiter!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 45567


Great photo of you two!

The glowing eyes are nightmare material though 0-0


----------



## FButtonz (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 27, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Great photo of you two!
> 
> The glowing eyes are nightmare material though 0-0


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> View attachment 45491
> 
> Been a while, so here's a shot of your friendly neighborhood greymuzzle bundled up for the cooler weather.



*cracks whip*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 27, 2018)

FButtonz said:


> View attachment 45575


That neclace though!!!Awooo!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 28, 2018)

Finally met a fellow fur yesterday at long last. This photo was the highlight of the day:


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 30, 2018)

And here's my face...


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2018)

WereWOLFovna said:


>



"horsing around"


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lake of the Ozarks from 5,000ft. I took this on my way back from my check ride!


----------



## KaraBelmont (Oct 30, 2018)

Pic from a few months ago. Hair is starting to regrow faster and the red is pretty much gone. Need to redo my hair soon.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 30, 2018)

This is probably one of the best pictures of myself (even if it's from 2012). I don't look very happy because it's from a horse riding show and I was very nervous. I even thought I was going to pass out.


Spoiler: Le Me


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2018)

Paolite said:


> This is probably one of the best pictures of myself (even if it's from 2012). I don't look very happy because it's from a horse riding show and I was very nervous. I even thought I was going to pass out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Me
> ...


Looks good, you don't look happy, you look just cool


----------



## Paolite (Oct 30, 2018)

Joni said:


> Looks good, you don't look happy, you look just cool


I only need a mask and I would be El Zorro.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 30, 2018)

Wearing a simple costume to work tomorrow!

And I get to be a furry without my coworkers knowing I’m a furry.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 30, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Wearing a simple costume to work tomorrow!
> 
> And I get to be a furry without my coworkers knowing I’m a furry.
> 
> View attachment 45966


I couldn’t, I’d be found out before I walked out the door!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 31, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Wearing a simple costume to work tomorrow!
> 
> And I get to be a furry without my coworkers knowing I’m a furry.
> 
> View attachment 45966



Heh, that sounds like the best!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 31, 2018)

I iz pigeon man


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 1, 2018)

Y'all on lpw thought I was playing..


----------



## The Canadian wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I hardy ever have posted RL pics of me EVER, but why not?????
> 
> OK, here is me, in an old photo, first year of University! (I have long collected old/retro things...and turtles!)
> 
> ...


Is that a boner


----------



## Simo (Nov 1, 2018)

The Canadian wolf said:


> Is that a boner



It's art!


----------



## The Canadian wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

That pic of you laying down looks like you have boner


----------



## The Canadian wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> Lake of the Ozarks from 5,000ft. I took this on my way back from my check ride!


That is the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## The Canadian wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Paolite said:


> This is probably one of the best pictures of myself (even if it's from 2012). I don't look very happy because it's from a horse riding show and I was very nervous. I even thought I was going to pass out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Me
> ...


You look like someone from the good the bad and the ugly movie


----------



## Izar (Nov 1, 2018)

Was chilling with some cool dogs at furpoc


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 1, 2018)

Georgia was beautiful. ♥


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, I hardy ever have posted RL pics of me EVER, but why not?????
> 
> OK, here is me, in an old photo, first year of University! (I have long collected old/retro things...and turtles!)
> 
> ...


With legs like those... Who needs arms?


----------



## Izar (Nov 13, 2018)

Four months ago I created a fur bowl laser tag meet in my state of CT. This month we had over 50 attendees! Was so proud to have such a wonderful Group of friends


----------



## Yarkariolu2 (Nov 17, 2018)

Well seeing this is here. Here is a pick i took during vacation. Or, rather had taken of me.


----------



## Some Moron (Nov 20, 2018)

Here's a picture of a surface again:


----------



## Aznig (Nov 20, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Here's a picture of a surface again:
> View attachment 48145



Looks like a blanket to me! Odd, I feel almost like... I’ve seen this photo before? Maybe in a past life?


----------



## Syrinix (Nov 26, 2018)

Coz why not!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a new haircut.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 48825
> I have a new haircut.



Nice haircut...but can I suggest a new plastic surgeon????


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 29, 2018)

Taken Monday by friend in crowd while waiting on Air Force One to arrive.  

PS.  The Secret Service were awesome folks.  They were one of my favorite parts of the experience.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 30, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Taken Monday by friend in crowd while waiting on Air Force One to arrive.
> 
> PS.  The Secret Service were awesome folks.  They were one of my favorite parts of the experience.
> 
> View attachment 48949


Are you in Tupelo?  I'm not far away in Memphis.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 30, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Are you in Tupelo?  I'm not far away in Memphis.



Yep!

Nice, dude.  That’s just about an hour and forty minute drive from here. 

Funny.... Elvis was born in my town and then lived in yours!


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 23, 2018)

I was about to go for a high five and he opted for a hug, lol.   Threw me off guard lol.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 24, 2018)

Have some con photos! My hair lives up to my 'sona.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

Probably going to regret this.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 25, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Probably going to regret this.
> View attachment 50568



Are those Tau units?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 25, 2018)

Someone, I think as a joke, got me a tweed cap


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 25, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Someone, I think as a joke, got me a tweed cap


Varg Vikernes, how did you get younger?


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2019)

So my partner just slipped into my office and took this and said I should upload it, then she ran out shouting ‘Get a haircut ya hippy’. It’s not the best light (there is light).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2019)

There's a reason they call us "grey muzzles" !


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There's a reason they call us "grey muzzles" ! View attachment 52312


Your grey ain't got nothin' on my grey.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I was about to go for a high five and he opted for a hug, lol.   Threw me off guard lol.
> 
> View attachment 50514



Are you on the left or the right here?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2019)

Me and @bhutrflai enjoyong each other and a few drinks at The Vortex in Little Five Points! God!! I AM SO LUCKY!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 18, 2019)

Me after a nice haircut


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Me after a nice haircut


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 52316 Me and @bhutrflai enjoyong each other and a few drinks at The Vortex in Little Five Points! God!! I AM SO LUCKY!!


You're such a goob!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2019)

I cannot wait to Pirate with you tmrw eve!! It's been so long since we pillaged something!!


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Are you on the left or the right here?



I’m on the right!  Was at Disney World.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 20, 2019)

and once more i apear out of no where and bring this place up once more! with some of my recent pics that i took :3

i would never manage to look good in any pic <.<


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm case you couldn't see it where you are....the Blood Wolf Lunar Eclipse is pretty specatcular!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2019)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 52622 View attachment 52624
> 
> I'm case you couldn't see it where you are....the Blood Wolf Lunar Eclipse is pretty specatcular!!


And it is freakin COLD!!


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh boy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2019)

It me!

Oh boy it didn't work as planned lol


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 22, 2019)

I got some backup glasses


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 23, 2019)

I had to do one o dem ponytails so I looked presentable for that there interview


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here's my last good selfie, which I took right after New Year's at the New Mexico Museum of Natural History and Science.





Yep that's me. Sadly, I'm not actually a dinosaur.


----------



## Alondight (Jan 25, 2019)

a very gay photo of me


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Alondight said:


> a very gay photo of me
> 
> View attachment 52970



Also you forgot pants.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)

Smokin weed next to a fire.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 52972 Smokin weed next to a fire.



Plucking the ukulele?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

y not? been a wile! uwu


----------



## Alondight (Jan 25, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Also you forgot pants.


Who the hell wears pants at home?

And here's another pokemon hoodie.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

Alondight said:


> Who the hell wears pants at home?
> 
> And here's another pokemon hoodie.


u hav fuccin kool hoodiez ÓmÒ


----------



## Alondight (Jan 25, 2019)

Dongding said:


> u hav fuccin kool hoodiez ÓmÒ


Aww thanks! ^-^ I want to get a Sylveon hoodie next, but they're all handmade products that cost at least a hundred USD, and I gotta save up a bit <w<


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2019)

They look really great and soft! I want to start getting some furry stuff for leisure wear at home. Kigu most likely.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Plucking the ukulele?


Nah. I have few talents.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 25, 2019)

This is one from my gallery.  This picture was taken earlier in 2018 before we changed the Fangcon dates to January earlier this year.  My hat says "Party on the Moon".  Those meds on the desk aren't meds.  I had a headache, which isn't often, but I don't take any meds at all, which surprises doctors all the time since I'm 63.  If you want to see me in my Cutter Cat fursuit, go visit my gallery.  It's the same name as on here... Keefur.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Patchclaws (Jan 27, 2019)

everyone's really out here looking like furries
here's a super recent one of me
wish i had cuter clothes tho :c


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 29, 2019)

23 in this picture. So 5 years ago.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 6, 2019)

Felt like posting something new...







Spoiler



(Very hard finding Decent photo editors for Android)



..A more normal one :3


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 7, 2019)

Me and my little buddy






Yes I did cut her nails a few days later cause everyone always asks me about them, haha


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Me and my little buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh yeah? Well check out MY little buddy 
(Ok she lives at a zoo but I've known their lemurs for about 5 years and they always come to hang out with me )






Also a bit of a before and after shot. I lost 31 kilos / 68 pounds during the last 5 months


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh yeah? Well check out MY little buddy
> (Ok she lives at a zoo but I've known their lemurs for about 5 years and they always come to hang out with me )
> 
> 
> ...



So jealous! Do you get to meet any ringtails?


----------



## Dongding (Feb 9, 2019)

Holy crap. Nice job dropping the weight. Looks good.


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Me and my little buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know @Simo lived with you.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Oh, I didn't know @Simo lived with you.



I took a pic of him looking something up on wikipedia


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> I took a pic of him looking something up on wikipedia


Probably looking up how rayguns work so he can build something for a thing he's planning...


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> Probably looking up how rayguns work so he can build something for a thing he's planning...



Oh goodness is my life in danger?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Oh goodness is my life in danger?


No, he is only going to attack predator animals.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

23R0 said:


> No, he is only going to attack predator animals.



Oh, good. Im way too lazy to be a predator


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 10, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Holy crap. Nice job dropping the weight. Looks good.


Thanks!
Now I just gotta work out a little to make my skin less droopy... My belly looks like a sad Shar Pei! XD


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Also a bit of a before and after shot. I lost 31 kilos / 68 pounds during the last 5 months



Holy! I'm currently dropping weight too so I know that 31 kilos off is no small personal achievement, congratulations!


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

IRL almost real time! Im so red!


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I'm not taking any pictures for a while cuz i look like sheeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Yeah I'm not taking any pictures for a while cuz i look like sheeeeeeeeit.


 
Just do it, rip it off like a bandaid! Its not like Im knockin'em dead here, lol


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> View attachment 54386


Ah yes, The 'Ol Razzle Dazzle. Good indeed!

Here is an updated me, gettin down on some of them video games


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> View attachment 54386



Breakin up the headphone streak (of 2)


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes video games are pretty good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

You get to see my chin.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 56641
> 
> You get to see my chin.



Is that you... MatPat?!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 56641
> 
> You get to see my chin.


I am imagining a handsome face underneath the mask.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> Is that you... MatPat?!



I don't know who MatPat is, so I hope not.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 10, 2019)

havent done an irl thread in years.  what nostalgia.


----------



## N O X (Mar 11, 2019)

I'll use what's on my FA page, of me in my 02 cosplay. It's one of my favs so, this will do.~


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know who MatPat is, so I hope not.


The Game Theory guy:





He's pretty cool


----------



## Abilify (Mar 15, 2019)

The house I just bought.


https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252F2kB1bd9%3Btype%3Dalbum


I need to relearn the forum tag system.



https://imgur.com/VsaJQsf


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 19, 2019)

Fuck it, I'll join in for gits and shiggles.



https://imgur.com/BXPx8e7


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 19, 2019)

Huh.  My second picture didn't show.  Here:



https://imgur.com/WW9gyj0


----------



## SoL-JoS (Mar 19, 2019)

Okay I found something recent that doesn't involve a gun or a badge XD



https://imgur.com/6OmEoJY


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 19, 2019)

Adding some new stuff..
I got this new Pokemon Shield shirt..



 



 

Normal eyes


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 28, 2019)

Something new


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 28, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 60624
> 
> Something new


<3 Wifey <3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 28, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> <3 Wifey <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ok you've all made your point, you're all drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ok you've all made your point, you're all drop dead gorgeous.


lol I'm mediocre at best, but dayum @The Matte-Black Cat


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Huh.  My second picture didn't show.  Here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/WW9gyj0


You scare me...


----------



## Skittles (Apr 28, 2019)

-Finds ancient barely recognisable photo- Yeah this will do!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 28, 2019)

Skittles said:


> -Finds ancient barely recognisable photo- Yeah this will do!


I want a hat like that but with a crocodile


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 29, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You scare me...


Who, me?  I'm actually not intimidating at all!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 29, 2019)

This is one of the only pictures I have of myself, lol. It was at a convention three years ago.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 29, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> This is one of the only pictures I have of myself, lol. It was at a convention three years ago.


Homestuck 


https://imgur.com/keCAjse


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 29, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Homestuck
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/keCAjse


Shoosh.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 30, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> This is one of the only pictures I have of myself, lol. It was at a convention three years ago.


h3y cool k1d, 1s th1s you?


----------



## fourur (May 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 56641
> 
> You get to see my chin.



; _ ; why


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 15, 2019)

I'm 42.  too old.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 15, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm 42.  too old.


You look like you're around your late 20s tbh


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> You look like you're around your late 20s tbh



You're sweet.

Yeah, I'm not letting that go to my head.  I gym it up and am terrible at watching my diet. And then calculating my runs based on calories.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

Ehhh, I couldn’t find a decent photo of my face, but then I thought- who needs to see my face when I’m feeding a baby cow?!

So, here’s a photo of me from only a year ago when I was 18:


----------



## Open_Mind (May 15, 2019)

Me with one of the foster puppies we hosted recently ♡


----------



## TRICAT-FuraffiniT (May 18, 2019)

You all are like models, no exceptions, 10/10 to you all, have a nice day.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2019)

I love the local vintage clothing store <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2019)

TRICAT-FuraffiniT said:


> You all are like models, no exceptions, 10/10 to you all, have a nice day.



We are a community of artists, photographers, and programmers.

It would look bad if we didn’t do digital enhancement of some sort.  It’s how we earn a living.


----------



## Alondight (May 19, 2019)

Was going through old family photos and stumbled upon this..
It's my Mama holding me after I dug up raw onions from the dirt and ate them.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 19, 2019)

Alondight said:


> Was going through old family photos and stumbled upon this..
> It's my Mama holding me after I dug up raw onions from the dirt and ate them.
> View attachment 62244



Just so precious. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Just so precious. :3



I hope to have a little baby that eats dirt one day haha.


----------



## Arvid (May 19, 2019)

Ok, here's a Picture of me:


Spoiler: WARNING: TOO HANDSOME







*You'll never see a Picture of me. You may see me in a Fursuit one day but for now. My face is a hidden gem.*


----------



## Joni (May 19, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Ok, here's a Picture of me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: TOO HANDSOME
> ...


Aww  :V


----------



## Arvid (May 19, 2019)

Joni said:


> Aww  :V


It's true though. You'll never once see the disgusting Human Version of Me, but you may get to see me in a Fursuit someday.


----------



## Joni (May 19, 2019)

Arvid said:


> It's true though. You'll never once see the disgusting Human Version of Me, but you may get to see me in a Fursuit someday.


disgusting human version sounds a bit drastic.


----------



## Arvid (May 20, 2019)

Here's a Video of me at my Computer:


Spoiler: lololololololololol



gph.is: Hacker Hacking GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Joni (May 20, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Here's a Video of me at my Computer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lololololololololol
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2019)

Got my hair cut.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62446
> 
> Got my hair cut.


Ah! Cute!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

I thought I'd share my long weekend stubble. :3


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (May 27, 2019)

I suppose it cannot harm.


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62778
> 
> I thought I'd share my long weekend stubble. :3



Me too, holiday means holiday from shaving. Plus I got a new hat (months ago XD)


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Yours truly feeling her demon vibes at Confuzzled with a lovely lady called Candyfloss


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (May 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62446
> 
> Got my hair cut.


 I see markiplier in you.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62778
> 
> I thought I'd share my long weekend stubble. :3



Cheekbones for days <3


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

Luxe said:


> Yours truly feeling her demon vibes at Confuzzled with a lovely lady called Candyfloss



More pink fursuits need to exist in the world. ^^


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> More pink fursuits need to exist in the world. ^^



For sure, that one is turbo adorable too <3


----------



## Luxe (May 28, 2019)

Back to work vibes. Coming down still off the best long weekend ever! Thanks CFZ19


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 30, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm 42.  too old.


Damn you fine.  


Open_Mind said:


> View attachment 61947
> 
> Me with one of the foster puppies we hosted recently ♡


10/10 Dad AF would totally have a scotch and talk about politics and shit


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 62446
> 
> Got my hair cut.


ExtrEMELY ATTRACTIVE MAN



Luxe said:


> Yours truly feeling her demon vibes at Confuzzled with a lovely lady called Candyfloss


Man that suit must have cost a fortune



Luxe said:


> Back to work vibes. Coming down still off the best long weekend ever! Thanks CFZ19


Your husband is one lucky man!


----------



## Luxe (May 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> ExtrEMELY ATTRACTIVE MAN
> 
> 
> Man that suit must have cost a fortune
> ...




I loved that suit. I wanna find her ;3;

Haha thank you; he agrees.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (May 31, 2019)

Luxe said:


> I loved that suit. I wanna find her ;3;
> 
> Haha thank you; he agrees.



Candy Floss is on Instagram, also sometimes attends LondonFurs.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

@insertgenericnamehere1 You have just about the squarest jaw I have ever seen.


----------



## Luxe (Jun 1, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Candy Floss is on Instagram, also sometimes attends LondonFurs.


Omg could you pm me her insta please? ;3;


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @insertgenericnamehere1 You have just about the squarest jaw I have ever seen.



He beats you in the sharpest jawline on the forums competition


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 1, 2019)

This pic from last week feels appropriately otterish


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2019)

@Massan Otter Say hello to Nessy for me.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Massan Otter Say hello to Nessy for me.



She'd have to be hiding well! This spot doesn't get much more than 2 or 3 metres deep even out in the middle.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jun 6, 2019)

How bout no


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 11, 2019)

So guess it won’t hurt if I show something eh? Not the most recent pic but love how it came out!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> This pic from last week feels appropriately otterish.
> 
> View attachment 63090



the transformation is almost complete


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 5, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> the transformation is almost complete



Webbed paws and a big rudder tail would be pretty useful for that activity, definitely.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

dog pls i am not pillow


----------



## Keita Lemur (Jul 7, 2019)

Just got home from Anthrocon which was sooo much fun!

I'm 90s lemur guy









My black cat buddy and me at the African species meet


----------



## skybel (Jul 13, 2019)

So this is my stupid ugly face irl so need to stuff this guy in my own fur suit XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2019)

Okay, so after some chatting with folks, I've felt inspired to pop a pic on here. I'm hoping it can help with my self confidence...


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Okay, so after some chatting with folks, I've felt inspired to pop a pic on here. I'm hoping it can help with my self confidence...



Oooh, you look handsome in an almost rugged way! I can see you as an explorer hosting a nature show in the remaining parts of the Earth's most wild areas. : )


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Oooh, you look handsome in an almost rugged way! I can see you as an explorer hosting a nature show in the remaining parts of the Earth's most wild areas. : )


Aww, thankies! I am normally clean shaven, but there's nearly two days worth of stubble there! >.<


----------



## luffy (Jul 15, 2019)

Faceswapping with queenie xoxoxoox


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 15, 2019)

Alright, I'll jump in, here...


Spoiler: My Mug


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Alright, I'll jump in, here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Mug
> ...


Yay! The handsome boyo joins the fray!


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 16, 2019)

I can't believe I'm actually posting in this thread...



Spoiler: Some ugly bastard


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 16, 2019)

Thats literally the best picture and my fav. ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice pics, guys.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)

Gahhh.. I am still get used to forums sorry for the multiple deleted posts ; ;


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Gahhh.. I am still get used to forums sorry for the multiple deleted posts ; ;


No problem ^^


----------



## luffy (Jul 17, 2019)

Aycon said:


> View attachment 65822 Thats literally the best picture and my fav. ^^
> View attachment 65821


where was this?


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jul 17, 2019)

I think I'm a bit of a femboy.


And don't know how to resize images here.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 17, 2019)

My frohawk wasn't curly enough this time..


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

luffy said:


> where was this?


In Carinthia on the Alps, near Greifenburg


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 18, 2019)

Breaking the 4th wall.....



Spoiler: Me


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

What a way to start a new page! 
You're a fine looking fellow - anyone would be lucky to snag you...oh, too late!!!


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> What a way to start a new page!
> You're a fine looking fellow - anyone would be lucky to snag you...oh, too late!!!



Hehe, Thanks Mintay!  :3


----------



## JadenJackal (Jul 18, 2019)

Here is a photo of me ^^! I was on a trip to Niagara falls and snagged a selfie and decided to drop it here!!


Spoiler: Emo kid


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Breaking the 4th wall.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh...such pretty eyes. I dunno why, but I somehow sensed you'd have nice eyes : )


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ohhh...such pretty eyes. I dunno why, but I somehow sensed you'd have nice eyes : )


*starts a petition for an updated @Simo pic*


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

rawr


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Universe said:


> View attachment 66139 rawr



Awwww! You're both adorable!

I got a smol' vid:






Making sure to have the suit progress registered!


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

Ok


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Awwww! You're both adorable!
> 
> I got a smol' vid:
> 
> ...


That looked oddly sinister!


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

Rawr


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Awwww! You're both adorable!
> 
> I got a smol' vid:
> 
> ...


I thought you were my dad at first. The resemblance is unbelievable


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Awwww! You're both adorable!
> 
> I got a smol' vid:
> 
> ...


Is that you?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> That looked oddly sinister!


>:] It's gonna catch u!


Moar Krabs said:


> I thought you were my dad at first. The resemblance is unbelievable


Whoa! Is he hispanic or something of sorts?


Universe said:


> Is that you?


Yep! Me and my grumpy hair


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> >:] It's gonna catch u!
> 
> Whoa! Is he hispanic or something of sorts?
> 
> Yep! Me and my grumpy hair


Nice beard dude


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Whoa! Is he hispanic or something of sorts?


Nah hes not. His grandfather is though


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

That Link shirt, though...


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Ayy lmao
no sleep for more than 24 hours


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 21, 2019)

My new pajamas


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 66606



Your eyes are pretty.


----------



## FitzLurk (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## AcerbicSeth (Jul 28, 2019)

Since I always have a silly face on in my pictures, I followed @Guifrog's lead, and decided to take a video while I was preparing for another cigar review.



Spoiler: Purple Fox Boyo







...A wasp flew by in the middle of that. :V


----------



## Joni (Jul 28, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Awwww! You're both adorable!
> 
> I got a smol' vid:
> 
> ...


Owo


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

From me and Melisa and friends!


----------



## Vamux (Jul 28, 2019)

Yo, check this out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2019)

That guy you're standing with has an interesting jacket @Vamux . :]


----------



## Vamux (Jul 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That guy you're standing with has an interesting jacket @Vamux . :]


Yeah, I know, right? Caught me by total surprise.
He just came janglin' up the street with his goon squad and practically violated all my personal space while I was working as a living statue.
Real insulting, what a jerk.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 28, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Since I always have a silly face on in my pictures, I followed @Guifrog's lead, and decided to take a video while I was preparing for another cigar review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you say you're not handsome...
*Melts*
I love you, honey!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Done gone got my hair did.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 4, 2019)

check out my pimple hh



totally lost weight in my face aaaa!! QwQ


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> That guy you're standing with has an interesting jacket @Vamux . :]


lmao oh good lord


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2019)

Spoiler: I got mauled today...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dressed up for an interview last month, had the excuse to wear the hat cause it was pissing it down.

Also goddamn it why, while I'm writing this, is it putting it sideways?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 11, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Awwww! You're both adorable!
> 
> I got a smol' vid:
> 
> ...


OWO froggy!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> OWO froggy!!!


Got another one:






I'm currently adding the mouth and eye details, then I'll proceed to fabric coating and painting spots. Kinda nervous about it tbh x3


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 11, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Got another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool didnt know you were making your ous fursuit x3


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> cool didnt know you were making your ous fursuit x3


Yep! Loooooong story short, I got no money to commission a fursuit maker and the local artisan I know isn't working with carnival costumes anymore. It all ended up with me deciding to build a suit by myself for an upcoming furcon; there's been _loads_ of trial and error, but things seem to be getting some shape at last


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 11, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Yep! Loooooong story short, I got no money to commission a fursuit maker and the local artisan I know isn't working with carnival costumes anymore. It all ended up with me deciding to build a suit by myself for an upcoming furcon; there's been _loads_ of trial and error, but things seem to be getting some shape at last


good job uwu


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 12, 2019)

the Drach owo
... I seriously want more tattoos


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

You have the same hairstyle as my twin @DrachAttack


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 13, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> I shall.
> *!Edgelord images!*


Oh my that was so long ago aha...
I shall provide a more up-to-date picture


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 15, 2019)

*sigh* 

I still have my arms and legs so I guess I'll go half-frog!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Me & my nasty bed head after waking up a while ago.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

took an awesome shower


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 28, 2019)

My Mom got me these new earrings <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Kalypso Kallista (Sep 9, 2019)

Is me :3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 10, 2019)

I gots a gay starling pin from an RSPB charity box.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2019)

@The Matte-Black Cat I just want to compliment your fantastic hair.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @The Matte-Black Cat I just want to compliment your fantastic hair.



Awww, thank you! I appreciate that. :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 69665
> 
> My Mom got me these new earrings <3



I love them!  So pretty and the complement you well!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2019)

Yay.  Though I seriously prefer my fursona.

Mainly because I hate self photos, even against a white backdrop.  Also, because I typically goober Photoshop highlighting, makeup and lighting on myself.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 17, 2019)

Taken by my sister:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2019)

cerulean_blues said:


> Taken by my sister:


Cool!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

Me, my boyfriend and a dude named Vrika (in the fursuit). I'm the fat dude it the blue shirt.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 17, 2019)

Here! My Mrs decided to photo a sleepy Squirlf!!


----------



## Flauschwurm (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh yeah, sometimes it's hard to remind yourself that the people behind fursonas and pfps are real people.

Anyways, this is me


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 23, 2019)

So! it seems like this has been growing! and quite alot! this sure makes me happy X3
Well once again a wild Sora apears!


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 23, 2019)

A friend found this mask at goodwill and gave it to me, I’m kinda in love. Dragon maid anyone?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 23, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 71567
> A friend found this mask at goodwill and gave it to me, I’m kinda in love. Dragon maid anyone?


Haha thats so awesome! 
now you need the blonde hair and the tail! gonna be more of a unique cosplay but it would be still a cosplay haha


----------



## Vamux (Sep 23, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 71567
> A friend found this mask at goodwill and gave it to me, I’m kinda in love. Dragon maid anyone?


Someone's ready to fuckin' duel down.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 23, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 71567
> A friend found this mask at goodwill and gave it to me, I’m kinda in love. Dragon maid anyone?


Nice deck, nerd. Come face me if you have the guts, I'll wait for you in the land where history is made!


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Nice deck, nerd. Come face me if you have the guts, I'll wait for you in the land where history is made!
> View attachment 71584


 
Challenge accepted. I’ll blast you to the shadow realm


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 23, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yay.  Though I seriously prefer my fursona.
> 
> Mainly because I hate self photos, even against a white backdrop.  Also, because I typically goober Photoshop highlighting, makeup and lighting on myself.


You look pretty, but everybody looks better covered in fluff. UwU
(Or scales, if you're a scalie)


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 23, 2019)

Couldn't find a perfect pic so I chose the picture I took last week on friday before my cooking final exam started.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 23, 2019)

Some hair flair!


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 23, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Some hair flair!



Oooooh magnificent


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 23, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Some hair flair!


I love it so much! hell yeah


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 23, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Oooooh magnificent





HeartlessSora said:


> I love it so much! hell yeah


Ahh, thank you so much!!


----------



## Flauschwurm (Sep 24, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Some hair flair!


You look so adorable!! I love your long lashes ♡


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 24, 2019)

What's this?


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Cuz why not right? just a selfie post i guess XD and maybe we can know each other more? idkf , just enjoy



ahhhhh I'm exposing myself cx


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2019)

Flauschwurm said:


> Oh yeah, sometimes it's hard to remind yourself that the people behind fursonas and pfps are real people.
> 
> Anyways, this is me


We're real?!  Now what do I tell my fursona?


----------



## LameFox (Sep 25, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> A friend found this mask at goodwill and gave it to me, I’m kinda in love. Dragon maid anyone?



I think I read a book about that in Skyrim. 



Anyway, I look something like this on most days. Unless I swim, because then I wear contacts.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> ahhhhh I'm exposing myself cx


Hahaha
we are all exposing our selfs!


----------



## Flauschwurm (Sep 26, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> We're real?!  Now what do I tell my fursona?


What if we secretly are our fursonas Skinsonas?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

Flauschwurm said:


> What if we secretly are our fursonas Skinsonas?


*Mind blown* 
That makes alot of sense!! 
what if we are??


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 26, 2019)

The lighting is not the best but I feel comfortable sharing it


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Picture of me taken after an Interview:


 
_Damn, I look sexy.

If you're somehow able to read this then I'm sorry to say this but Y E E T_


----------



## Raever (Sep 27, 2019)

Flauschwurm said:


> What if we secretly are our fursonas Skinsonas?



My Fursona needs to be more creative then.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Flauschwurm said:


> What if we secretly are our fursonas Skinsonas?








_What if.......

*WE ARE OUR FURSONAS BUT WITHOUT THE SKINSONAS?






SO DEEP DOWN.......WE ARE FURRIES!!!




*_


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

It's what my fursona wears except I need an actual gauntlet instead


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 9, 2019)

The perk of having a job dealing with private jets is that I get to meet a celebrity on the occasion. 

I met Magic Johnson today and got a pic with him!

I didn’t have to ask for a pic as I normally don’t when I see one.  But he very joyfully waved us over  and said “Let’s take some pics!”

Man that was cool.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 9, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> The perk of having a job dealing with private jets is that I get to meet a celebrity on the occasion.
> 
> I met Magic Johnson today and got a pic with him!
> 
> ...


 Noice :O


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 9, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Noice :O



It was awesome.  I've greeted multiple celebrities in my 7 years working here.  And he is so far the only one to have the consideration for others around them.  Not that it makes me dislike the other celebs I've met,but his consideration made the encounter really special.

When he arrived he even just casually chit chatted with us in the lobby about good places to eat here and stuff. It was surreal.  I have never met a celebrity as casual as him before.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 11, 2019)

Just enjoying my Orchids


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)

Normally I wouldn't be doing anything like this before but I figure might as well


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)

Dyed my hair to match embers fur color


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 11, 2019)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Dyed my hair to match embers fur color


Im not dying my hair white till im old lol


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)

No that's when our sonas say screw you I'm showing myself wether you like it or not


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 11, 2019)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> No that's when our sonas say screw you I'm showing myself wether you like it or not


Very True. Just hatez it when it gets dirty


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 11, 2019)

That's why I use hair oil makes all messes slide right off and makes my hair smooth as silk


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 18, 2019)

This mask is way better than my last..


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 18, 2019)

Was at a wedding! Never did the crop top/high waist combo before.


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 19, 2019)

Can't look at this now without tickling my OCD...don't know how I managed to get the damn glasses uneven.


----------



## Taku (Oct 21, 2019)

Me at spectrum music festival 2017


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 23, 2019)

At the scene of a big fire


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Oct 31, 2019)

Suckin too hard on my lollipop.


----------



## YaequbFromOslo (Oct 31, 2019)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Just enjoying my Orchids


 Too much skin very beautiful however


----------



## YaequbFromOslo (Oct 31, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Done gone got my hair did.


 Aw you very cute foxy


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 2, 2019)

Me and the crew they allowed near Air Force One.  I’m on the bottom left.  

Of course I got the gross job of servicing the lavatories lol.  It was neat though.  We actually got to fuel it this time and stuff.  Last time they didn’t need any services.  We were just there in case.

 Just glad his speech wasn’t at the airport itself this time like last year,  so I didn’t have to listen to him ramble.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2019)

Strange, I always thought Air Force One had its own crew, because, ya'know...


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Strange, I always thought Air Force One had its own crew, because, ya'know...



I would think so too, but Secret service are all over the place.   We just serviced the plane when they wanted.  We couldn’t get  closer than the wingtips without a secret service agent on our side.  They seem to have it pretty under control.

Edit: Plus There’s snipers all over the place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I would think so too, but Secret service are all over the place.   We just serviced the plane when they wanted.  We couldn’t get  closer than the wingtips without a secret service agent on our side.  They seem to have it pretty under control.
> 
> Edit: Plus There’s snipers all over the place.



I bet the American intelligence services have read your posts on this forum about it, because they have to check you're not some crafty criminal who wants to sabotage the plane.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 2, 2019)

I've borrowed my granddad's old 1980's British Rail driver's cap since I'll be crewing a train for proper at the end of the month. Also getting a blue boiler suit, though it'll be oily black within an hour.

_To be honest, does look a bit like them hats the strippers wear
_
Image here cause it turns sideways if I post it


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2019)

Had a trim. :3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 3, 2019)

Anyone who says it's "too early" will get a paw to the face


----------



## Tenné (Nov 3, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> We just serviced the plane when they wanted.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



AppleButt said:


> Edit: Plus There’s snipers all over the place.


That's unsettling though.



The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 74476
> 
> Anyone who says it's "too early" will get a paw to the face


Red bull cannot be drunk too early, only too late. No paws to the face today! :3


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 4, 2019)

Tah-dah


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 5, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 74476
> 
> Anyone who says it's "too early" will get a paw to the face


No way!

And that's one gorgeous and sexy woman, if I may say so!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 5, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Me and the crew they allowed near Air Force One.  I’m on the bottom left.
> 
> Of course I got the gross job of servicing the lavatories lol.  It was neat though.  We actually got to fuel it this time and stuff.  Last time they didn’t need any services.  We were just there in case.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be AF2? Or was _that one_ in the C-32 for some reason?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 5, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No way!
> 
> And that's one gorgeous and sexy woman, if I may say so!



Thank you! :3


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 5, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> Shouldn't that be AF2? Or was _that one_ in the C-32 for some reason?



Yeah usually this is AF2, but our runway is too small for a 747 to land on, so they used this one. 

It was carrying Trump.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 7, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 74476
> 
> Anyone who says it's "too early" will get a paw to the face


Christmas starts at birth.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 15, 2019)

And here's me being 'happy' again :3


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2019)

I think I posted this a while back, but I'll scare everyone again.  This was taken about a year ago at my desk while I was working on a Fangcon poster for last year.  I was a little shaggy as I needed my facial hair trimmed and/or weed eatered...eated...eaten...  Dang it... cut!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah, I'm a dork.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 19, 2019)

Here's me being incredibly smug.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Nov 19, 2019)

Well that's me.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 19, 2019)

Y'all think I am nuts!!

You are not wrong..


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 19, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I think I posted this a while back, but I'll scare everyone again.  This was taken about a year ago at my desk while I was working on a Fangcon poster for last year.  I was a little shaggy as I needed my facial hair trimmed and/or weed eatered...eated...eaten...  Dang it... cut!



You’re not scary to me!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 19, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> You’re not scary to me!


Well, thanks for that.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2019)

Terrifies everyone with my face.
 
Taken in the Artists Alley at Scotiacon.


----------



## WXYZ (Nov 21, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Terrifies everyone with my face.
> View attachment 75632


*looks at your face with undeniable awe*


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2019)

@TR273 You remind me of Louis Theroux.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Terrifies everyone with my face.
> View attachment 75632
> Taken in the Artists Alley at Scotiacon.


Oh, that's a sexy man


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 21, 2019)

Most people get creeped out when they see me :c . Also, I can't afford to show off my full face for professional reasons (our managers regularly check our social media. I'd rather not have my face floating around somewhere that might get me in trouble).


----------



## Skittles (Nov 21, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Terrifies everyone with my face.
> View attachment 75632
> Taken in the Artists Alley at Scotiacon.



It's a Mousey!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Most people get creeped out when they see me :c . Also, I can't afford to show off my full face for professional reasons (our managers regularly check our social media. I'd rather not have my face floating around somewhere that might get me in trouble).


Totally understandable. 

Btw, nice eye. No, but seriously, you and Keefur look really good!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Totally understandable.
> 
> Btw, nice eye. No, but seriously, you and Keefur look really good!


Are you saying I look terrible!! Nuuuuu! -Deflates into a floof puddle.- J/k


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Are you saying I look terrible!! Nuuuuu! -Deflates into a floof puddle.- J/k


Pleading fifth and running away!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Pleading fifth and running away!


Meanie!

I still have a hard time believing you are the age you claim to be! What is your secret to everlasting youth!?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2019)

Diet, exercise, and a good psychologist.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Diet, exercise, and a good psychologist.



I am doomed! Yay \0/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am doomed! Yay \0/


Or I am.  Yay, because no one wants a woman who gets angry and says f off.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 28, 2019)

Got a new jacket at the Cardiff Christmas Market yesterday


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)

@MetroFox2 There's a problem; you bought a side-ways Jacket.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @MetroFox2 There's a problem; you bought a side-ways Jacket.



Hecc


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2019)

bunny bunny bunny


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

it's all a ploy to get your pictures for the naughtylist~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> bunny bunny bunny


Oh, hey there, sexy boy.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2019)

Licari said:


> it's all a ploy to get your pictures for the naughtylist~


As the song goes: I'm a bad girl.

Duh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

Come and get us, Krampus.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> bunny bunny bunny


I think you look handsome........


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Provided are two recent photos of me within the last week, my friend took the Disney pic and she did well. The other was a selfie... Taken at work lol


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVille said:


>


Cheeky!  Like the two tone hair and Starfleet badge!


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Cheeky!  Like the two tone hair and Starfleet badge!



Thanks <3
It started out as a joke, I drove a Corolla and someone called me Corolla DeVil so I bleached half my head and never looked back lol


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Rassah (Dec 3, 2019)

Eh, why not. This is me sitting in the cockpit of my plane after hours of working on it in grimy Florida heat. Sweat, dirt, and fiberglass powder everywhere. That pair of shades was just sitting on the dash, so I decided to put them on for the pic (they're mine, I just never use them)


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

Rassah said:


> Eh, why not. This is me sitting in the cockpit of my plane after hours of working on it in grimy Florida heat. Sweat, dirt, and fiberglass powder everywhere. That pair of shades was just sitting on the dash, so I decided to put them on for the pic (they're mine, I just never use them)



Sounds like pretty intensive work but I'm glad it made you happy. Great shot!


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> View attachment 76276



I just want to pinch your cheek, you're so cute!!


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVille said:


>



Man that's pretty cool, I find someone whose willing to expirament with their looks to be adventous. I'm too much of a goodie two shoes to do it lol


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Man that's pretty cool, I find someone whose willing to expirament with their looks to be adventous. I'm too much of a goodie two shoes to do it lol



I get bored of my hair easily, the left side stays black but if the right side isn't blonde it's multiple crazy colors at once. This is it currently


----------



## Rassah (Dec 3, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Sounds like pretty intensive work but I'm glad it made you happy. Great shot!


Three weeks of 7 days a week work, 14 to 16 hours a day, to get the thing done so it's not a distraction anymore. That hobby was taking my attention away from business, so this pic was when I was going to not come home until it's done.
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

Rassah said:


> Three weeks of 7 days a week work, 14 to 16 hours a day, to get the thing done so it's not a distraction anymore. That hobby was taking my attention away from business, so this pic was when I was going to not come home until it's done.
> Thanks for the compliment



It's good to keep busy, if you don't then you'll get sick both mentally and physically. Besides, the hobby forced you to get fresh air so that's cool.

My hobby has recently been hitting the gym and nature walks.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVille said:


> I get bored of my hair easily, the left side stays black but if the right side isn't blonde it's multiple crazy colors at once. This is it currently



Those are pretty colors, I like how you try and make it interesting. What made you want to try different colors this time?


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Those are pretty colors, I like how you try and make it interesting. What made you want to try different colors this time?



I got bored of solid blonde lol. Before it was blonde this last time, it was green and teal for a Slytherin cosplay. Next time my stylist wants to do flame colors


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 3, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> I just want to pinch your cheek, you're so cute!!


Thank you! UwU


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> View attachment 76276



Very cute~ UwU


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVille said:


> I got bored of solid blonde lol. Before it was blonde this last time, it was green and teal for a Slytherin cosplay. Next time my stylist wants to do flame colors



You remind me of my sister, she does something like that as well. I always found that fascinating.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 7, 2019)

I'll never stop wearing this shirt.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 7, 2019)

SkyboundTerror said:


> View attachment 76573
> 
> I'll never stop wearing this shirt.



That's a nice shirt, just found this bad boy a couple hours ago.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 8, 2019)

Been a while.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 8, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Been a while.



Looking good!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 12, 2019)

Apologies for the crap quality (cannot wait for a smartphone), but here's me again:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2019)

@KD142000 Is that a goatee or is your chin just *really* manly? :3


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @KD142000 Is that a goatee or is your chin just *really* manly? :3


I reckon it's a bit of both :3
I have a double chin and a bit of facial hair beneath my bottom lip


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I reckon it's a bit of both :3
> I have a double chin and a bit of facial hair beneath my bottom lip



Ah, no I was referring to your cleft chin.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ah, no I was referring to your cleft chin.


Ohhh...well, in that case, I don't have a goatee, just the cleft chin. Though, have thought of growing one :3


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 12, 2019)

You get my truck at the beach...some have seen my face and some haven’t. Ohh well. Hope y’all like!


----------



## Mewmento (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2019)

@Mewmento Where did you get that suit?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2019)

Got a haircut today. :}


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Behold...my new look
Tah-dah...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2019)

@KD142000 Jacket chosen by Dave Lister, shirt chosen by Dave Gorman? ;D


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Meh, might as well post another


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Meh, might as well post another


I like that leather jacket


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I like that leather jacket


Cheers! Came today with my new chokers


----------



## Marcl (Dec 16, 2019)

@KD142000 Cool look/outfit/whatever-is-the-right-term-in-English-my-brain-is-sleeping!


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Cheers! Came today with my new chokers



I was thinking about making a second leather battle jacket once. But I'd probably die of heat at concerts, so I'll stay with denim ^^


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Marcl said:


> @KD142000 Cool look/outfit/whatever-is-the-right-term-in-English-my-brain-is-sleeping!


Both will do! Thank you!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 17, 2019)

Went purple a few days ago! UwU


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> View attachment 76923
> You get my truck at the beach...some have seen my face and some haven’t. Ohh well. Hope y’all like!


what a beauty of a truck XD


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 17, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> Went purple a few days ago! UwU
> View attachment 77189


Suits ya!!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 17, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Suits ya!!


Thank you!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 23, 2019)

As of late last night, at the grand old age of 20, I am an older brother to Eryk/Eric Benjamin~ (Surname redacted for privacy).










_Ignore the hangover hair and my usual emotionally lacking face_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> View attachment 76276


Adorbs!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 77646


Good looking guy!


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 25, 2019)

My kitty demanding attention at once.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 27, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> My kitty demanding attention at once.
> 
> View attachment 77668


Simply adorable!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 27, 2019)

Heres a selfie of me with my bff glasses haha


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Simply adorable!



Kitten eyes, with murder mittens.


----------



## Kaaru (Dec 28, 2019)

you big smelly willy


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm not sure if I've posted this one before, but here I am outside Longyearbyen, Svalbard.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 28, 2019)

I've got my Kakapo shirt on that I got for Christmas. The poster on the wall behind me is a chart of major pirate flags throughout history, including the infamous Blackbeards flag


----------



## Doomer (Dec 28, 2019)

Only if people were as cute as their avatars


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 28, 2019)

Doomer said:


> Only if people were as cute as their avatars


Terrible, though my avatar is infinitely cuter than me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2019)

Doomer said:


> Only if people were as cute as their avatars



My avatar is not very cute though. :}


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My avatar is not very cute though. :}


Apparently, infinitely cuter than any of us.

Wonder if being gay makes us less desirable?  dear god, what if we're losing our sex appeal?!


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 28, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


So cool!


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey I'm new to fa and fandom in general. Had to connect with like minded creatures. Let's see if I have a good current pic and can post it right. 


Me in armor that I make.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My avatar is not very cute though. :}



in a morbid way it is


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Then here's my goofy self. That's honestly one of my favorites


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Kiaara said:


> View attachment 77949


I absolutely adore your hair color. Good choice


----------



## Kaaru (Dec 29, 2019)

GhoasTiger said:


> Me in armor that I make.



Lol at the monster sticker in the middle. And damn dude you made that? Looks like you have some patience :0

Shoulder cat


----------



## Skittles (Dec 30, 2019)

Well.￼ It won't be hard to spot me at cons if I go to any now rofl.


----------



## Tenné (Dec 30, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Well.￼ It won't be hard to spot me at cons if I go to any now rofl.View attachment 78048


Oooh, cool! How'd you get the shirt? LPW merch store?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 30, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Oooh, cool! How'd you get the shirt? LPW merch store?



Two friends, one who got the shirts printed and one who drew the logo :3


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

how do i do this? it no work


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Upload a pic to your favorite site of choice (I choose dA for storage) and tag the URL into the link button, or tag upload a file.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 1, 2020)

These aren't selfies, but I want on an adventure with the hyena and his fluffdog.






























For anyone concerned, the line has long been mothballed, and though there are plans to reinstate services, you can see that the line is in a rough state, so these aren't coming any time soon. And should some kind of Wehrmacht ghost train turn-up, I am PTS trained.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2020)

@MetroFox2 Was that in Germany?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @MetroFox2 Was that in Germany?



Yes, for unfortunately disused lines back home are always torn-up and built-over.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 1, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> These aren't selfies, but I want on an adventure with the hyena and his fluffdog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics are so gooood!
Quite the skill huh, wish i had places that beautiful around where i live! seems like a good escape from reality :3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 1, 2020)

HeartlessSora said:


> Those pics are so gooood!
> Quite the skill huh, wish i had places that beautiful around where i live! seems like a good escape from reality :3



I wouldn't call it skill, you haven't seen the other 80% of photos that turned-out colossally over-exposed.

Plus I wish I lived somewhere this pretty, I'm only visiting friends.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 1, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> I wouldn't call it skill, you haven't seen the other 80% of photos that turned-out colossally over-exposed.
> 
> Plus I wish I lived somewhere this pretty, I'm only visiting friends.


well even if thats the case! these pics are gorgeous! so congrats X3

Well! im glad ya managed to experience such a pretty place :3
Here in portugal, or more like where i live, theres hardly things of that sort haha


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 1, 2020)

HeartlessSora said:


> well even if thats the case! these pics are gorgeous! so congrats X3
> 
> Well! im glad ya managed to experience such a pretty place :3
> Here in portugal, or more like where i live, theres hardly things of that sort haha



Aye, where I live in the UK is rather desolate, though I am a short train ride away from some rather nice areas.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 1, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Aye, where I live in the UK is rather desolate, though I am a short train ride away from some rather nice areas.


Thats so awesome! well, if you take more pics of places like this! i would love to see some more!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> I wouldn't call it skill, you haven't seen the other 80% of photos that turned-out colossally over-exposed.


I can definitely relate.


----------



## Joni (Jan 1, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> I wouldn't call it skill, you haven't seen the other 80% of photos that turned-out colossally over-exposed.
> 
> Plus I wish I lived somewhere this pretty, I'm only visiting friends.


Yeah, a lot of mine where out of focus somehow. Weird, usually the autofocus works pretty well >_>


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 2, 2020)

This is me:


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 4, 2020)

Kairos said:


> Might as well *hides*View attachment 78385


Looking good! i must say :3


----------



## Tenné (Jan 4, 2020)

Kairos said:


> Might as well *hides*View attachment 78385


The most surprising thing for me is that you own a shirt. ;3


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2020)

Tenné said:


> The most surprising thing for me is that you own a shirt. ;3


You dont wanna see me without one lol, im a bit hairy


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Hairy guy?  I'm in!

Mainly because I take off mine and it's NSFW automatically.  Guys, give me some hope!


----------



## Tenné (Jan 4, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hairy guy?  I'm in!
> 
> Mainly because I take off mine and it's NSFW automatically.  Guys, give me some hope!


Perhaps you're in the wrong line of work then. I tend to walk around topless in the office of course. UwU

Actually, I was working from home yesterday and didn't wear much so I guess it's perfectly SFW.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Tenné said:


> Perhaps you're in the wrong line of work then. I tend to walk around topless in the office of course. UwU


One page back.  I promise you, it's me.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hairy guy?  I'm in!
> 
> Mainly because I take off mine and it's NSFW automatically.  Guys, give me some hope!


Yea it took me awhile to live with it, I dont like it but I live with it, and apparently people are into it *shrug* I wouldn't know though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Kairos said:


> Yea it took me awhile to live with it, I dont like it but I live with it, and apparently people are into it *shrug* I wouldn't know though.


It's not so much into it, just no reason to be shy on it.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's not so much into it, just no reason to be shy on it.


Its not so much being shy its...things that have happened in the past im shy about my body.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 5, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hairy guy?  I'm in!
> 
> Mainly because I take off mine and it's NSFW automatically.  Guys, give me some hope!



Having boobs is hard huh?

May one day being topless as a girl is SFW :3


----------



## Kairos (Jan 6, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> View attachment 78614
> Never too late to embarrass myself online one more time. Fingers crossed as I won't regret this...its not as if a whole lot of people are going to see that anyway right?


I wanna squezze that arm


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

Kairos said:


> I wanna squezze that arm


I'm actually glad its the arm not gonna lie!


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Well.. I could post the reason my sona wears a pan on his head xP Your photo isn't so bad.


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Well.. I could post the reason my sona wears a pan on his head xP Your photo isn't so bad.


Is it to always be seen from a panoramic view?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2020)

So the club me and my friends normally go to has a photographer, and I always forget to check their page to see if I've been photographed at all...

Until today.

I will note, I'm the person on the right.






God, I look fuckin' stoned.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jan 9, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> So the club me and my friends normally go to has a photographer, and I always forget to check their page to see if I've been photographed at all...
> 
> Until today.
> 
> ...


Thats how ya enjoy life my friend haha


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 9, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> View attachment 78614
> Never too late to embarrass myself online one more time. Fingers crossed as I won't regret this...its not as if a whole lot of people are going to see that anyway right?


You look like a douche but there is no denying those awesome biceps, I bet they're classified as a deadly weapon. :V


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> You look like a douche but there is no denying those awesome biceps, I bet they're classified as a deadly weapon. :V


I do yeah, there's a reason why the term "douchebag" is often used on gym rats afterall, there's a lot of asses on this branch no doubt. But outside looks are just the book cover and the real story lies inside, this isn't to say I'm some goody two shoes who never has incorrect attitudes towards another human being though, everyone is a slang for penis at times.

Nerds and geeks can certainly be as much of despicable jerks as ego dripping muscle heads, the difference is that one's are easier to slap some sense into than others.

Personally, I rather use these "deadly weapons" for peaceful purposes.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2020)

I need a haircut
Also I need to learn how to take proper selfies


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 16, 2020)

Haven't posted here before, but I got a photo with some good makeup and @Minerva_Minx was kind enough to edit it and make it look super flashy and Instagram ready. Even though I don't have ab Instagram. Lol.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Kiaara (Jan 24, 2020)

Went to a formal party with my boyfriend tonight and had a lot of fun!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

New Year's Eve


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 31, 2020)

Me in my new fursuit tail. :3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 31, 2020)

Have this


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 31, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Have this
> 
> View attachment 80429


Why you being so cool tho? 
Looking good


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 1, 2020)

Sgt. Kai said:


> So yeah, the magic is broken, but this is me kinda showing off last year...View attachment 22887


I swear I thought you were my friend from school (before I got kicked out) until I checked your age and location... Man...


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 1, 2020)

Okamio said:


> This was me... today!


The Jim Bob of Illinois! You look like a clean version of my dad. Jim Bob was a North Carolina redneck from Lincoln County. He started running with some bad people who, still in 2020 I'm convinced it was murder, pushed him in the road in front of a truck... R.I.P... that's just a creepy coincidence. The only thing different is your hair color, hair style, and beard. But that face, I swear!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2020)

Duck faic time


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Feb 5, 2020)

I was once turned into a meme by a friend.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 7, 2020)

First day of work, complete!


----------



## Nítho (Feb 10, 2020)

Ahw, you guys look very nice!


----------



## Nítho (Feb 10, 2020)

Do I have the courage? I have ...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 15, 2020)

Meet the newest member of my family! A cute little baby Folf. She was born on Valentine's Day and is full of love.



Spoiler: Little baby folf


----------



## Skittles (Feb 15, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Meet the newest member of my family! A cute little baby Folf. She was born on Valentine's Day and is full of love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooo congrats!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2020)

@Emyrelda Seoni Being born on valentine's day is something special!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 15, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Meet the newest member of my family! A cute little baby Folf. She was born on Valentine's Day and is full of love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many, many congratulations!


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 17, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Meet the newest member of my family! A cute little baby Folf. She was born on Valentine's Day and is full of love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Say hello to the little one for me


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Just saying hi on a crisp winter morning, tryna boost my ego.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deegan Rin (Mar 5, 2020)

Smoke break with my crew at work. Things got a bit slow so we all got a bit high. It’s something we’ve been doing for almost half a year and we are still the best at what we do. How do I just add a picture instead of it being that weird preview Kind of format? It’s mildly irritating.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Mar 5, 2020)

And this is my all time favorite picture of myself. Hahaha


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Doomer (Mar 5, 2020)

Just shaved bald for lulz. What do you think?


----------



## Deegan Rin (Mar 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Just shaved bald for lulz. What do you think?


Not bad. Not many people can pull it off. Looks good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah suits you.


----------



## Doomer (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks. Looks good to me too. Though it doesnt reflect my tender feminine personality.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 22, 2020)

Most recent


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Most recent
> View attachment 83240


Love your hairstyle.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 22, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Love your hairstyle.


I'm growing it out long


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> I'm growing it out long


You look like my friends ex girlfriend. Maybe a bit more charming.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 22, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> You look like my friends ex girlfriend. Maybe a bit more charming.


Heh... thank you! My face finally doesn't look sickly so I wanted to share


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Heh... thank you! My face finally doesn't look sickly so I wanted to share


Not many women can pull off short hair, but you look great. I'm jealous. I look ugly with short hair... but long hair is too hot in warm weather.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 4, 2020)

This is from my family reunion.  Guess which one is me! 








Spoiler: Spoiler Alert! <3



*h̥a̯̞͕̙̮h̜͎͈̲a̠̼͍̰̯̼̮͡ ͙͇̞̭͉̱͎͟j̩̪u̠s̟̝͎̳̖͈͟t͏̯͈ͅ ̼͚̪͈͚͝k̛͕͕̹i̸͖̫̝̻̰̼d̻͕̺̼di̵̝̹̖̦n̬͎̺̘̕g̠ ̢͎̦͎̱͙̠a͕̜̼͎͇͠l̰͈͚͔̤ļ̰̲͎̜̣ͅ ̖̞̺̼̟͈ó̰̖̟̮͙͕f͇̪̟̥̥̲ ̨̰̻̫̺t̬͍̪̖h̥̠ę̟̠̻̪̺m̥̤͚̰͠ ̠̞a̩̟r͓e̮̫̰̱͍͜ ̞͔̙̖m̡̤̤̥͇͕̻̱e͏̞̤̲͖*​
​


​


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 4, 2020)

Me on my last work day last month

Ignore the crazy looking lady on the tv


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 8, 2020)

From the other day when I went scavenging for food.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 8, 2020)

Skitz n Dawg!


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> View attachment 84611


Did you crop your head off on purpose? x3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Did you crop your head off on purpose? x3


Yup. I had a zit breakout


----------



## Tenné (Apr 12, 2020)

I respect the cat shirt though.


----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 27, 2020)

Alright, I just flipped through this whole thread and would feel bad if I didn't toss myself in too for good faith.



This was a few days ago, it was an Earth Day hike selfie :3


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Alright, I just flipped through this whole thread and would feel bad if I didn't toss myself in too for good faith.
> View attachment 85454
> This was a few days ago, it was an Earth Day hike selfie :3



Aw, you're ginger! : ) Also, this is a wonderful coincidence for a fox


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 27, 2020)

Taken last year during a Memorial Day event. Am the person on the left. Photo was cropped...it's too large to show here in its entirety.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Taken last year during a Memorial Day event. Am the person on the left. Photo was cropped...it's too large to show here in its entirety.
> View attachment 85455



Aw! And that's a rather mischievous little smile, if I don't say so : P


----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Aw, you're ginger! : ) Also, this is a wonderful coincidence for a fox


Hehe, yep. Just means I have to be ever vigilant of those darn fox catchers!



Simo said:


> Aw! And that's a rather mischievous little smile, if I don't say so : P


@Manchesterite can't be so vague and not be up to some shenanigans ;P


----------



## Sairn (Apr 27, 2020)

The face behind the catto ^^


----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 27, 2020)

Sairn said:


> View attachment 85456
> 
> The face behind the catto ^^


You're as fluffy as the cat!
*Rubs beard for good luck*


----------



## Sairn (Apr 27, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> You're as fluffy as the cat!
> *Rubs beard for good luck*



*Floofs majestically*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

@Sairn your brown hair blond beard combination is very interesting.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Sairn your brown hair blond beard combination is very interesting.



I suppose I never really thought of it, lol

Not really sure why that is, probably the hodgepodge of nationalities that is my genetics


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I suppose I never really thought of it, lol
> 
> Not really sure why that is, probably the hodgepodge of nationalities that is my genetics



I'm guessing NW European is the major component? Red beards are quite common here.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing NW European is the major component? Red beards are quite common here.



I would guess that. Mom was like 80ish percent German, a little french. Dad's side was pretty much Norwegian/Swedish.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I would guess that. Mom was like 80ish percent German, a little french. Dad's side was pretty much Norwegian/Swedish.



I was going to guess Norsk, since your profile says Minnesota. ;D


----------



## Sairn (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I was going to guess Norsk, since your profile says Minnesota. ;D



A lot of Germans in the state as well, at least in the area I'm in


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh what the heck, I'll post myself again. I can't find any more recent photos of myself, so this will have to do for now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

I just noticed we can see a reflection of your smartphone screen.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I just noticed we can see a reflection of your smartphone screen.


Yeah that is from flash from taking a selfie. (I just realized once you pointed it out that the white was is used to prevent personal phone images from being linked or so I think.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Alright, I just flipped through this whole thread and would feel bad if I didn't toss myself in too for good faith.
> View attachment 85454
> This was a few days ago, it was an Earth Day hike selfie :3


We demand leg shots. Also that's too much sexy for this thread.


----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> We demand leg shots. Also that's too much sexy for this thread.


Need more leggies? I can sympathize, here you go. :3


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 29, 2020)

Here goes I guess, don't roast too hard


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

I feel we have learned an important lesson from this thread. 

@Manchesterite 's dad is a hunk.


----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel we have learned an important lesson from this thread.
> 
> @Manchesterite 's dad is a hunk.


I second that..

I was trying to google him because he looks like somebody famous? But I'm bad with actor names


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel we have learned an important lesson from this thread.
> 
> @Manchesterite 's dad is a hunk.


Nah, he's just an acquaintance. : P


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Nah, he's just an acquaintance. : P



A famous actor acquaintance?


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> A famous actor acquaintance?


Somewhat. He's a semi-retired photographer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Somewhat. He's a semi-retired photographer.



He stalks like a panther, 
Rubbing shoulders with the rich,
His girlfriend's an exotic dancer,
and his fashion taste is kitch,

He's the male lead in E L. James' erotica,
He's the dude.
He's the man. 
He's a semi retired photographer.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 85687


I have that same necklace. Lost it somewhere in my house when I was drunk.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 30, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I have that same necklace. Lost it somewhere in my house when I was drunk.


I hope you come across it soon. It sucks to loose things like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2020)

Photos


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2020)

Had to cut my own hair because of the lockdown.


----------



## rekcerW (May 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Had to cut my own hair because of the lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 86247


You did good. I'd be bald for sure if I tried that


----------



## Guifrog (May 8, 2020)

I've shaved my dad's, he loved the new look~


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2020)

At the end of a very long and involved art challenge.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2020)

@TR273 You look like Louis Theroux!


----------



## TR273 (May 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @TR273 You look like Louis Theroux!


This has been mentioned.

And thanks


----------



## Inanis (May 9, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 9, 2020)




----------



## EmiSheep (May 18, 2020)

Here i am ♡ i also have fb if anyone wants to be friends  ♡


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2020)

Lockdown haircut


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Lockdown haircut



Nice, I cut my own hair too 

edit: ok that was supposed to be a joke cus my head is completely shaved, but my picture wouldn't upload so here we are


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> Nice, I cut my own hair too



Pics pics pics


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 7, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Pics pics pics



Dumb phone, I had to use imgur


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 17, 2020)

From my graduation photoshoot around two months ago


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2020)

Tazz said:


> From my graduation photoshoot around two months ago
> View attachment 88312



Well look at you all full of life! This is a really good photo btw


----------



## RangerReb (Jun 18, 2020)

A wild human has appeared....


----------



## Raever (Jun 18, 2020)

Couldn't remember if I made a post so have a gif of some smoke instead.



Spoiler


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 18, 2020)

Masked selfie.
Maskfie?


----------



## Raever (Jun 18, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> Masked selfie.
> Maskfie?View attachment 88321



Maskie!


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm going on a backpacking trip in the trinity alps tomorrow so I wanted to share a photo from my last trip, the high sierras, for funsies


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 18, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> Masked selfie.
> Maskfie?View attachment 88321


I see your maskfie and I raise you a "this is actually what I wear in Walmart."


https://imgur.com/fcDqTVO


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> I see your maskfie and I raise you a "this is actually what I wear in Walmart."
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/fcDqTVO


You mad lad!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 18, 2020)

Skittles said:


> You mad lad!


>first post of page 69
nice


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> >first post of page 69
> nice


Well duh?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh hey I'm on page 69, nice.


----------



## Sairn (Jun 18, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Oh hey I'm on page 69, nice.


Oh hey me too, nice.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not really here....


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 18, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> I see your maskfie and I raise you a "this is actually what I wear in Walmart."
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/fcDqTVO


I'll say you look extremely safe. Next step is hazmat.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 18, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> I'll say you look extremely safe. Next step is hazmat.


HONESTLY THOUGHT ABOUT IT


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Spoiler: me doin a snuggle with my cat


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 19, 2020)

Wanted to go for a more goofy ugliesh silly look in this selfie


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's me face.


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's me and Squidward


Spoiler: See Squidward


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 19, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Here's me and Squidward
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See Squidward


5/10 because squidward didn't dab


----------



## Joni (Oct 19, 2020)

Me doing... stuff <w>


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 19, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 91403
> Me doing... stuff <w>


Wow your hair colour is the same as your fursonas OwO


----------



## Joni (Oct 19, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Wow your hair colour is the same as your fursonas UwU


Heh :3


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 24, 2020)

>Page 69
~N I C E~

Also, fasto catto IRL <3


----------



## Sairn (Oct 24, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> >Page 69
> ~N I C E~
> 
> Also, fasto catto IRL <3
> View attachment 91892


Page 69? NICE


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Oct 25, 2020)

DOOOOOOOOOOOG !!!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween! Now stick 'em up! The Thief of Hearts is robbing the joint!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 31, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Happy Halloween! Now stick 'em up! The Thief of Hearts is robbing the joint!View attachment 92617


Lame. Next time be the Phantom Thief of Hearts


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 31, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lame. Next time be the Phantom Thief of Hearts



They stole my name!?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 31, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> They stole my name!?


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Take a look at my cat and my dog whom I love with my entire heart


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> View attachment 93861


Welp, Corona proof...


----------



## sushy (Nov 14, 2020)

RyuokoWolf said:


> Take a look at my cat and my dog whom I love with my entire heart


They're adorable


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 22, 2020)

It's been a while, so


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 22, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 94468
> 
> It's been a while, so


Sexy as always!


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

HeartlessSora said:


> me on a Anime con and i think this pic couldnt be more perfect!


Very blurry lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

Here I am enjoying some tasty human.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 94468
> 
> It's been a while, so


I love that your jewelry compliments your sona's  appearance and characteristics


----------



## EternalReverie (Nov 23, 2020)

HeartlessSora said:


> Cuz why not right? just a selfie post i guess XD and maybe we can know each other more? idkf , just enjoy


I’ve never added to a post on here b4 and I’m new to the forum so here’s a selfie cuz why tf not


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2020)

EternalReverie said:


> I’ve never added to a post on here b4 and I’m new to the forum so here’s a selfie cuz why tf notView attachment 94510


So cute!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 95071



You legit look like your sona!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> View attachment 95079


Ohh!  Sexy sexy!

You look beautiful, hun!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 29, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ohh!  Sexy sexy!
> 
> You look beautiful, hun!



Thanks! The HRT has been working wonders. I can finally look at myself in the mirror without severe dysphoria.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Thanks! The HRT has been working wonders. I can finally look at myself in the mirror without severe dysphoria.


Oh, I'm so happy for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2020)

Old-ish selfies I keep around.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 29, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Old-ish selfies I keep around.View attachment 95150
> View attachment 95151



Dang! You lookin' classy!

You should totes show more of that robe though. It looks super shiny! 
It is a robe, right?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Dang! You lookin' classy!
> 
> You should totes show more of that robe though. It looks super shiny!
> It is a robe, right?


Thanks <3 
I have this, but it doesn't show much more.


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D64xPDtWsAIF0de?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2020)

A fløøf update!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2020)

The girl in me goes, "oooh, cute!"  And she wants to pet your dog.

The nerd in me goes, "but what about Pathfinder and the books?"   also, Totoro.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The girl in me goes, "oooh, cute!"  And she wants to pet your dog.
> 
> The nerd in me goes, "but what about Pathfinder and the books?"   also, Totoro.


Indeed. There is much nerd in these photos. Totoro was made by my better half :3


----------



## fernshiine (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes. I look like a child. No. I am not 12. I am 18. 1818181818.

I'm 5 foot 2 and 94 pounds as well lol.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The girl in me goes, "oooh, cute!"  And she wants to pet your dog.
> 
> The nerd in me goes, "but what about Pathfinder and the books?"   also, Totoro.



Wait... Pathfinder as in:


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait... Pathfinder as in:
> 
> View attachment 95186


Yup. She noticed my collection of books in my pictures.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Yup. She noticed my collection of books in my pictures.



Yesss! How many more players do we need to run a fløøfy oneshot!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Yesss! How many more players do we need to run a fløøfy oneshot!


Good question! Let the hunt begin!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


Yes!; So much yes!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok, not technically in the rules, but I did have to model a little.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


Human Cleric of some variety? *Casts Casts Cure Light Oof*


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 95071



Aw, you look very thoughtful and sensitive : )


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2020)

Spellsword, but could work as cleric...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Spellsword, but could work as cleric...


I have never actually seen someone play one before! Neat!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 1, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I have never actually seen someone play one before! Neat!


Meanwhile~ I am super boring! X) My mage and paladin! Who got furrified! This is them in their human forms.












Maybe we should make a tabletop RPG appreciation thread. -Ponders-


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2020)

We should totally do it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Aw, you look very thoughtful and sensitive : )


I normally don't hear compliments like this towards me, so this legitimately made me smile. Truth is I always try hard to be that way. 

This is really sweet of you.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I normally don't hear compliments like this towards me, so this legitimately made me smile. Truth is I always try hard to be that way.
> 
> This is really sweet of you.


Nexus, you really are a kind person.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I normally don't hear compliments like this towards me, so this legitimately made me smile. Truth is I always try hard to be that way.
> 
> This is really sweet of you.



Well now we have to pepper you with compliments so you can hear more!

You are always thoughtful and know how to make people smile!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 1, 2020)

Nexus has the greatest party parrots I have ever seen


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 26, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 97127


You're a really good looking guy!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 26, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You're a really good looking guy!


Thank you ;w;


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2020)

The cutest action sequence ever.



Spoiler: Cutest Present


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Mike_Wolf (Dec 26, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> The cutest action sequence ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 26, 2020)

People here be looking good.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 26, 2020)

Fifth from the right.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 26, 2020)

fawlkes said:


>


Looking yummy...

Toothless helps.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 26, 2020)

Here's me


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Dec 28, 2020)

I got a hoodie in that I ordered from a MC youtuber I like


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 28, 2020)

RyuokoWolf said:


> I got a hoodie in that I ordered from a MC youtuber I like



Mumbo for Mayor.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 10, 2021)

Not trying to toot my own horn, but I can't help but laugh that this kind of does look like me. lmao


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)

Showered last night.

It's-a me


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 13, 2021)

We got a lot of good lookin peeps in this community!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

The pupper doggo is called Jodie (after Jodie Whittaker, the actress who recently played the Doctor in Doctor Who.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 14, 2021)

Eh.... here's my city - if interested.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 15, 2021)

took this a while ago


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

I’m sorry if I make anyone jealous, but this is me guys






Cats out of the bag, no need to compliment my dashing good looks cuz I *know *B)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

It was a nice day out today.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2021)

I show myself maybe once in a blue moon but here is one from today in Pennsylvania, where I grew up, but far away from my current home in FL.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> View attachment 109287
> I show myself maybe once in a blue moon but here is one from today in Pennsylvania, where I grew up, but far away from my current home in FL.


This is a great photo, and awesome Overkill shirt. Years of Decay is one of my favorites from them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This is a great photo, and awesome Overkill shirt. Years of Decay is one of my favorites from them.


Thanks, and that is a good one. The shirt I have there is Feel the Fire, their first record. I used to have a Under the Influence but it turned out to be a bad print and wore down pretty quick :L


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Thanks, and that is a good one. The shirt I have there is Feel the Fire, their first record. I used to have a Under the Influence but it turned out to be a bad print and wore down pretty quick :L


It helps if you turn patterned shirts inside out when washing them, and if you can, put it on "delicate" setting if you have that kind of washing machine.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It helps if you turn patterned shirts inside out when washing them, and if you can, put it on "delicate" setting if you have that kind of washing machine.


ah I'll try that, thanks. Though that shirt there was no saving, it was indeed a pretty bad print.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 7, 2021)

Me with Melisa in the background!




This is what I consider to be fun!




Newcastle is one of my nearest citys


----------



## JinxGlider (May 8, 2021)

I'm 40 so hence the gray hair.  Then me cosplaying Rogue


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2021)

JinxGlider said:


> I'm 40 so hence the gray hair.  Then me cosplaying Rogue
> View attachment 109454View attachment 109455


For someone who is 40 you are rockin it!!! The outfits look legit!


----------



## JinxGlider (May 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> For someone who is 40 you are rockin it!!! The outfits look legit!


Aww thanks Tyra!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

this is like a renaesance painting.


----------



## Open_Mind (May 25, 2021)

Resting a moment from yardwork


----------



## Lenago (May 25, 2021)




----------



## WereWOLFovna (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Erix (May 21, 2022)

*Nobody*

*Nobody at all*

Me: HAND REVEAL!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 21, 2022)

Erix said:


> *Nobody*
> 
> *Nobody at all*
> 
> ...


ARE YOU TRYING TO DOXX US AND THE KIDS?!?!?


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 22, 2022)

Here are some new ones of myself


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2022)

@dragon-in-sight is that the biggest kettle-bell in the world?


----------



## Erix (May 27, 2022)

*me trying to think of new ideas to post on this thread*

Hmm selfie..? ..No, too personal (maybe one day c; )

..Perhaps a picture not showing my face? Hmmmmmm, no too boring.

....M-Maybe a..

*gulps*

FOOT PIC???? @w@

*contemplates it*

I-it would be very interesting I think...

*starts to try and gather up the courage*

Alright guys.... I’ll POST A FOOT PIC! ‘^u^

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Any minute now...

.

.

.

.

.

.

...

IM ABOUT TO POST IT!...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

OH HELL NO, YOU DID NOT JUST SCROLL ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE TO SEE A PICTURE OF MY FEET. 

I CAUGHT YOU, YOURE DOWN BAD!

I GOT THE HORNY POLICE ON SPEED DIAL!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

Erix said:


> *me trying to think of new ideas to post on this thread*
> 
> Hmm selfie..? ..No, too personal (maybe one day c; )
> 
> ...



Erix, you're a handsome man and a wonderful father but don't sacrifice your janitor cop job to become an e-boi. It just isn't worth it.  
Also we need another 5000$ this month just for makeup for the kpop babies.


----------



## Erix (May 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Erix, you're a handsome man and a wonderful father but don't sacrifice your janitor cop job to become an e-boi. It just isn't worth it.
> Also we need another 5000$ this month just for makeup for the kpop babies.


First off, the fashion style of an eboy is right up my alley, if I ever wanted to quit being a janitor, then you know why xD

Also...

$5000?!?

Guess this could be a new job then

Janitor by morning

Cool eboy who gets all the hot men by night B)

I’ll make that 5K IN NO TIME!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 27, 2022)

It's-a me


----------



## TyraWadman (May 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> It's-a me
> View attachment 132598


You gots curls too?? Twinsies!!!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 5, 2022)

Here are three pictures that I just took. One with my normal expression, one with glasses, and one giving the sweetest smile that I could because I am apparently cute when I smile.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 5, 2022)

Me and a friend. (Spinel, my ferret.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2022)

@MadKiyo that's a very well-composed photo.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2022)

hola amigos


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2022)

Spoiler













Spoiler










As this is an international community, I thought I'd ask on the off chance anybody else has had this sort of thing.

Usually if I'm posing for a photograph I make a conscious effort to open my eyes 'properly' because it was what I was always told to do as a child. 
I'm from southern England and my eye shape is, apparently, atypical enough that I routinely get asked questions about which members of my family are Chinese (none of them).
I have sometimes been unable to convince people that both my parents are British.

Does anybody else get these sorts of questions?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 22, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


>


Lookin sharp, gurl!!!



Fallowfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People assume I'm native because I'm not a kawaii Instagram model. I've got doubled eyelids but anyone could be born with them, regardless of ethnicity. 

Either way, you look fab with them!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been asked if I were native american or asian a few times


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 22, 2022)

It does not give me the option to insert a photo, just a url link.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 22, 2022)

Gem-Wolf said:


> It does not give me the option to insert a photo, just a url link.


You're so....  smexy!  Omg!!!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You're so....  smexy!  Omg!!!


You're hilarious


----------

